#ubuntustudio 2010-04-05
<rauldipeas> hi, I'm Raul Dipeas from Brazil, (algum brasileiro ae?)
<jussi01> hi rauldipeas. Just english here Im afraid
<rauldipeas> hehe, OK
<rauldipeas> my english is bad :S
 * sobukus is desperate
<sobukus> I really need to add the install DVD as source medium because mz internets is slow
<sobukus> but that ******* system seems to be broken
<sobukus> I remember a popup after inserting the dvd that prompts me to use it with synaptic, but that does not come anymore
<sobukus> and any other way to use the dvd seems to be doomed
<sobukus> I cannot add it as cdrom source
<sobukus> Is there a foolproof way to get that damned pool on the dvd into apt?
<sobukus> could it be that the system is totally confused between my two DVD drives and teh fact taht I installed from the ubuntu ludic live cd, then added stuff from the ubuntustudio lucid dvd?
<sobukus> You see, the initial package adding worked with the dvd...
<sobukus> Aha, managed to fool apt into using a custom mount of the DVD as a file source
<sobukus> The cdrom stuff in apt seems to be broken with ubuntu (studio=
<sobukus> Perhaps I can isntall the stuff now
<sobukus> but I guess this error will persist:
 * holstein reading
<sobukus> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme (--configure): Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück
<sobukus> (ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme fails to configure ... does that matter when plymouth crashes anyway after boot?)
<holstein> sobukus: just dont install the theme
<holstein> ubuntustudio-theme
<holstein> you dont need that part
<sobukus> when I uninstall it, ubuntustudio-desktop is uninstalled IMHO
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and thats fine too
 * sobukus is relieved that synaptic now installes from the DVD when tricked into it not being a DVD
<sobukus> hm
<sobukus> So I suppose it's a known bug that is being fixed?
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<holstein> those are all the studio meta-packages
<sobukus> I have to sort out my memories from today to figure out how manz bug reports I should try to do
<sobukus> I'm installing most of them now ... linux-rt is already there...
<holstein> -desktop is not really necessary
<sobukus> ok
<holstein> you can pick and choose
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you can install what you need
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> you dont have to install ubuntustudio-audio
<sobukus> Btw... the most blatant bug I experienced...
<holstein> if all your going to use is JACK and ardor
<holstein> ardour*
<sobukus> reason for my curretn rage and that I'm still not at home where I should be sleeping now ...
<holstein> you can always just get what you need from the repo
<sobukus> I thought that plymouth is unneeded clutter...
<sobukus> tried to remove it
<sobukus> in the software center
<holstein> nah
<sobukus> I also removed plymouth-shared-lib
<holstein> i think plymouth is a new thing
<sobukus> and then... suddenly WITHOUT A WARNING
<sobukus> X vanishes
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its needed now
<sobukus> switching to the console...
<sobukus> and about EVERYTHING has been silently removed
<holstein> hmmm
<sobukus> like, /bin/ls is not there anymore
<sobukus> or hal, or reboot
<sobukus> or shutdown
<holstein> thats strange
<holstein> are you SU
<sobukus> it reaped the whole system
<holstein> or sudo?
<sobukus> I was, yes
<sobukus> sudo su
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> i guess that all could be a plymouth bug
<sobukus> the software center was ran as normal user
<holstein> this is lucid?
<holstein> right?
<sobukus> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i suppose that could be the deal
<holstein> you might want to try #ubuntu+1
<holstein> and see if thats a bug or whatever
<sobukus> What I don't get: synaptic warns you about stuff that gets removed because you are removing a dependency.
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> sobukus: you would think
<holstein> it should
<sobukus> but the software center is supposed to rip the whole system apart without a warning?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i havent used it yet
<sobukus> I won't use it again that soon, too
<holstein> lol
<holstein> yeah, im just use to synaptic
<sobukus> so... should I jump over launchpad for this?
<holstein> you could try
<sobukus> or yel in that other channel?
<sobukus> Well.. I really hope that the trouble stops after installing
<holstein> someone should be aware of what happened by removing plymouth in the software center
<sobukus> btw... are you successful in configuring the system to route all audio to jack?
<sobukus> there is both pulse jack plugin and alsa jack plugin
 * sobukus actually would like jack to be started and used automatically with the firwire audio
<holstein> sobukus: JACK turns pulse off
<holstein> when im ready to track or mix
<holstein> and thats enough for me
<sobukus> also in lucid?
<sobukus> ah, in your setup
<holstein> i have a seperate studio box
<holstein> and i dont even have flash installed on it
<holstein> sobukus: i have not updated to lucid yet
<sobukus> well, people tend to want to peek into the internet on the only box that's here
<sobukus> when showing you some song they found... it has to be a video on youtube:-/
<wirelessdreamer> holstein: what about when you have 2 soundcards and want jack to run one and pulse to run the other?
<sobukus> Ehw... ubuntustudio-audio depends on mpg321
<sobukus> why not mpg123, that's faster and currently maintained
 * sobukus happens to maintain it;-)
<holstein> wirelessdreamer: w0w
<holstein> does that work for you?
<wirelessdreamer> nope, I tried with 10.4 for a week or so
<wirelessdreamer> using gentoo on my pro audio box
<holstein> for me, as long as pulse gets out of the way
<wirelessdreamer> have ubuntu on my non audio boxes so thought i'd give it a try
<holstein> and my firewire device works
<holstein> im happy
<holstein> BUT i can see the appeal
<wirelessdreamer> all ubuntu studio boxes with rt kernels i've tried don't behave for me with zynaddsubfx
<holstein> wirelessdreamer: there was an issue
<wirelessdreamer> route headphone out on proaudio card to line on on pulse card out to bt headphones
<holstein> the new package is called yoshimi?
<wirelessdreamer> yea i've been using yoshimi and another fork on and off
<holstein> OH ok
<holstein> sobukus: you should join the dev mailinglist
<holstein> and shout out about mpg123
<holstein> there is a lot to keep track of up and down stream i bet
<sobukus> yeah... but now I need to care about my stream carrying me home from teh stdudio
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-07
<harry-houdini1> hello i am using ubuntu 9.1 karmic with ubuntu-studio-audio installed and am trying to get jack working ...What I want to do is transmit the sound from a windows 7 box to a ubuntu box since sound is not fully supported with version 5 of the rdp protocol (version 7 has full support)
<harry-houdini1> can anyone help?
<holstein> hey harry-houdini1
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you have an ubuntubox
<harry-houdini1> hi holstein
<holstein> and a win7 box
<harry-houdini1> yes
<holstein> and you want what?
<harry-houdini1> i want to stream the sound from the windows box to the ubuntu box
<harry-houdini1> over the lan
<holstein> OK
<holstein> at what quality?
<harry-houdini1> very good quality
<harry-houdini1> i am watching training videos
<harry-houdini1> its a 100MB ethernet
<holstein> videos?
<holstein> SO you want to stream the audio and video?
<harry-houdini1> testout training videos....I have a remote desktop connection but sound isnt supported
<holstein> i dont think jack is going to be the anser
<holstein> answer*
<harry-houdini1> so i figured i could use this as a stop gap measure
<harry-houdini1> stream the audio separately
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but what will sync?
<holstein> have you tried VLC
<holstein> ?
<harry-houdini1> I cant find any how too's on using vlc with testout..i dont think it will work
<holstein> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> why dont you just watch the vids on the ubuntu box?
<harry-houdini1> cause of the overhead of running a virtual machine
<harry-houdini1> i wanted to offload the work
<harry-houdini1> it wont run with wine
<holstein> SO ubuntu is virtulized?
<harry-houdini1> its its own self contained program
<holstein> and testout has a proprietary piece of software
<harry-houdini1> no windows is virtualized on the ubuntu box but its too much overhead so i wanted to stream from another workstation
<holstein> that plays the vid?
<harry-houdini1> yes exactly
<holstein> to train you about opensource sofware ;)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> anyways
<harry-houdini1> no actually cisco
<harry-houdini1> CCNP stuff
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> well, jack is not the answer
<holstein> pretty sure
<holstein> you get jack running on ubuntu
<holstein> and that doesnt help you get anything into it really
<holstein> not from windows
<harry-houdini1> sad thing is if rdesktop supported version 7 of rdp it would work
<harry-houdini1> well jack runs on windows as well
<holstein> so your thinking netjack?
<harry-houdini1> yes
<harry-houdini1> isnt that part of jack2
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> that would do it...
<holstein> have you used jack before?
<harry-houdini1> damn program is totally undocumented
<holstein> even best case scenario for me
<holstein> i had a little latency
<harry-houdini1> no never used it cant get the deamons to start on either windows or linux get error #2
<holstein> and some xruns
<holstein> to many xruns for me to feel like i could use netjack proffesionally
<harry-houdini1> whats xruns cause
<holstein> clicks
<harry-houdini1> hmmm
<holstein> pops
<holstein> or drop-outs
<holstein> OR crashing
<harry-houdini1> that would be anoying
<holstein> yup
<holstein> PLUS
<holstein> its challenging to get running
<harry-houdini1> you aint kidding
<holstein> and your not going to ever do anything else with it
<holstein> if your not an audio guy
<harry-houdini1> does vlc some how work with non compliant programs
<holstein> how about a really long headphone extension cable?
<harry-houdini1> hmmm..lol maybe thats the answer
<holstein> if you can get VLC to play the vid
<holstein> it'll stream it
<holstein> and thats something you can use for other purposes
<harry-houdini1> nah it  wont play the vid they are encrypted
<holstein> hmmm
<harry-houdini1> its a whole simulator and stuff besides videos
<holstein> well
<holstein> it seems like something you want to be running native
<holstein> in windows
<harry-houdini1> wine wont run the internet explorer with the web rdp client either
<harry-houdini1> I guess this is a no go and i give up maybe in 10 years it will work..
<holstein> i believe a strongly worded email is in order
<harry-houdini1> what do you suggest holstein
<holstein> an email to testout
<holstein> about linux support
<harry-houdini1> yeah right like thats going to happen...good idea..not a chance in hell i am afraid..maybe i should send an email to the makers of rdesktop
<holstein> both
<holstein> at least rdesktop has a good reason
<holstein> the same reason
<holstein> proprietary
<harry-houdini1> your right...thanks..I will leave ya alone now ...thanks for you help...
<holstein> harry-houdini1: anytime
<holstein> good luck
<harry-houdini1> you too!
<tucemiux> im trying to figure out how to go from logic to protools, anyone have any suggestions??
<holstein> tucemiux: you mean files?
<holstein> can you just export/import?
<holstein> wavs or whatever they both support?
<sobukus> Man, this system is cursed
<holstein> sobukus: lol
<holstein> whats up?
<sobukus> I had working network manager on monday, including 3G dialup in nm-applet.
<holstein> i remember talking to you, but i forget
<holstein> OH
<holstein> and no good now
<holstein> sobukus: did you get a kernel update?
<holstein> i have to say
<holstein> on my studio machine/install
<holstein> i dont just go willie-nillie on the updates
<sobukus> Now today, the modem won't show anymore..
<sobukus> it's still the same kernel
<holstein> hmmm
<sobukus> The modem _works_
<holstein> did you do anything in the bios?
<holstein> hmm
<sobukus> but it does not show in network manager
<sobukus> I can go online with svdial and a custom script to register in the network
<sobukus> wvdial
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats probable the way to go anyways
<holstein> i dont know how well dial-up is supported in NM
<holstein> i tried a while back
<holstein> hardy or so
<holstein> and i gave up pretty quick
<sobukus> and actually, nm-applet was gone on first boot today
<holstein> and went to something like wvdial
<sobukus> dialup worked fine for me in older ubuntu installs
<holstein> i think it was the modem i was using
<sobukus> and it actually worksed initially ... but something beinhd the scenese broke the communication with network manager
<sobukus> I don't see the point in ubuntu if these clicky-thingies don't work
<holstein> bbl... dinner-time
<sobukus> well, it's midnight here, so ... too;-)
 * sobukus hopes someone will reply to the post on ubuntustudio users mailing list
<sobukus> perhaps it's just some dbus crap going wrong ...
<sobukus> but exactly this mysterious works/does not work of the fancy stuff on top of the basics is very disconcerning
 * sobukus prepares to leave the train ... while on 3G dialup from the laptop ... using Source Mage GNU/Linux with custom script
<sobukus> I am still giving ubuntu a chance here... but I really want to see some progress from the beta ... the shiny stuff should work (besides the other issues like SCSI root disk).
 * sobukus off, too
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-08
<sobukus> holstein: btw... I didn't yet tell that Xorg is again broken with my install after recent updates (as anattempt to fix the network manager mess, perhaps)
<sobukus> holstein: just get a black screen with no way out ... perhaps need to debug via ssh :-/ ... or I find out how to boot into multiuser mode without Xorg in ubuntu (there's no runlevel 3, is there?)
<spixx|home> Hello
<spixx|home> Quick question: is it simple or hard to do a simple podcast with this suit or is it for audio and video Editing more then anything else?
<VehementStar> It's more for production with editing being included as part of that process.
<spixx|home> Mkay thats all I needed :D
<spixx|home> no one that has anyother info, will try and use skype :D
<VehementStar> You could pretty easily multitrack your podcast, though
<VehementStar> ?
<spixx|home> Well, the trouble is how to make some kind of difference with my sound from my mic and the sound that comes in from skype :D
<VehementStar> Skype is decent for interviewing people.
<spixx|home> When I try it always only works either for my voice or the opponents :P
<VehementStar> Well, the best way is to record the conversation from skype and master it on the back end.
<spixx|home> I got that :D
<spixx|home> The interest I had was if the podcast part was a prominent or even thought of feature of ubuntu-studio :D
<VehementStar> If each one is happening separatly, then just configure two channels in Ardour, one for each, and record it in stereo on two channels.
<spixx|home> I will try it anyway
<spixx|home> Hmm
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-09
<jordanl> how do i enter the grub menu during bootup?
<jordanl> i need to test a kernel option
<jordanl> but i don't get a grub menu selection
<jordanl> it boots straight to the ubuntustudio splash screen
<Brnocrist> hi
<Brnocrist> i've tried ubuntu studio on vmware, but it doesn't start X server
<Brnocrist> is this normal?
<Brnocrist> mm
<holstein> Brnocrist: the install?
<holstein> no x?
<holstein> its not a live DVD
<holstein> i dont know why X wouldnt start otherwise...
<Brnocrist> i've the .iso
<Brnocrist> start it with vwmare
<Brnocrist> and it installs
<Brnocrist> but at reboot doesn't show me X
 * holstein got busy there
 * holstein reading
<holstein> Brnocrist: have you googled around to see any Vmware issues?
<Brnocrist> yep
<holstein> i cant imaging it not working
<Brnocrist> but there isn't
<holstein> hmm
<Brnocrist> me too
<holstein> how about normal ubuntu?
<holstein> have you got that installed in vmware?
<holstein> on your box?
<holstein> or have you?
<Brnocrist> it works
<Brnocrist> :)
 * holstein has only used virtualBox
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> WELL
<holstein> is it karmic?
<holstein> the one that wokrs?
<Brnocrist> yep
<holstein> works*?
<Brnocrist> 9.10
<holstein> karmic studio that wont boot?
<holstein> or lucid?
<Brnocrist> karmic
<holstein> hmmm
<Brnocrist> ubuntustudio-9.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<holstein> that is interesting
<holstein> can you get into the recovery console?
<Brnocrist> hmmm
<Brnocrist> wait
<Brnocrist> when i start vmware with that iso
<holstein> and i dont konw about amd64
<holstein> know*
<Brnocrist> (same on x86)
<holstein> there could be something particular to that
<holstein> hmmm
<Brnocrist> it boots and don't show me splash with selection
<Brnocrist> it start the ncurses installation
<holstein> well...
<Brnocrist> and without selection
<Brnocrist> just start and reboot automatically
<Brnocrist> and show me the tty login
<Brnocrist> i login
<Brnocrist> type "startx"
<holstein> and nothing
<holstein> hu
<Brnocrist> startx comamnd not found
<holstein> h
<holstein> OH
<holstein> thats interesting
<Brnocrist> yea
<holstein> to be honest
<holstein> i do not install ubuntu studio anymore
<holstein> i do to test, and check it out
<holstein> BUT i just add the studio packages to the vanilla install
<Brnocrist> i've tried 9.04 too
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<Brnocrist> same beaivour
<holstein> if you read that
<holstein> even the instructions for hardy are the same for karmic
<holstein> and lucid AFAIK
<Brnocrist> the problem is the boot
<Brnocrist> i cant select nothing
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can go to your other ubuntu install
<holstein> and just install studio packages
<holstein> whatever studio pacakges you want
<Brnocrist> uhm
<Brnocrist> how?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-*whatever*
<holstein> if you go..
<holstein> into synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can see the metapackages
<holstein> and read about them
<holstein> ALSO
<Brnocrist> ok
<Brnocrist> but it's weird
<holstein> lucid is beta 2
<holstein> SO you could get a daily for that
<holstein> and try it too i suppose
<Brnocrist> yep
<holstein> its weeks away from final
<Brnocrist> i try this iso on dvd
<Brnocrist> and boot on native pc
<holstein> it will want to install though
<holstein> not a live DVD
<Brnocrist> yea
<holstein> Brnocrist: can you try something?
<holstein> in the non-X having install?
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> im not convinced this will do anything
<holstein> http://locoteam.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4319685
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> good luck
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-10
<jordanl> does ubuntustudio 10.04 have a beta dailybuild?
<jordanl> if so, what is the url?
<rlameiro> i think it has
<rlameiro> let me check it out
<jordanl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/current/
<jordanl> i found this
<jordanl> but the files don't have ubuntustudio in the name
<rlameiro> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/
<rlameiro> jordanl: dont need to have
<rlameiro> look at the size of the iso
<rlameiro> its a dvd
<jordanl> thanks
<jordanl> that's the one i'm downloading
<jordanl> :)
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> find bugs and submit them :D
<jordanl> i might have found one
<jordanl> but i'm trying the latest build to see if it's fixed first
<rlameiro> on the install?
<jordanl> i couldn't boot after a fresh install on beta 2
<rlameiro> hummm
<rlameiro> ok
<jordanl> it dropped me into a busybox
<rlameiro> what was the error?
<rlameiro> something about the mount or the disks?
<jordanl> "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<some uuid> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<rlameiro> strange
<rlameiro> try again
<jordanl> i booted into rescue mode
<jordanl> the uuid matched the output of "blkid"
<rlameiro> and if dont work we go from there
<jordanl> and it matched /etc/fstab too
<rlameiro> blkid isnt it some kind of smart card thing?
<jordanl> i'm using software raid if that makes a difference
<rlameiro> ahhhh
<rlameiro> ok
<jordanl> no
<rlameiro> i never used raid
<jordanl> blkid is what ubuntu uses to generate unique IDs for disk devices
<jordanl> so that the dev names are static
<jordanl> that way, if you change your disk configuration by replugging cables, the names don't change
<rlameiro> yea
<rlameiro> the uid
<jordanl> is it possible to do a network install with this?
<holstein> hmmm
<jordanl> i just followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#Basic:%20Hands-On%20Interactive%20Network%20Server%20Edition%20Install
<holstein> you could do a lucid netinstall
<holstein> and choose to add whatever you want to it
<holstein> from the repos
<jordanl> and i got a failure at the "Select and install software" step
<holstein> OH
<holstein> from the daily live?
<jordanl> yes
<jordanl> i saved the debug logs too and found this in the syslog
<holstein> OR daily build rather
<holstein> not live...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i saw that before
<holstein> could be a bug
<jordanl> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/200000/
<rlameiro> jordanl: are you trying it on a vm?
<jordanl> no
<jordanl> native install using the netinstall instructions that i pasted above
<rlameiro> maybe you should use the beta releases and then update
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * holstein looking for the lucid minimal CD
<jordanl> i was having trouble with the beta2 for lucid
<jordanl> i couldn't boot for the first time
<jordanl> that's why i'm trying the latest build
<jordanl> i notice that, in these netinstall instructions, it has you set up a webserver w/ apache for serving the distro to the client machine
<jordanl> but i don't see anything in the apache access log
<jordanl> nothing in error either
<rlameiro> but you should be abble to do a net install from the repos also
<jordanl> is there anything i should check while in the installer main menu?
<jordanl> i could drop into a shell from here
<holstein> live interview coming up
<holstein> http://207.81.93.133:8011/stream.ogg
<holstein> with ScottL and stochastic
 * _guitarman_ is performing a dirty upgrade from vanilla ubuntu lucid lynx beta to ubuntustudio... i already had some of the audio apps installed so it should be interesting.  i will notate any findings
<sobukus> _guitarman_: be prepared for trouble
<sobukus> _guitarman_: I learned that the studio kernel is apparently not very compatible to the base ubuntu system
<sobukus> going from 2.6.32 to 2.6.31 might be part of it
<sobukus> I am trying to build 2.6.33.2-rt13 now
 * sobukus is struggling to get it ubuntu-compatible... with initrd and such
<edakiri> is there any other music player that lets you assign ratings, besides amarok?
<holstein> hello edakiri
<holstein> i that personal ratings?
<holstein> for playback purposes
<holstein> like random playlists and whatnot?
<holstein> that might be a more appropriate question for a loco channel
<edakiri> holstein: yes, personal ratings.
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> mostly we worry about getting audio into the computer in here ;)
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> edakiri: banshee?
<edakiri> I will look at banshee
 * holstein uses VLC mostly
<holstein> edakiri: also http://getsongbird.com/
<edakiri> I usually like VLC with Jack
<holstein> its always reminded me too much of itunes though
<holstein> songbird
<edakiri> except when VLC doesn't play video fast enough.  then it must be mplayer
<holstein> http://www.sourcetrunk.com/
<holstein> thats a cool podcast i found
<holstein> all kinds of opensource software reviews
<holstein> not a very regular release schedule
<holstein> but lots of cool reviews
<edakiri> thanks for the tips.  will check them out.
 * sobukus got told just today by someone that sondbird's cutting the linux version
<sobukus> orwas it a similiary-named player?
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> interesting
<sobukus> Anyhow, I'm happy that there is totem as default that just plays a file when a user clicks on it... no database cruft.
<holstein> i didnt even look
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> its still on the site
<holstein> The Songbird QA team tests Songbird on Ubuntu 8.10 32-bit.
<sobukus> I wonder if there is a fix possible for audacity crashing with jackd active (and alsa sound routed via jack)
<sobukus> but, well, the issue seems to be known...
<holstein> sobukus: why are you using audacity?
<holstein> not to dog on it
<holstein> i like it
<sobukus> I wanted to do some editing on a region and re-import it to ardour
<holstein> i just consider it a 'gateway-drug' to ardour
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<sobukus> but in the end, I put it on a separate track and applied a filter
<sobukus> plugin
<sobukus> Now I hope the new kerner, besides fixing latency, fixes the instability I have with the onboard radeon
 * holstein crosses fingers
<sobukus> suddenly my screen goes black with ubuntu stock kernel
<sobukus> several times today
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i had that with my EEE
<holstein> for a few weeks
<sobukus> the box is still alive, just X seems to be crashed
<holstein> yup
<sobukus> no trace in logs
<holstein> same deal
<holstein> no freeze
<holstein> just no X
<sobukus> just some noise about invalid monitor on DVI output
<sobukus> holstein: well, not just no X... no console, neither
<holstein> OH yeah
<sobukus> I suspect the radeon driver crashed
<sobukus> taking with it the kernel console, too... now with KMS fun
<holstein> i couldnt get ctrl-at anything too
<holstein> alt*
<sobukus> oh, and could it be that ubuntu deactivated the sysrq key for reboot
<sobukus> REISU seems to work (disk clatters), but B does nothing
<holstein> possible
<sobukus> hitting the power button twice triggers shutdown, though
<sobukus> so ACPI works:-/
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i could get out that way too
<holstein> power button alt-s or alt-r
<sobukus> hooray ... dpkg created an initrd for my kernel...
<sobukus> now to see if it works...
 * sobukus rebooted
<_guitarman_> sobukus: would i need to add the ppa for the rt kernel that ScottL talked about or is the rt kernel in regular ubuntu going to drop in in a bit
<sobukus> OK, that went fine...
<sobukus> uname -a
<sobukus> Linux blechtrommel 2.6.33.2-rt13-thorubuntu #8 SMP PREEMPT RT Sat Apr 10 20:59:12 CEST 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sobukus> Now I just can wait if the radeon crashes with my kernel, too
<sobukus> _guitarman_: not sure I know what you are talking about
 * sobukus didn't read much mail today, like ubuntustudio-users
<sobukus> I fetched vanilla sources plus rt patch ... and built a .deb using make-kpkg
 * sobukus off now ... heading home
<holstein> sobukus: laterz
#ubuntustudio 2010-04-11
<White-Horse> hi guys i am in need of something to make slide shows with affects and music but openoffice.org just ain't doing it for me anyone know what i can use ?
<holstein> hey White-Horse
<White-Horse> hi
<holstein> im an audio guy
<holstein> almost exclusively
<holstein> BUT...
<holstein> let me think a minute
<White-Horse> i used something called pro show gold on a windows machine i do have to admit it was great would love to find something for ubuntu 9.04 32-bit thats kinda the same
<holstein> OH
<holstein> scribus?
<White-Horse> maybe
<holstein> http://www.scribus.net/
<holstein> ??
<White-Horse> one sec i look
<holstein> i used that for something WAY back
<holstein> i forget what it even looked like
<holstein> how about a photo suite?
<holstein> http://www.rawtherapee.com/
<White-Horse> i need something as close to this as it can be: http://www.photodex.com/products/proshow/producer
<holstein> this just went open source
<holstein> im not sure it does slides or not
<holstein> do you have that software White-Horse ?
<holstein> you could try it in wine...
<White-Horse> yes i own it
<White-Horse> but not sure if it will run in wine
<White-Horse> it uses alot of windows codecs
<White-Horse> and .dll's
<holstein> well, if you have to have it
<holstein> its worth a try
<holstein> what about an online slide show maker?
<White-Horse> what about ILinux  ?
<holstein> like picassa?
<White-Horse> not sure if picassa will make the affects i am looking for
<ACKT1C> anything is worth a shot
<ACKT1C> artistically speaking
<White-Horse> i can give you a link to a youtube vid that i am trying to make maybe that will help if you see what kind of affects i am looking to do ?
<holstein> i'll look at it for sure
<White-Horse> ok one sec
<holstein> and i'll show it around too
<holstein> but
<holstein> i just dont do anything like that on linux
<holstein> OR any OS
<holstein> but, im sure somebody knows
<White-Horse> http://www.youtube.com/user/IamMadisonPettis?feature=chclk
<White-Horse> i make videos like that almost everyday with pro show gold on a windows machine but i would really like to make them from my ubuntu laptop as well
<holstein> hmmm
<White-Horse> that youtube link was made from a mac book pro
<White-Horse> with ilife
<holstein> i know #ubuntu is a mess
<holstein> BUT...
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<holstein> you could try a local ubuntu channel
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> the #ubuntu-uk channel
<holstein> i know some of those guys do video
<holstein> i listen to the ubuntu uk podcast
<Andorin> My friend installed some Ubuntu Studio packages from the repos on Karmic. She's now telling me that several programs- Pidgin, GIMP, Rhythmbox, etc- are segfaulting. Some don't work at all.
<holstein> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<White-Horse> ok i will give those a try
<Andorin> Trying to search around via Google and such but not finding much helpful info...
<White-Horse> thanks so much holstein
<holstein> White-Horse: but, check back in here anytime
<White-Horse> will do
<White-Horse> thanks
<holstein> :)
<White-Horse> take care
<holstein> hello Andorin
<holstein> SO karmic
<holstein> 32? 64 bit?
<holstein> standard install with what packages added?
<Andorin> 32
<holstein> the meta packages?
<holstein> like ubuntustudio-whatever?
<holstein> or like sudo apt-get install gimp?
<holstein> also, are you at the machine?
<holstein> can you run uname -a
<holstein> or do you know what kernel?
<Andorin> I'm pretty sure she installed the meta-packages through apt. (Neither of us know anything about Ubuntu Studio; she wanted to try it out.) And no, I'm not, but I'm communicating with her.
<holstein> OK
<Andorin> I'll have her run commands/follow instructions as necessary.
<Andorin> Her kernel version is 2.6.31-20
<holstein> do you think something triggered it?
<holstein> or did she install the packages
<holstein> and boom
<holstein> they never worked
<Andorin> Rhythmbox and such worked fine before she installed the Ubuntu Studio packages, and now they're not working. So it's most likely because of Studio.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> well, i would suggest
<holstein> trying to get rid of the meta packages she installed
<holstein> i know it took a long time to get them :/
<holstein> it could be...
<holstein> some things are getting updated and changed around for lucid
<holstein> OR something is just not quite right somewhere in the repos
<Andorin> Right.
<holstein> and a conflict is somewhere
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if she wants
<Andorin> Um, these packages came with a whole flood of dependencies.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i think you would want to use aptitude
<holstein> or sudo apt-get auto remove ubuntustudio-*whatever*
<holstein> i forget how to do that in synaptic
<holstein> remove packages and all the extra stuff too
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> you dont have to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> OR all the studio packages
<holstein> the theme is nice though
<Andorin> Does that have to be done manually for each package? Because as I said, there were an awful lot, and we don't know which is causing the problems.
<holstein> mostly
<holstein> you will benifit by having all the audio packages installed
<holstein> Andorin: you should be able to get rid of the meta-packages
<holstein> and be cool
<holstein> thats where i would start
<Andorin> Alright.
 * holstein assumes all other packages are up to date?
<Andorin> Right.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you could try booting into a couple old kernels
<Andorin> Does apt support wildcards for package names? e.g. auto-remove ubuntustudio-*
<holstein> and see if the programs run smoother
<holstein> Andorin: wow
<holstein> good question
<Andorin> I could ask in #ubuntu
<Andorin> And actually
<holstein> you can try
<holstein> let me know
<holstein> im aksing a few places too
<Andorin> I just tried sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-* without confirming the install, and it pulled up a huge list of packages.
<Andorin> So I think it works.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i like it
<holstein> look through them
<holstein> at least glance
<Andorin> Yep
<holstein> just to make sure it looks normal
<Andorin> It pulls up all packages with ubuntustudio- in their names, and their dependencies.
<holstein> i would go for that i think
<Andorin> Yeah, I told her to run it.
<holstein> see if you can get back to square one
 * holstein is not responsible for any loss of friendship you might encounter during this tech call ;)
<holstein> if it seems like thats the case
<holstein> and everything is back to normal
<holstein> let me konw
<holstein> know*
<holstein> thats not cool
<Andorin> Right, I'll let you know.
<Andorin> Well, the wild card thing isn't going to work, because it doesn't remove the dependencies.
<Andorin> People in #ubuntu are saying that apt should remove them automatically, but according to what she's telling me about the disk space being freed by each removal command, it isn't.
<holstein> Andorin: sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<Andorin> She ran sudo apt-get --purge autoremove as part of the process.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> and no dice
<holstein> ?
<Andorin> Right.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> rythymbox is still Fd up
<Andorin> Yes.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> is that the only software that is acting funny?
<holstein> she could try reinstalling taht
<holstein> that*
<holstein> you can do that in the gui part of synaptic
<holstein> if you search for it
<holstein> you can right click and say reinstall
<holstein> i can imagine what would break rythymbox
<holstein> BUT to be honest
<holstein> i dont use it on my studio box
<holstein> ive never even launched it
 * holstein fires up ubuntustudio...
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> im not convinced that that is the trigger
<holstein> i got ubuntustudio packages added that way too
<holstein> i did not get the themes
<holstein> BUT i got rythymbox running
 * holstein had issues with the themes
<holstein> causing some crashing here and there
<holstein> is she back to the default theme?
<Andorin> Sorry, trying to get an answer in #ubuntu too. Um...
<holstein> sure
<Andorin> I'll ask her about themes.
<bastid_raZor> hi, if i'm trying to remove all the packages ubuntu studio added and get back to just ubuntu.. what would that require?
<holstein> hey bastid_raZor
<holstein> are you Andorin 's friend?
<Andorin> She says she's also having trouble with the Appearances menu and can't get into it to adjust the theme.
<Andorin> I'm pretty sure he's asking because of me ^^;
<bastid_raZor> no, but i was trying to get an answer for him.
<holstein> OH ok
<holstein> cool
<bastid_raZor> i wasn't finding much on google.
<Andorin> I tried that too.
<tucemiux> bastid_raZor, why would you want to do that? LoL
<tucemiux> wut up holstein
<holstein> hey tucemiux :)
<Andorin> tucemiux: Because my friend installed the metapackages and now several of her apps (such as Rhythmbox) are crashing.
<tucemiux> holstein, youre back home from your gig so soon?
<Andorin> So we need to remove them, but that is proving to be difficult.
<holstein> tucemiux: it was an early one
<holstein> tomorrow, i got 2
<holstein> and one is late
<tucemiux> dawn
<holstein> hehe
<tucemiux> youre my hewoe
<holstein> lol
<tucemiux> you dont drink, right?
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> i quit smoking 8 days ago
<holstein> ive been dringking a little more than average
<tucemiux> ok well youre not an alcoholic like me, otherwise you wouldve stayed out drinking
<holstein> nah
<tucemiux> you quit smoking? congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<holstein> just a beer here and there
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> 8 days
<holstein> and no fatalities
<tucemiux> ha ha ha
<tucemiux> well I can stay up drinking all night long till the morning LoL
<tucemiux> that's why I decided not to go out drinking on the weekends
<holstein> SO how about dpkg ?
<holstein> isnt there a purge in there?
<holstein> i though sudo apt-get autoremove metapackage would get it
<holstein> and thats not the case
<tucemiux> Andorin, i would just reinstall, it's the easiest, just back up your file and reinstall, boom, it's done, i generally reimage my machine every 6 months or so
<holstein> i dont think he has direct access
<holstein> she could update though
<holstein> that would really get things going ;)
<Andorin> She can't.
<Andorin> She doesn't have the disk space necessary to back up her files at the moment.
<holstein> cant upgrade?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein wonders if this i not related somehow
<holstein> is*
<holstein> Andorin: what happens now with a simple sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> tucemiux: you install each ubuntu release fresh?
<holstein> i usually try the update
<holstein> upgrade*
<holstein> if i have time
<tucemiux> holstein, yup yup
<holstein> and then i do a fresh install too ;)
<Andorin> holstein: 0
<tucemiux> holstein, i generally test it first then upgrade to the official version, then download the official ISO and reinstall again
<Andorin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 11 not upgraded.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> Andorin: SO
<holstein> why is 11 not upgraded?
<holstein> what are those?
<Andorin> Those are software updates she hasn't installed yet. They're irrelevant.
<holstein> right
<holstein> there not updated
<holstein> those versions could need to be updated
<Andorin> Software updates for programs like Firefox.
<holstein> what are they?
<holstein> OH
<Andorin> Updates that were recently issued.
<holstein> no libawhatnots
<jordanl> are there any special considerations when doing a fresh install on lucid when your root partition is raid0?
<jordanl> i thought this was a lucid only bug... but it's breaking on a fresh 9.10 install too
<holstein> you should try that in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> thtas a good question
<holstein> thats*
<jordanl> the first boot fails with a message like "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<long uuid> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<jordanl> ok
<holstein> i havnet had the oppotunity to work with RAID yet
<holstein> jordanl: yeah, you might have to try again over there
<holstein> and get louder ;)
<jordanl> holstein: ok, thanks. i try not to be obnoxious in the support channels though. i know we're all volunteers
<jordanl> i'll try in regular #ubuntu as well now since i get the same result on a fresh 9.10 install
<holstein> you could ask
<holstein> yeah, not obnoxious
<holstein> just a little loud
<holstein> i think most of the devs are taking a break since beta 2
<holstein> getting ready for RC
<holstein> taking a break from IRC to do work
<jordanl> yep
<jordanl> and i'm trying to take a break from work to do audio recording
<jordanl> ;)
<tucemiux> jordanl, youre a developer?
<jordanl> yes, but not an ubuntu dev
<tucemiux> jordanl, ahhh so you dont work on opensource stuff?
<jordanl> no, but i would like to
<tucemiux> jordanl, if you know how to code just pick your poison and shoot
<tucemiux> there's plenty of projects around
<holstein> jordanl: there was an interview today
<holstein> with ScottL
<holstein> on the #opensourcemusicians podcast
<jordanl> wow, i solved it
<holstein> jordanl: w00t
<holstein> how
<holstein> ?
<jordanl> it was a stupid thing actually
<holstein> heh
<holstein> e
<jordanl> my root partition was raid0
<holstein> OH
<jordanl> but the bootable partition can only be raid1
<holstein> so that grub idea you had
<jordanl> the thing is, my first installation attempt with lucid had a separate boot partition on raid1
<jordanl> and that one failed the same way, so i tried letting ubuntu automatically partition things for me
<jordanl> and i had been using that configuration from then in (which only used a / partition and a swap partition)
<jordanl> so i should go back and retry lucid with a separate /boot again and see if i can reproduce with the daily build
<jordanl> because i just got this to work on 9.10
<holstein> i like it
<holstein> sounds like you got it solved
<jordanl> yes :)
<jordanl> i will check that podcast with ScottL
<jordanl> so ubuntustudio uses the Private directory when you choose to use an encrypted homedir?
<jordanl> the regular install encrypts your entire homedir if i remember correctly
<holstein> jordanl: i still havent encrypted a home yet either
<jefimenko> does anyone here use a delta 1010 in ubuntustudio? ice1712
<jefimenko> i can hear any output from pulseaudio
<jefimenko> but i can hear stuff through jack
<jefimenko> can i just have jack always running and make pulseaudio play through jack?
<tucemiux> anybody uses dropbox??
<_guitarman_> dropbox is awesome
<tucemiux> _guitarman_, im in opensourcemusicians, i typed into the wrong channel
<tucemiux>  #opensourcemusicians
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-04
<ScottL> mdennis, you can also try qtractor, i use it with fluidr3_gm for the "ahh choir"
<LinuxFetus> Hey when I go to the downloads page for Ubuntu Studio, all I see is "Alternate."  Is that normal? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/)
<LinuxFetus> I've never downloaded Ubuntu Studio before.
<Spikehead777> Hello everyone
<holstein> Spikehead777: o/
<rlameiro> hello Spikehead777
<Spikehead777> I have a question with setting up a possibly obscure screen resolution.
<Spikehead777> This is my first time dealing with any sort of linux, and I think I did a pretty good job getting it installed and mostly configured. =)
<rlameiro> Spikehead777: that good :D
<holstein> the way i dealt with that on my box
<holstein> i got a knoppix live CD
<Spikehead777> Anyways, I have an NVIDIA GeForce 240 GT and I run a monitor and a TV off of it.
<holstein> and copied the xorg.conf out of it
<holstein> and used it with ubuntu
<holstein> editing it as needed
<Spikehead777> The monitor is 1440x900 and is properly set.
<rlameiro> well, ubuntu now doesnt use xorg.conf
<holstein> it'll read it
<rlameiro> it uses randr to configure stuff
<holstein> if you put it in there
<rlameiro> but if it has a conf file it will use it AFAIK
<Spikehead777> Well, I got the NVIDIA driver for this and it seems like it's disabled randr
<Spikehead777> I have to configure everything through the NVIDIA X Server settings window
<rlameiro> I dont have nvidia, I have intel.
<Spikehead777> I see.
<rlameiro> holstein: do you have nvidia ?
<holstein> i do
<holstein> not the nvidia driver though
<Spikehead777> My TV's native resolution is 1360x768 and my system is giving it a 1280x768 signal instead, according to my display.
<phed__> hi, is "neil" in ubuntustudio?
<holstein> just the nv open one
<phed__> or "aldrin"?
<Spikehead777> Would you recommend I keep the nvidia driver or should I go back to using randr?
<phed__> hmm at least no hits on ubuntustudio.org
<rlameiro> Spikehead777: I really dont know
<rlameiro> you could try it
<Spikehead777> Okay then.
<holstein> phed__: not sure...
<holstein> Spikehead777: if it aint broke
<holstein> i would say, maybe try the mythbuntu folks
<holstein> this is a non-studio specific thing
<holstein> you might get more help 'casting a wider net'
<holstein> its no trouble using a custom xorg.conf though
<holstein> as long as you know how to go in from a live CD
<holstein> and rename or remove the file if the machine doesnt boot for some reason
<holstein> i couldnt get a proper 16:9 aspect
<phed__> holstein: neil is rather new, and i think aldrin had issues with aldrin because it included a lot of deps
<phed__> err *issues with ubuntu
<phed__> but neil has had some effort put into it to remove deps and be more unix friendly
<phed__> (since the original codebase is crossplatform)
<Spikehead777> Hmm, here's the xorg.conf file as generated by the NVIDIA settings page http://pastebin.com/qVErTWjU
<Spikehead777> So earlier you said it's not just specific to Ubuntu Studio? Would I probably get more help in the #ubuntu channel?
<holstein> Spikehead777: maybe the #ubuntu-beginners ?
<holstein> #ubuntu is a mess usually
<holstein> #mythbuntu
<holstein> ^if thats a channel
<holstein> but, you should be able to just add whatever resolutions you want to that file
<holstein> *in theory
<holstein> i fiddled around with my setup for a couple days actually
<holstein> and i learned from what the knoppix live CD auto-generated
<DMDean> is there any way of making 2 video files into one but having them as a split screen video? I read that you can use avisynth but not entirely sure how to get it lol
<rlameiro> DMDean: have you tried Kdenlive
<rlameiro> DMDean: http://www.kdenlive.org/forum/split-screen-effect-kdenlive
<DMDean> thanks I'll check it out :)
<LinuxFetus> Hey I just installed Ubuntu Studio.  Is it normal that inside my home directory, only one non-hidden folder exists: Desktop?
<azm> patience.
<DaGeek247> what does 'wande' mean?
<DaGeek247> Ping: jussi
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-05
<DMDean> Can anyone help me install Kdenlive? I downloaded it and now when I open it it immediately crashes
<antoni> hi. i need help making echo mia work under 10.10, it did after fresh install, but after some time (updates? installs?) it ceased to work
<ailo> antoni, Hi. Does it work with jack?
<antoni> ailo, let me check again for sure
<ailo> antoni, You could try "cat /proc/asound/cards" to see if it shows as well
<antoni> ailo, okay, just a moment
<antoni> ailo, it DOES work with jack! either i haven't checked (my bad, though i doubt) or something was rectified via another update
<ailo> antoni, But, does it not work with pulseaudio?
<antoni> ailo, yes it doesn't. rhythmbox's mute, for example
<ailo> antoni, Does this happen right after you login? qjackctl suspends PA on Lucid and Natty, but I don't think it does on Maverick. Make sure it is not running either way
<antoni> ailo, you mean i should log out and in and check immediately?
<ailo> antoni, That would be a good way to find out. Do you have any special startup applications? Just want to make sure you are not starting qjackctl at startup, for instance
<antoni> no, not that i know of. automount on startup, i believe
<antoni> okay, let me try, i'll be back
<antoni> ailo, me again. okay, it does work. i have changed the audio preference from internal soundchip to mia, and it works. however i DID check it before, and it was wrong, so something must have been rectified. anyway it's a good turn out
<antoni> ailo, sorry for trouble
<ailo> antoni, No problem. It can be a little tricky sometimes
<antoni> ailo, well, i had HELL with it on 10.04 and 9.10, as far as i remember, while earlier it worked okay. no idea what and why, i suspect firmware was omitted from some versions
<ailo> antoni, was it giving you problems with jack also? I think there have been a lot of problems with PA, and not all of them because of PA
<ailo> I used to have PA crashing now and then, but not for quite a while
<ailo> At least not from normal usage
<antoni> yes, with jack also. as far as i remember, someone from linux audio helped me forcing some firmware files (?) into the system, and it started to show in jack, but was still mute.
<ailo> That's too bad. Hope support won't discontinue at any point. Don't think that card is supported on many systems anymore
<antoni> it's most confusing when your soundcard stops working after upgrade to new release
 * holstein is running 10.04
<antoni> still, it would be the only reason for me to change it (when it'd be not supported)
<ailo> I had that problem with my network cards on Debian, but that was because I think the firmware is non-free, and Debian ships a fully free kernel. Could be there's some problem with the firmware, that someone just needed to sort out
<antoni> thanks again!
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-06
<eagles0513875> hey guys does ubuntu studio follow same release schedule as normal ubuntu line
<der_On> hi
<eagles0513875> hi
<der_On> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I'm using ubuntu studio 10.10, which I've upgraded from 10.04 with update manager and was just curious about rendering speed on my dual core laptop and just thought I check how much cores will show up under syste resources and it only shows one. Are there things I need to do, to make dual core work? I remember in 10.04 on another dual core laptop I was seeing both CPUs.
<eagles0513875> der_On: shouldnt
<eagles0513875> der_On: install htop and run htop from commandline u will see both cores
<der_On> eagles: Only one CPU column in htop
<der_On> I have an Intel Core i5-430M
<der_On> which is a dual core with hyperthreading
<der_On> I will check bios now.
<eagles0513875> up
<eagles0513875> i5's arent hyper threaded
<eagles0513875> i7s are
<eagles0513875> i stand corrected they are
<der_On> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows me only one processor and only one core for it. :/
<der_On> well lets see bios
<der_On> so back again. I've found out what the problem was. I had to enable acpi in grub to get all cores and hyperthreading
<der_On> however I'm dual-booting linux and I can only get it to work in one linux, not the other one
<ineff> Hi everyone
<eagles0513875> hi hi
<ineff> I've a problem with PulseAudio and Jackd
<ineff> I'd like IDJC together with skype, can anyone help me?
<ineff> The real problem seems to be redirecting pulseaudio output to jack
<ineff> skype doesn't even see jack between output devices
<holstein> ineff: let me suggest a few things
<holstein> there is a pulse to jack bridge available in a PPA
<holstein> from falktx
<holstein> but, sharing IDJC via skype is probably not ideal
<holstein> i run an icecast server
<holstein> and use darkice to stream via JACK
<holstein> you should feel free to email skype and let them know you use linux
<holstein> and would like to have JACK support
<ineff> does it works with any jabber client?
<holstein> it?
<holstein> darkice?
<holstein> no
<holstein> its not for that
<holstein> its for streaming to the internet from JACK
<holstein> also, there is mumble
<holstein> mumble is crossplatform
<holstein> and the verion falktx maintains has JACK support
<holstein> the issue is
<holstein> you are trying to mix 2 things together
<holstein> that usually do not get mixed together
<ineff> i mean, i need to stream a call made via a jabber client, can darkice manage the thing?
<holstein> nope
<ineff> is there any solution?
<holstein> yes
<ineff> yeah
<holstein> the 2 or 3 i mentioned should do it
<holstein> the pulse-jack bridge
<holstein> OR mumble
<holstein> or just stream the music over an icecast server
<holstein> OR...
<holstein> run 2 machines
<holstein> one with skype and whatever else
<holstein> and line out of the JACK machine into it
<ineff> i think there is a misuderstanding
<ineff> *misunderstanding
<ineff> i have to make a call during a live show on a webradio - i want the audience to hear it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and you are married to skype then?
<holstein> cant use mumble?
<ineff> No, I can use it.
<ineff> but how does it work?
<holstein> ineff: let me send you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> we run a podshow there
<holstein> and use all kinds of different tools
<holstein> like the ones i mentioned
<holstein> with mumble
<holstein> assuming you want JACK support
<holstein> you need the verion from falktx's PPA
<holstein> mumble needs a server too
<holstein> murmur
<holstein> and then the other person need the client as well
<holstein> and its cross platform and opensource :)
<holstein> thats option A
<holstein> OR
<holstein> if you want to use skype with JACK
<holstein> you could use a seperate machine*
<holstein> OR
<holstein> the new pulse-jack bridge
<holstein> that falktx maintains in his PPA for kxstudio
<holstein> OR the older method that im not familiar with
<holstein> pulse-jack-sink i believe its called
<ineff> ok I'll try the pulse-jack bridge
<holstein> all of those options have been used and discussed at lenght in the #opensourcemusicians channel
 * holstein BBL...
<ineff> Ok I've added the repository of falktx, but it seems that there aren't maverik packages
<holstein> ineff: what did you add?
<holstein> ineff: you also dont have to add the repo
<holstein> you can just search in the repo for the .debs you want
<holstein> since there are a *lot* of different packages in there
<ineff> yes, but anyway
<holstein> *i would suggest the latter
<holstein> ineff: what did you add?
<holstein> theres a PPA for lucid
<ineff> ok
<holstein> which says *dericated
<ineff> and could it work with maverik?
<holstein> and gives links to the new one
 * holstein looking
<holstein> ineff: did you update yet?
<ineff> I've seen that there're three versions: one for lucid, one for karmic and also one for natty
<ineff> but I couldn't find the version for maverick
<holstein> ineff: maybe link me to the PPA you used?
<holstein> so i know which one you are talking about...
<ineff> http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/kxstudio/ubuntu/dists/
<ineff> this one
<holstein> see https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/
<ineff> I'll see
<ineff> thanks a lot :D
<holstein> theres instructions there about pulse-jack
<holstein> and falktx is on quite often
<ineff> I see
<holstein> in #kxstudio or the other channel i mentioned
<holstein> or #ubuntustudio-devel
<ineff> Cool
<ineff> holstein, Thanks a lot!
<ineff> I hope this could solve my problem
<ineff> Now I've to run. Thanks again.
<holstein> ineff: good luck :)
<ineff> thanks
<opticx> is there anything normal ubuntu has that studio doesnt? or does this just have add ons?
<holstein> opticx: for all intents and purposes
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> has the same repos
<opticx> thats what I thought
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if you take an ubuntu install
<holstein> and an ubuntustudio install
<holstein> there are quite a few differences
<holstein> of course the theme-ing
<opticx> im guessing with drivers?
<holstein> look and feel
<holstein> opticx: not really
<holstein> we have access to the same kernels
<holstein> and right now
<ailo> My favorite difference is that Ubuntu Studio uses less memory
<opticx> this is my first linux install
<holstein> ubuntustudio comes with the same -generic kernel
<opticx> ok good
<holstein> however
<ailo> opticx, I recommend Lucid
<holstein> til natty
<holstein> the normal ubuntustudio does not have the gnome network manager installed
<holstein> which can give wifi users a hard time
<holstein> ailo: thats in natty though right?
<holstein> anyways.. there are other groups of software ubuntustudio has
<ailo> holstein, wifi?
<holstein> metapackages
<holstein> ailo: the gnome network manger
<opticx> i was going to use ubuntu on my laptop anyway its just for dev
<holstein> opticx: for a laptop, i usually install normal ubuntu
<holstein> and add what i want
<opticx> lucid?
<holstein> IF you're not doing professional audio
<holstein> or video editing
<holstein> there are a lot of packages that you are not going to take advantage of
<opticx> im used to using steinberg and after effects - vegas
<holstein> opticx: lucid the the last long term support release
<holstein> ubuntu 10.04
<opticx> i may end up using a virtual machine until i get used to the linux tools
<ailo> opticx, With Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 you'll find it's easier to tune it for audio
<opticx> as opposed to maverick?
<opticx> im going to keep using this until i upgrade my machine
<ailo> opticx, Maverick works, but it's a little more work to get low latencies
<holstein> opticx: this = ?
<opticx> all im really doing right now is web dev anyway
<opticx> ubuntu studio maverick
<holstein> cool :)
<opticx> im installed and like it
<ailo> opticx, Natty is around the corner too, which will probably be pretty good for audio as well
<opticx> i didnt install anything extra though i actually fat fingered the install at options
<opticx> but i assume i can add those things
<opticx> it needs a confirmation of the add ons
<opticx> can i go back and add those?
<opticx> when you install and it asks you to mark the packages you want
<ailo> opticx, add ons?
<opticx> i screwed that up
<ailo> All of the packages in Ubuntu Studio are available on a normal Ubuntu as well
<opticx> cool
<opticx> im happy with it
<ailo> You find them using synaptic packager
<opticx> yea
<ailo> Synaptic Package Manager
<opticx> ive had trouble with firefox
<opticx> and with flash on chrome
<opticx> im using windows version of ff on wine atm
<opticx> the linux version false starts
<ailo> opticx, Open a terminal and do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
<ailo> Flash is not installed by default but is available in the repo
<opticx> ive installed it
<opticx> ok
<ailo> ubuntu-restricted will add some non-free stuff like mp3
<opticx> unable to locate
<ailo> opticx, And chrome is available as chromium-browser if you want to try that instead
<opticx> thats what im using
<opticx> actually i dont know that its not flash
<opticx> err
<opticx> let me see what it is
<opticx> but anyway, very few problems
<ailo> opticx, unable to locate? The two packages are: ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
<opticx> those addons couldnt be found though
<opticx> yea
<holstein> opticx: open whatever you are comfortalbe with
<holstein> synaptic or whatever
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<opticx> E: Unable to locate package unbuntu-restricted
<opticx> im comfortable with terminal
<holstein> and you'll see the metapackages you missed at install
<holstein> opticx: OK
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and you'll see what is available :)
<ailo> opticx, Sorry :P. ubuntu-restricted was not the package name, but the two I mentioned above
<opticx> nice
<opticx> thats helps alot
<opticx> now i can install them
<holstein> for example
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<opticx> when im ready i have to work some time today
<holstein> and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<opticx> yea
<holstein> those are the ones i use
<holstein> jack ardour
<opticx> ive got the list
<holstein> and plugins
<opticx> and found out how to search
<opticx> i just dont know many commands
<holstein> sudo apt-get install whatever
<holstein> if you want
<opticx> but ive used ssh and learning git
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you can also
<holstein> just install what you want
<holstein> sudo apt-get install audacity
<holstein> or
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ardour
<holstein> like that
<holstein> and end up with just what you want
<opticx> hmm
<opticx> do any adobe products work ?
<opticx> im pretty in love with after effects
<holstein> opticx: email them and ask
<holstein> ;0
<opticx> lol
<opticx> good one
<holstein> i was told photoshop was working now
<holstein> but i'll never know
<holstein> personally
<opticx> im going to have to still use a vm with wun7 and xp for some stuff
<holstein> *not that theres anything wrong with it
<opticx> for a while at least
<holstein> opticx: you and check winehq
<holstein> see whats working in wine
<holstein> or really
<holstein> email the vendors
<opticx> yea im using wine for what i can
<holstein> i think its good to get on the radar at least
<holstein> that you are a professional not able to use their product
<opticx> what ill do is get a list of stuff I cant use
<opticx> and email them all at once
<holstein> i get on little vendettas from time to time
<opticx> i think any developer that uses a linux server should be using some form of it on their desktop
<opticx> thats why i switched mainly, and im tired of windows
<holstein> well, i say use the best tool for the job
<holstein> and if you're going to be online with the machine
<holstein> that pretty much rules out windows
<opticx> im not online
<holstein> and OSX has its own issue too
<holstein> but, computers suck in general i say
<opticx> but connecting, being used to using it and how it works
<holstein> i just find ubuntu/linux to be the best tool for me
<opticx> it seams pretty lean to me
<opticx> i can run windows for what i need on top
<holstein> finding drivers and keeping up with anti-virus is a drag
<holstein> most windows users dont do that
<holstein> they just use a machine til it 'breaks'
<opticx> lol
<holstein> and get a new one
<holstein> and thats fine too i suppose
<opticx> well i better work
<holstein> opticx: o/
<holstein> see you around :)
<holstein> enjoy
<opticx> clients dont pay me to play with my linux machine
<opticx> ill be lurking
<holstein> opticx: sure
<holstein> hang as long as you like
<[snake]> ho do I use the mixer in LMMS (the documentation is atrocious)
<[snake]> wait... I was on the wrong(unofficial) documentation. The real documentation isn't that bad... I found what I needed already.
<[snake]> I might be back someday.. cheers.
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-08
<LucasG> hi, US10.10 - if jack is on, skype doesn sound at all - could it?
<[snake]> How can I get a nice delay effect in lmms? Which plugin will do this best-- and without crashing :P
<holstein> [snake]: hey
<holstein> ive always liked the idea of LMMS
<holstein> but it was so crashy when i tried to use it years back
<holstein> *crashy with JACK
<holstein> that i kinda gave up on it
<holstein> and i really dont need its functionality
<[snake]> holstein, Well I don't use JACK... I hate it.
<holstein> you hate JACK?
<[snake]> holstein, yeah... I can't figure out how to use it.
<holstein> well, if you want to open your mind to using JACK
<holstein> you can route in or out of any program with JACK support
<holstein> to or from any other program
<holstein> or hardware that is JACK supported
<holstein> handy when you are doing something like you are doing
<[snake]> Yeah-- I like that concept... but It hates me.
<holstein> right on
<holstein> [snake]: let me send you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know a couple folk there use it
<holstein> and there was a dev hanging in there at some point
<holstein> [snake]: what are the plugins that LMMS supports?
<holstein> ladpa?
<holstein> ladspa*
<[snake]> the reason I like lmms is because it is a carbon copy of FL studio :P
<[snake]> yes ladspa
<holstein> [snake]: you have the metapackage installed for plugins?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> ?
<[snake]> Yeah I got sound n all... I just want a delay effect... and there's like 10 different choices of plugins for "delay"... and of the ones I used... thay don't do what I want.
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-09
<falktx_> hey guys
<orngjce223> So. Hey?
<holstein> o/
<orngjce223> I think I'm going to idle in here, while converting plain Ubuntu to a partial Ubuntu Studio for audiowork.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> if you want to idle somewhere helpful
<holstein> here and #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> feel free
<holstein> chime in
<holstein> enjoy :)
<orngjce223> Thanks!
<orngjce223> The problem I had with that was I tried to install the full size Ubuntu Studio, but I was loading it on a USB key and the installer refused to believe that /dev/sdb1 was the install CD. Oh well. Vanilla Ubuntu works well enough.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> there are tricks
<holstein> orngjce223: do you have a LP account?
<orngjce223> Hm?
<holstein> i have a bug if you wouldnt mind adding yourself
<orngjce223> Oh, Launchpad.
<orngjce223> Yeah.
<orngjce223> Link me?
<holstein> its more of a wishlist bug
<holstein> but still
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> i like to have it documented
<holstein> orngjce223: ive done both
<orngjce223> Fair enough.
<holstein> ubuntutudio installs
<holstein> and vanilla with the upgrades
<holstein> i prefer the vanilla with the upgrades for laptops anyways
<orngjce223> It's a bit more than wishlisting for me since this is a notebook with no CD or DVD slot, to be fair.
<holstein> i wouldnt worry about it
<orngjce223> Meh.
<orngjce223> I wouldn't use the video or graphics tools anyway.
<orngjce223> I suppose this way I save some space. :p
<holstein> my netbooks are all vanilla with packages added as needed
<orngjce223> Cool.
<orngjce223> I actually just reinstalled because I forgot to lock up my computer while toying with config files in a root prompt and thus kinda messed everything up. XD
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> hey, if you got the time
<orngjce223> My younger brother knows just enough to be dangerous.
<orngjce223> :v
<holstein> and your data is backed up
<orngjce223> Yep
<holstein> i say, go for it
<holstein> thats the way to learn
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<holstein> break it, and fix it up :)
<orngjce223> Heh.
<orngjce223> The kid needs his own netbook, I'm getting a touch tired of him toying with mine to figure out how OJ's shiny non-Windows system works. :P
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> maybe a USB install is in order
<holstein> or a 'dual-boot'
<orngjce223> Yeah, I actually have my USB stick partitioned off so that I can always boot from it to fix things if they break too much. In practice, it's really been more "move everything out, wipe, and reinstall" than "fix".
<orngjce223> Oh well.
<orngjce223> Hmm, you ever heard of this? https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/ppa/
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i use it
<holstein> thats falktx :)
<holstein> i use that with lucid
<orngjce223> Ah cool.
<holstein> im not a fan of KDE
<holstein> but, falk is a great guy
<holstein> really acitve
<holstein> active*
<holstein> his laptop died though
<holstein> so he's down for the week i think
<holstein> while the HD is off for warranty work
<orngjce223> I've stuck with Lucid as well, since I have no idea what the hell happened to the interface when I tried the 10.10 from livecd. To be honest I don't like where the Ubuntu interface people are going anymore. -_-
<holstein> eh
<holstein> im trying to keep an open mind
<holstein> 11.04 is all different
<holstein> with unity
<orngjce223> Theoretically.
<holstein> but, i like the idea of it really
<holstein> i dont think its going to work for ubuntustudio
<holstein> but we'll see
<holstein> we are talking about trying gnome3, unity, and XFCE
<holstein> maye KDE too
<orngjce223> I have to say, I should try 11.04 but one of my friends complained that it doesn't preserve virtual desktop layouts, which is a Dealbreaker.
<holstein> get something set up for 12.04 hopefully
<orngjce223> Hopefully.
<holstein> orngjce223: you can run gnome
<holstein> in 11.04
<orngjce223> Ah.
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<holstein> next release
<holstein> it'll be unity only
<holstein> but for now
<holstein> when you log in
<holstein> you can go to 'classic desktop mode'
<orngjce223> See, I was thinking, it's not just about what I can select but also about what's the default, since I'm starting to install Ubuntu on other computers in this house as well and I need to be able to know how stuff works on them.
<holstein> 11.04 is actually going to be great for audio
<holstein> for US
<orngjce223> Mmm.
<holstein> but, lucid with falks PPA
<holstein> thats quite current actually
<orngjce223> Cool.
<orngjce223> Yeah, I think I'm going to stick with the vanilla kernel on this thing, I use it on battery power enough that "performance" mode makes a difference.
<holstein> orngjce223: i suggest trying it
<holstein> its really getting good
<holstein> we are testing
<orngjce223> The PPA?
<holstein> but, the gerneric kernel in natty
<holstein> quite nice
<holstein> and ive tested the gerneric kernel in maverick and lucid
<holstein> not bad at all
<holstein> IF it works for you, go for it
<holstein> orngjce223: there are 2 kernels in falks ppa
<holstein> from abogani
<orngjce223> Mm. I'll take a look.
<holstein> theres -realtime
<holstein> and -lowlatency
<holstein> -lowlatency is not unlike -generic
<holstein> -realtime is the one that'll kill your battery
<holstein> and whatever else
<orngjce223> Ah.
<holstein> at the expense of realtime :)
<holstein> in a good way
<holstein> if thats what you need
<holstein> usually not necessary though
<holstein> on my laptops and netbook
<holstein> i have several kernel types
<orngjce223> Mm.
<holstein> and i just reboot with the -realtime one
<holstein> if i need it
<orngjce223> Oh yeah should I also point you towards some of the stuff I've done? I almost forgot to show off. :P
<orngjce223> http://soundcloud.com/hesperidia
<holstein> hehe
<orngjce223> Mostly LMMS I have to admit, I need to branch out a bit more
<holstein> nah
<holstein> LMMS is cool
<holstein> ive had a hell of a time with it in the past
<holstein> and dont really use it much
<holstein> orngjce223: nice stuff :)
<orngjce223> But someone mistook "Sphere of Stars" for something made with Kontakt, which is $$$. I had quite a bit of fun telling him it was 100% free. :P
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i'll link you to a few things :)
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/track/breath
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/groove.ogg
<holstein> im playing with these guys tomorrow
<holstein> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1172535/dingle/dingle.mp3
<holstein> this is an early rough mix of something we did
<orngjce223> Cool.
<holstein> :)
<orngjce223> I'm saving up to buy one of those teensy little 25-key controllers for my laptop bag actually. I wonder how well those work?
<holstein> i got a 49
<orngjce223> (Or if they do at all? Well, they probably do.)
<holstein> i think it depends on what you want to do
<holstein> i recently got a nice alesis qs8.1
<holstein> older hammer action weighed controller
<orngjce223> Mostly sticking them into midi input so I can slightly accelerate the process of sticking in melodies.
<holstein> weighted*
<holstein> if you want to play it as an instrument at all
<holstein> id say the 25 is not going to do it
<orngjce223> I'm not as good with a real keyboard as I'd like to be, I have to admit. That's probably because the other piano I have is a massive wooden acoustic thing.
<orngjce223> And I'm a computer person. :P
<holstein> personally, i put it a few steps above qwerty
<orngjce223> Honestly my main "instrument", if you could call it that, is epic whistling.
<holstein> nice
<holstein> is that you whistling on..
<holstein> clockwork?
<holstein> no
<holstein> thats an ocarina or something right?
<holstein> penny whistle?
<orngjce223> No, just lips.
<orngjce223> Uh
<orngjce223> Clockwork is a soundfont
<orngjce223> Panpipes, I think.
<semitones> my brother just got a 25 key usb keyboard
<orngjce223> I need to get a good microphone before I consider actually using the sound, for one.
<holstein> O I C
<semitones> I'm trying to get a hold of it to try out some linux synthesizers :P
<orngjce223> Hahaha.
<orngjce223> Oddly
<holstein> eh
<holstein> vkeybd
<holstein> and qwerty :)
<semitones> lol didn't know about vkeybd :D
<orngjce223> I'm a rather reductionist "if I can't hear the track and it doesn't contribute to the sound, it shouldn't be there" musician and one of my best friends is a trance artist.
<orngjce223> I suppose it's interesting.
<holstein> semitones: does he like it?
<orngjce223> Me I need to figure out how to use effects /properly/. :P
<semitones> holstein, he likes it a lot :D --- i mean he still wishes he could have gotten more keys, but cost was an issue
<holstein> i think note entry
<holstein> for MIDI work
<holstein> it would be handy
<semitones> and this definitely beats manual note entry
<semitones> by a whoooole lot
<holstein> qwerty has no touch sensitivity
<holstein> i havent used my 49 since i got the weighted 88
<Blank__> ooh, weighted
<orngjce223> I don't doubt it, I want a weighted at some point, I don't play well on the dinky little plastic ones. :P
<holstein> eh, if i had room/cash
<holstein> id just have a piano
<holstein> but i purchased pianoteq
<holstein> and the pianos are nice
<holstein> and the rhodes is killer :)
<semitones> i've got to get better at keyboards -- i could never figure out how to make my hands do different things at the same time :P
<phed__> i bought a 25 keyb one ages ago; just needed it for the knobs. but pity me - i've become better at this thing now :(
<holstein> semitones: thats what the sequencers are for :)
<holstein> you record one hand at a time
<holstein> or in my case, one finger ;p
<phed__> so i use one hand on the midikeyboard and one on the computerkeyboard at times =)
<orngjce223> Hahaha. :D
<semitones> lol nice
<holstein> phed__: cool, like a qwerty organ ;)
<semitones> don't need touch sensitivity for those pedal basses :p
<holstein> alrighty folks
<holstein> im getting horizontal
<holstein> GN
<orngjce223> Night then.
<semitones> gnite
<phed__> g'night
<orngjce223> Wait, I have that kxstudio PPA installed and I am wondering whether I should be using the jackd package or the jack2 package, whether there'll be any conflict.
<orngjce223> Hm?
<ailo> orngjce223, You will only be able to use one or the other.
<ailo> orngjce223, I recommend jackd2
<orngjce223> So, that means jack2?
<ailo> orngjce223, Right. The package is called jackd2
<ailo> With jackd2 you get a few benefits that you don't get with jackd1
<orngjce223> Weird. The problem here is a bunch of dependencies with ardour and suchlike where if I uninstall jackd then everything else decides to leave the building.
<ailo> orngjce223, Don't uninstall it. Just install jackd2
<ailo> jackd1 will be removed automatically
<orngjce223> Uh, this is weird.
<orngjce223> Okay, jackd2 marks a lot of packages upgraded, but jack2 doesn't install, is it supposed to?
<orngjce223> (n00b time! wheee!)
<ailo> orngjce223, Doesn't install?
<orngjce223> Uh, I meant there's no dependency in either direction.
<orngjce223> Am I supposed to install the two separately or can I leave the jack2 package unmarked?
<ailo> What happens if you do: sudo apt-get install jackd2
<orngjce223> I'm doing this via synaptic so I can figure out which direction the dependencies lie
<ailo> orngjce223, Just mark jackd2 for installation
<ailo> Then apply
<orngjce223> Okay, that's done.
<orngjce223> The problem is it's described as an "empty compatibility package", so I am suspecting I have to do something else as well?
<ailo> Don't think I've ever come across that sentence before. Did you install it yet? All the dependecies would have been marked automatically.
<orngjce223> Yeah, I installed it and there /are/ no dependencies marked.
<orngjce223> jack2 has all the dependencies, apparently. Derp.
<ailo> orngjce223, When you marked jackd2, any dependencies would have been marked at the same time. That's how it works. Then you hit apply, and all packages get installed. End of story
<orngjce223> Right.
 * orngjce223 raises an eyebrow
<orngjce223> I said I wanted to install the sound server and that was an empty package, so the sound server must be somewhere else, right?
<ailo> What package did you mark? jackd2?
<orngjce223> jackd2 Yes.
<orngjce223> When I marked jack2 everything came along with it as you described.
<orngjce223> jack2 is not an empty package, it's marked as the metapackage where everything else comes in. jackd2 is an empty package.
<orngjce223> I know something's wrong here and it can't be the repository.
<ailo> orngjce223, Let me check the KXStudio repo. I've never heard of a jack2 package
<ailo> Only jackd2
<ailo> orngjce223, Ok. Seems like KXStudio has another name for it. My Bad.
<orngjce223> Ah.
<orngjce223> Fair enough.
<ailo> jackd2 is what it's called in Debian and Ubuntu repos.
<orngjce223> Ah.
<orngjce223> That's interesting, then.
<ailo> I suppose falktx would like it to be simpler for people to find the packages. I remember myself being not clear about what the jack package was called, when I started out
<ailo> But, it also makes it a little confusing when he does that, if you ask me
 * orngjce223 wants to shoot trouble, is anyone in here available?
#ubuntustudio 2011-04-10
<orngjce223> What I learned today: JACK /hates/ being suspended, qjackctl does not interact well with having a sudo or a gksudo in a startup script (so I have to run that manually), and ALSA loves to latch onto my sound card and /not let go/ until the ports have been pried from its cold dead hands.
<orngjce223> Other than that, it's flawless.
<orngjce223> :v
<orngjce223> But yeah. The last 10%. I like having Pulse funnel into JACK with minimal effort, certainly, the thing is there's so many other components in here that no one piece is the solution.
<orngjce223> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/756254
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756254 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "cannot use "sudo" or "gksudo" in the commands qjackctl runs before starting jackd" [Undecided,New]
<orngjce223> ...Okay, browsing a little bit more, that's not exactly the writing style that other people who write bugs use. I thought "the way I write when I write recipes, so as to minimize confusion", which I suppose is suitable but not suitable /enough/.
<ailo> orngjce223, Could be killing pulse is what causes qjackctl to crash, because qjackctl suspends pulse
<ailo> orngjce223, Why are you killing pulse btw?
<ailo> orngjce223, I didn't realize you meant a startup script in qjackctl (maybe I misread before). I thought you meant like startup script at login
<ailo> So, don't think it's sudo or gksudo that affects qjackctl, since the script isn't directly related to qjackctl. It does affect pulse, however
<orngjce223> Well, see, if I don't kill pulse, the startup script doesn't work just the same, I think it's the sudo.
<ailo> orngjce223, I'm pretty sure it's not sudo. You could try using sudo for something else just to confimr
<ailo> orngjce223, Isn't qjackctl suspending pulse, or isn't it doing that because you have a custom launcher?
<ailo> Can't verify that at the moment
<ailo> sudo won't work unless you are able to give a password in a terminal, so you would need to use gksudo with a couple of arguments
<ailo> Like: gksudo -kA
<orngjce223> Hmm.
<orngjce223> I'll look into gksudo arguments
<holstein> yeah, dont suspend with jack orngjce223 :)
<orngjce223> Haha, yeah.
<holstein> JACK is really a use as-needed tool
<holstein> i say
<holstein> i had https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/756254
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756254 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "cannot use "sudo" or "gksudo" in the commands qjackctl runs before starting jackd" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> on my EEE
<holstein> an update seems to have fixed it though
<holstein> dinner.. BBL
<orngjce223> Don't get me wrong, jack's cool, but yeah, it's definitely one of those things you don't want on /every/ desktop because it's so optimized for niche purposes.
<semitones> hey -- is there a guide to how to use USB keyboards in linux?
<semitones> I got jackd, but i'm not sure if it's the right tool
 * orngjce223 turns logging on, this might be a useful ansewr
<semitones> hehe
<semitones> orngjce223, ok here's how you do it
<semitones> you open up JACK
<semitones> and click "connect" -- then you find your usb keyboard on the lefthand list
<semitones> and the program you want on the right hand list
<semitones> select both and hit connect :D
<orngjce223> Cool.
<semitones> orngjce223, do you remember how to get the low latency kernel?
<ailo> orngjce223, Did you try: pasuspender -- jackd -bla -bla
<ailo> semitones, What system are you on?
<orngjce223> semitones, I believe the package is linux-preempt
<semitones> I'm on standard 10.10 64bit right now
<semitones> my keyboard doesn't sound very responsive, so i don't know what else to do except a low latency kernel
<ailo> semitones, There's no low latency kernels for that release, but it is possible to use a natty kernel, however, I would rather either just use Lucid or Natty instead
<semitones> yeah i would probably just use natty :P
<ailo> semitones, Have you tried adjusting frames/period ?
<semitones> ailo, no, how would I do that?
<ailo> Don't know what is the lowest you can use without getting xruns, but if you're lucky, 256 frames/period
<ailo> semitones, In qjackctl -> Setup
<ailo> Look for frames/period. Try with 128. If it works, great. Otherwise raise it
<ailo> It's part of what decides your latency
<ailo> You'll see in the lower part of the setup window, what latency you get
<semitones> it was on  \1024, so i'm trying 256
<semitones> this is a little better :)
<semitones> 11.6 msec latency now
<ailo> That's not bad
<ailo> No xruns?
<semitones> would I know if I had xruns?
<orngjce223> They would show up in the messages window and/or as the red number to the left of the qjackctl display thing.
<ailo> semitones, You'll see them in the qjackctl message window, as well as on qjackctl itself. Red numbers showing how many xruns so far. Also, you'll often hear them.
<semitones> well i don't see any yet
<ailo> semitones, 11 ms is not too bad, and if you can get 128 frames/period you don't need a low latency kernel. May depend on what programs you use, though
<semitones> is it safe to try lower frames/period?
<semitones> ailo, yeah because there still seems to be significant delay with using amSynth
<ailo> semitones, The only bad thing that can happen is that you hear crackle in the sound, or jack crashes, in which case you just start it again
<semitones> cool
<semitones> so what kind of music do people do here?
<ailo> All kinds, I would expect
<ailo> semitones, Did you check out #opensourcemusicians ?
<semitones> headin there now :P
<semitones> when natty is released, could I run natty studio from USB
<semitones> like regular ubuntu
<semitones> or just convert regular ubuntu to ubuntu studio
<ailo> semitones, Maybe, but it isn't mean to be. At least you can't have a persistent usb
<ailo> We're hoping to have a live DVD for the release after that
<semitones> ailo, nice :D
<semitones> yeah i'd like to just see what the operating system feels like before installing
<semitones> and i don't have a dvd drive :)
<frigOvuotO_> ciao ci sono italiani per ubuntustudio?
<ailo> frigOvuotO_, Don't think the Ubuntu Studio community is big enough for multiple languages, unless you find someone who speaks Italian. I know there are a couple of people who do.
<rayo11> hola
<holstein> o/
<frigOvuotO__> help me for winasio in the software guitar  rig 4 + jack
<holstein> frigOvuotO__: whats that?
<holstein> is that effects for guitar?
<holstein> the offical native tools are guitarix and rakarrack
<holstein> i use rakarrack for effects on other instruments
<frigOvuotO__> rakarrack distorsion and volumi troppo alti non prende il suono dalla mia chitarra
<holstein> its great, full-featured, well supported, and light-weight :)
<holstein> frigOvuotO__: you need to catch rlameiro
<holstein> i think he speaks italian
<holstein> frigOvuotO__: you speak spanish?
<frigOvuotO__> preferisco spanish thanks
<holstein> frigOvuotO__: you could try #musix
<holstein> they are nice folks
<holstein> its based on ubuntu
<holstein> and they are spanish speaking almost exclusively
<frigOvuotO__> asp traduco con google
<holstein> winasio :/
<holstein> JACK :)
<frigOvuotO__> hello, anyone has ever installed and configured the libraries winasio.dll, I use guitar rig with four wine and jack .... my problem is that I hear too much distortion and Rumer background amplified the effects themselves ..
<frigOvuotO__> you know how I can fix?
<holstein> my suggestion would be *not* using winasio
<frigOvuotO__> non usare? e becouse?
<holstein> the native tools in linux are better
<holstein> in linux
<holstein> frigOvuotO__: if you can catch someone over in #kxstudio
<holstein> those guys use a lot of windows apps
<holstein> *some of them do
<frigOvuotO__> the effect rig 4 is the best
<holstein> frigOvuotO__: call or email them
<holstein> and ask for linux support
<frigOvuotO__> why linux no have effects the guitar rig 4?
<frigOvuotO__> i have teamviewer for enter in my computer
<holstein> i assure you, no one envolved with linux
<holstein> is keeping guitar rig from you
<holstein> you can try
<holstein> http://www.native-instruments.com/en/company/contact-ni/
<holstein> ^ and ask them to make a linux version
<holstein> rakarrack seems to work great for me
<holstein> between that and guitarix
<frigOvuotO__> http://www.native-instruments.com/en/search/#/?q=linux
<frigOvuotO__> :)
<frigOvuotO__> For more information on ALSA drivers, please see here.
<frigOvuotO__> All Native Instruments ALSA drivers are listed here.     ......the firts o the second??
<holstein> http://www.native-instruments.com/en/support/compatibility/linux/
<holstein> cool
<holstein> thats nice of them
<holstein> i think the break down is that you are either trying a product that doesnt have linux support
<holstein> or, you are trying to use it with winasio
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-02
<LaterMan> howdy
<LaterMan> has anyone here upgraded ubuntustudio to 12.04?
<holstein> LaterMan: you can check it out live if you are wondering what its like
<LaterMan> i have a fresh install of 11.10 and i was trying to upgrade but it keeps failing so i was just wondering if anyone had upgraded.
<holstein> LaterMan: i sometimes test the upgrade, but i prefer the fresh install
<holstein> its faster, and easier
<holstein> i see no advantage to the upgrade personally
<holstein> though, im glad its available
<LaterMan> yeah i think that i will just download the dist install it.  i dont have data restored to the system yet so it won't be all that much work.
<holstein> best case, for me and my bandwidth, which is actually pretty good.. its about a 6 hour process to upgrade
<holstein> downloading an iso takes about 10 minutes, and an install maybe twice that
<LaterMan> right now im on a 4G connection so i will DL the ISO at lunch
<Kentrel> I want to set up automatic batch mixing of wav files with mp3s
<Kentrel> Is this possible from the commandline?
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-03
<cygnusx12112> hello
<cygnusx12112> anyone there?
<holstein> yeah.. just fire away..
<cygnusx12112> okay thanks, i can only get into Ubuntu studio from the recovery mode and xfce
<holstein> it is XFCE
<cygnusx12112> so running it in recovery mode wouldnt be any different then if it would boot normal?
<holstein> not sure what you mean by recovery mode
<holstein> theres a recovery mode kernel
<holstein> that will be quite different
<holstein> and will not give you XFCE
<cygnusx12112> yeah in grub theres a normal option and then a recovery one under that
<holstein> right
<holstein> the recovery one is not graphical
<cygnusx12112> okay, some how i got here from that
<holstein> sure... you can exit to normal boot after fixing things
<holstein> if you are in XFCE, you are *not* in that recovery mode
<holstein> XFCE is what ubuntustudio is using
<cygnusx12112> okay, i dont know what to fix though. I think it might have to do with the nvidia sli setup
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> seemes to me like nothing is broken
<holstein> if you are in XFCE, ubuntustudio *is* XFCE
<holstein> so i would say, that is as expected
<cygnusx12112> okay
<cygnusx12112> thanks for the clarification then.
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-04
<LaterMan> Hi
<LaterMan> im looking for a good resource to aid in configuring jackd
<LaterMan> its really kicking my ass
<holstein> sure
<holstein> try the GUI
<holstein> qjackctl
<holstein> i typically issue "gksudo qjackctl" for troubleshooting purposes
<LaterMan> hey i talked to you the other day, i got 12.04 up n runnin
<holstein> coo
<holstein> l
<LaterMan> thanks for you help, AGAIN
<Kentrel> Anyone know much about mixing speech with music
<holstein> sure
<Kentrel> Like a music bed you hear on radio
<holstein> you could do that with something as simple as audacity
<holstein> there are tricky tools that are supposed to "dodge" or whatever
<holstein> but, i say, just mix it
<Kentrel> Sorry,I forgot to say I want to automate it
<holstein> yeah, you actually dont
<Kentrel> I have hundreds of speech files
<holstein> but, you can try if you want
<holstein> automating it will be kind of hit and miss
<Kentrel> I figured that
<holstein> the pro's dont automate it
<Kentrel> But I wondered if there was a general rule that I can follow
<holstein> you might find something online
<holstein> Kentrel: sure
<holstein> you want to be able to hear both
<Kentrel> I'm not doing anything Pro - just want a music bed for my audiobooks
<Kentrel> Without mudding the speech
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just turn the music down more
<holstein> you can EQ them
<holstein> but, i say, keep it simple
<holstein> just turn the volume down on the music
<holstein> "ride the fader" as they say :)
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians about a more automated way if you would like
<holstein> but personally, id never trust it
<Kentrel> Yeah, I suppose i'll do that
<Kentrel> I noticed ubuntu has a few commandline tools for stuff like that
<holstein> sure
<holstein> doesnt really matter what tool you use
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-05
<jamesw> hi
<jamesw> i just did a live boot of 12.04, and it did not work with my logitech mx5500 wireless keyboard/mouse combo
<jamesw> do you know of a fix, or do you think it will work if i do the install anyway?
<jamesw> it works fine currently on ubuntu standard 11.04
<extremanti> hi over there
<extremanti> could any1 help with jack-problems?
<extremanti> Cannot connect to server socket
<extremanti> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<extremanti> :(
<snama> hello
<snama> anyone active atm?
<snama> anyhow, hopefully someone might have an idea, i will be off for the rest of the evening but will be in this channel in case anyone has any ideas
<snama>  
<snama> I have a bit annoying issue, not really big but still annoying.        SO. when I do a fresh boot or a after a reboot and login with LightDM into a XFCE Desktop (ubuntu variation of Ubuntu-Studio if that makes any difference),  my keyboard keys of 'e' and 'p' do not work. only after I log out back to lightdm and log in again do they work. has anybody experienced anything like this?
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-06
<Zashee> is there anyone out there who can help me?
<xergix> hello
<xergix> nice work ubuntu studio
<xergix> lovo to work with this
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-07
<osirisx11> hi all.. i am having trouble connecting my m-audio oxygen 8 midi keyboard (by usb) to ubuntu studio.. it is listed in lmms input dropdown but not showing up at all in jack
<osirisx11> in +1
<osirisx11> "precise"
<xergix> hello need some help here with the 12.04
<xergix> when i boot the system after grub its taking long time to boot
<xergix> there is an error saying error gfxmode comand not found
<xergix> i have this trouble after try burg
<xergix> before that all work perfect
<xergix> really fast boot
<xergix> i fact the faster boot in seen in this lap
<xergix> also i have trouble removing cinelarra
<xergix> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xergix> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmpeg3cine_1%3a2.2-0.3~ppa1~precise5_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/mpeg3cat', which is also in package mpeg3-utils 1.5.4-5ubuntu1
#ubuntustudio 2012-04-08
<musicmatze> Hi there! I need help with my Ubuntustudio setup, particular Jack, can someone help me?
<musicmatze> The problem is: I cannot start jack. I use an ESI Juli@ soundcard and the realtime kernel from ubuntustudio. I use qjackctl for controlling, but if I open it, there is an errormessage "Failed to open server".
<musicmatze> I also
<musicmatze> ...tested different configurations, but always got the same error
<musicmatze> I also asked in a (german) Ubuntu board, but got no helpful answers.
<dhbiker> hi there...
<dhbiker> ubuntu studio has RT kernel ?
<holstein> dhbiker: ubuntustudio 12.04 will have a lowlatency kernel
<holstein> you can add a PPA for a realtime one if you need
<raven> hi - do you know any virtual (loudness) peakmeter like the rtw tm series? (e.g. rtw tm7)
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-01
<delt> hello
<delt> i'd like to compile a kernel similar to the one in ubuntu-studio (for low MIDI latency) ...what compile-time options should i look for?
<zequence> delt: Which distro/release are you on?
<zequence> linux-lowlatency is in the main repo, as all Ubuntu Studio sources. Also in some of Ubuntus' derivatives
<zequence> But, if you do want to build a kernel with -lowlatency configs, these are the configs that diff between -generic and -lowlatency on Ubuntu https://github.com/zequence/ubuntu-precise-lowlatency/blob/lowlatency/debian.lowlatency/config-delta
<delt> zequence: slackware for now
<delt> so if i just want to use the official kernel, what compile options should i useL?
<delt> use*
<zequence> delt: It's not in the compile options. You need to configure the kernel first
<delt> duh i meant configure options sorry**
<zequence> What I posted was the configs that turn a linux-generic into a linux-lowlatency on Ubuntu. As for slackware, the configs might be different
<zequence> I mean, there might be other configs that you might want to change on slackware
<zequence> All though, i doubt it
<delt> but isn't the kernel source official across distros unless you maintain some kind of fork of it??
<zequence> The default configs for each distro or release may be different
<zequence> Also, kernels evolve all the time, getting new options, or loosing some
<zequence> Add to that, you have distro specific patches
<delt> i'm talking, download a clean release of a relatively new kernel, and compiling it without any patches or stuff
<zequence> Well, I just posted to you the configs that make up linux-lowlatency. I don't know what else you want to know really
<delt> thanks, looking at the page now...
<zequence> Each kernel version is different. Each distro has a different kernel because of different configs and patches. There's no guarantee that you will get the same thing on one that you get with the other
<delt> so basically it's just CONFIG_PREEMPT=y and CONFIG_HZ=1000 ...?
<zequence> yes
<zequence> If you want to use the rtirq script, you'll want to make sure irq threading is enabled
<delt> okie, thanks =)
<zequence> And, you'll want to book the kernel with the boot parameter "threadirqs"
<zequence> ..or the script won't work
<zequence> boot*
<delt> threaded irq handlers?
<zequence> CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y
<zequence> Probably it's on by default, but you might want to check
<delt> ah got it
<zequence> You can add boot parameters during config if you want. I don't remember exactly where, if you the menuconfig thing
<delt> what about CONFIG_NO_HZ ?
<delt> someone mentioned a "tickless" kernel?
<delt> on my current config i see CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y
<zequence> CONFIG_NO_HZ=y
<zequence> That's the default on all Ubuntu kernels
<delt> doesn't that supersede CONFIG_HZ=1000?
<delt> s/supersede/override/
<zequence> I actually don't know the specifics of that.
<zequence> Probably, the most important config is PREEMPT. That will make most of the difference
<zequence> jitter free midi with ALSA might be hard to get, in some situations, no matter which configs you use
<delt> preempt_voluntary is so-called "cooperative" multitasking, right?
<delt> ie. each process gives back control "voluntarily" back to the kernel at the end of its quantum?
<zequence> Well, it's the default on most distros. It enables some PREEMPT, but doesn't sacrifice throughput. With -lowlatency you get a 10% decrease in throughput, something you'd not want on a server
<delt> ah ok got it
<delt> slackware is more server oriented, which is probably why the default kernel doesn't have such functionality enabled
<studio-user695> any other video editors that anyone would suggest, than open shot?
<zequence> studio-user695: kdenlive
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio 13.04 will come preinstalled with it
<zequence> It's more in the pro range
<studio-user695> thanks I will have to give it a look
<zequence> openshot is more of a consumer editor
<studio-user695> that is what I am just starting
<zequence> Hopefully soon, Lightworks will become available on Linux
<zequence> A beta is coming out shortlyu
<studio-user695> do you know anything of (sp) cinderella
<zequence> http://www.lwks.com/
<zequence> You mean, cinerella?
<zequence> We don't have it in the repo, but there's probably a PPA you can add
<studio-user695> yeah saw it at a linux fest one time and it looked awesome
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa
<holstein> i added the ppa... didnt breakk anything for me
<studio-user695> thanks
<studio-user695> just installing studio on this laptop have to reboot to finish the install ... thanks again!
<studio-user909> Heyyyy y'all.
<PipeManMusic> o/
<zequence> PipeManMusic: Hi, man
<PipeManMusic> zequence: Curiousity on the handover got the better of me, so here I is.
<PipeManMusic> zequence: So you are the new lead?
<zequence> PipeManMusic: Yeah, Scott just stepped down earlier. He put an announcement out on the mail list
<PipeManMusic> zequence: Yeah, I've talked to Scott.
<PipeManMusic> It's been a long time comming.
<PipeManMusic> zequence: Let me know if at some point you'd be interested in an interview for OSMP.
<zequence> PipeManMusic: Sure, anytime really. But, that's live audio right? I'm usually available around 18.00-22.00 UTC by audio. Maybe 12.00-22-00 UTC during weekends
<PipeManMusic> zequence: We don't do a live show anymore, everything is pre recorded.
<PipeManMusic> zequence: But it would be a live conversation.
<zequence> PipeManMusic: Ok. Just ping me whenever you think might be a good time :)
<PipeManMusic> zequence: It would most likeley need to be a weekend, I'm UTC-6.
<PipeManMusic> Something aroudn 14:00 UTC is best.
<zequence> PipeManMusic: Ok. I dont' have plans for next weekend, so that might work.
<chesco> hey ppl ! thanks for helped last time in compiling my kernel... I'd like to ask you something concern manymany new kernel sections in aiming to disable the whole I dont use...
<chesco> any1 ?
<zequence> chesco: Have you been on #opensourcemusicians? A bunch of linux audio folks there, also on #lad (linux audio dev), who might be able to answer kernel questions
<chesco> fine, I ll go there... thanks baguette
<zequence> I usually don't disable anything myself. I've done some testing, and haven't found anything worth changing further beyond -lowlatency configs
<chesco> ah yeah I know, but I tought about led section as exemple... I dont think it's usefull for me :P
<chesco> ahhh X crashed.... can U send me channs plz ? thanks
<chesco> opensourcemusicians, found , thanks :p
<joiaman> Boa Noite, algum brasileiro on line?
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-02
<ubuntu-studio> Hi, I tried to install US 12.10 amd64 ubiquity distro to parallel connected ATA Maxtor 6L200P0 ~190 GB with LVM on a gpt partition in order to make it an experimental disk for rc kernel updates and work-along with other systems. It doesn't boot at all no matter of IDE/AHCI BIOS settings. I tried to make the same aside of normal installation on a serial connected SSD ~130GB disk previously, but it always critically crashed fini
<ubuntu-studio> shing on grub creating by grub-install dev/sda error. Can anyone hint how to make the two installations of US 12.10 work along in order to make that one on SSD basic without multiple partitions (this oldy SSD doesn't like it) and downgrade it for legacy fglrx (I'm on Radeon R3870) and the second one on Mawtor for experimenting with new mainline kernels, settings of xorg-radeon driver and work-along with other systems on the sa
<ubuntu-studio> me disk? I Don't know, if it's possible issue and searching the web has offered nothing much helpful for me, so that I try to ask this way...
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: Sorry, don't think any of the US devs know much about this, as none of them seem to have what you have. This would not be Ubuntu Studio specific anyway, so probably you'll have more luck asking on Ubuntu related channels
<ubuntu-studio> ok, thx... gonna try it
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: check out #ubuntu-installer
<morgul> whats Gtk?
<morgul> i get this (qjackctl.real:3827): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<morgul> in my jack audio connection kit and it gives xrun callbacks from time to time
<SunStar> todays updates for 13.04 are not installing
<SunStar> gonna try a restart
<ray12683> spricht einer deutsch?
<SunStar> stuck again,  popped up with an error i couldnt see, it vanished b4 i could read, tried again, got a warning only partial upgrade would be available, successfully installed 7 updates for studio base
<zequence> ray12683: Very little, I'm afraid. English is much easier :)
<zequence> SunStar: you need to do the partial upgrade, in order to install all the updates
<zequence> What it means (if I'm not totally forgetting, and I never use the GUI updater), is that some updates will also remove some packages
<SunStar> yeah im looking @ dpkg.log and it looks like everything installed
<zequence> In a terminal, you'd update doing: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SunStar> yeah i was gonna try that if it failed again
<zequence> I think it's practically the same thing
<SunStar> dpjg.log shows a whole lot more than 7 updates so i guess its all good now
<SunStar> dpkg*
<jnbek> are there any Ubu Studio devs in this room?
<zequence> jnbek: Happens, yes. What would you like to ask them? :)
<sirriffsalot_> Are there any scripts out there to use for optimizing (by that I mean removing frivolous installs) ubuntu studio for audio-related studio needs? Removing unnecessary hidden processes etc..?
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: I've never heard of any
<sirriffsalot_> That's a shame.. would be a nice thing for both the audio producers and visual-art producers!
<zequence> sirriffsalot_: Which processes are you thinking about?
<sirriffsalot_> How come this is not in any way made possible with Ubuntu Studio?
<zequence> Because, from the testing that has been done, not much makes much of a difference, except realtime priority
<sirriffsalot_> Well.. I don't know to be honest, haven't looked into it that much, but I am sure there are a lot of things that don't REALLY need to be there for audiowork/graphical work, am I wrong?
<zequence> There's a big difference between what "needs" to be there, and what actually affects performance
<sirriffsalot_> So ubuntu studio is best left alone?
<zequence> I didn't say that
<zequence> I think graphic drivers can make a big difference
<sirriffsalot_> For audiowork?
<zequence> Yes
<sirriffsalot_> Hmm.. Well, I didn't mean to go into detail, I was just curious if anything was done on this in the past.. As if to get the most stripped ubuntu version capable of audio or graphical extravagance
<zequence> To get xrun free audio operation, I don't think killing any processes will help. At least, it they aren't hardware related.
<zequence> However, you will get more space for CPU
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<zequence> Things like desktop FX will add to CPU
<sirriffsalot_> CPU does help for xruns no?
<zequence> Well, not really, no
<sirriffsalot_> Odd.. when I run my cpu at maximum recommended I get much less than at standard bootup
<zequence> You're talking about Hz now, right
<zequence> Not percentage of CPU usage
<sirriffsalot_> No.. :)
<sirriffsalot_> Oh yea
<sirriffsalot_> Yes
<sirriffsalot_> But having less processes running.. does that not help?:P
<zequence> What do you mean with maximum recommended?
<zequence> Yeah, cause, the difference between jack using 10% CPU and 50% CPU most probably won't affect xrun free operation the slightest
<zequence> It's different if we're talking about 100%
<zequence> Hardware drivers may however have bad manners
<zequence> And take up more room than they should
<zequence> So, changing drivers may be the difference between night and day
<zequence> While, switching between Unity and LXDE might be no difference at all (except for CPU usage in %)
<zequence> More CPU means you can have more FX
<zequence> so, that is of course on pro
<sirriffsalot_> FX<3 hehe
<sirriffsalot_> Well I've got a four-core laptop now, and ardour3 never laggs anymore.. I just want to keep exploring options :)
<zequence> I don't think you will win much by optimizing much further. That's my best guess anyway. I use Gnome3 myself, as I like it. Doesn't affect my audio work at all
<zequence> But each have their own special demands
<zequence> a realtime kernel might help a bit
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah, I use both lowlatency and realtime, can't decide which works best hehe
<zequence> CPU governer too (though I haven't tested that much)
<sirriffsalot_> Yeah, I always use that
<sirriffsalot_> Have you tried E17 with ubuntu studio?
<sirriffsalot_> Works like a charm imo, you should try it, gnome3 is pretty bulky if I remember correctly..
<zequence> gnome3 is fast like lightning, and don't try to tell me otherwise ;)
<sirriffsalot_> Hmmm
<zequence> I may use awesome sometimes
<sirriffsalot_> Use awesome?
<zequence> Never tried it? sudo apt-get install awesome
<sirriffsalot_> Lol
<sirriffsalot_> Hang on
<sirriffsalot_> Ubuntu-repo?
<zequence> yep
<sirriffsalot_> This'll be exciting, hang on
<zequence> It's a minimal desktop system
<sirriffsalot_> But if we really wanna go lightweight, how about fluxbox or blackbox?
<sirriffsalot_> Gonna logout and try this awesome stuff
<zequence> It's going to be awesome!
<sirriffsalot_> Haha
<sirriffsalot_> Well this is a more calm and tedious version of E17 in my opinion
<sirriffsalot_> Screw it, now I got a fullscreen thing thanks to that button in the top-right corner.. Brb
<jnbek> zequence: I don't want to ask them anything, I just want to thank them all for putting so much effort and time into making such an awesome product. When one really sits down and thinks about all the work it takes to do something this.... 'huge' for free.... it just blows my mind.... So to all the Ubu Studio developers, Thanks!! :)
<zequence> jnbek: Well, Ubuntu Studio devs only do a very small part after all. The biggest job is done by the software developers
<zequence> jnbek: Most of the multimedia applications are also packaged in Debian, by the Debian Multimedia Team
<zequence> jnbek: We kind of make it all come together on Ubuntu, which offers a bit more of a polished setup than what you find on Debian
<zequence> I hope we are doing a fairly good job promoting the applications
<jnbek> ya, well, while all the apps are important, the entire reason for doing this; it's the final presentation, the 'here it all is in a simple clean, plug in and create' way.... without that.... all the kickass apps in the world, mean nothing, if the underlying system is too difficult to work with.
<SunStar> Studio is the best desktop linux ever
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-03
<jnbek> quick question zequence do u know when Ardour 3 will be added to UbuStudio?
<zequence> jnbek: 13.10
<dlumberg> is anyone else missing the screensaver settings in the manager?
<dlumberg> in 13.04
<zequence> It was released a bit too late for us to include it with 13.04, which is now almost at beta2, which means no changes but critical bug fixes
<holstein> jnbek: i just went to the ardour site, and downloaded it for 12.04 with no issues..
<dlumberg> xfce4-settings-manager*
<zequence> dlumberg: Did you look through the menus?
<jnbek> holstein: ya, I know that, I can do that too. :-P I was just asking when that would have to not happen anymore :D
<dlumberg> zequence: I just clicked all of them and didn't see screen saver anywhere
<zequence> dlumberg: I have it
<dlumberg> hrmmm...
<zequence> dlumberg: In Settings Manager, from the "Settings" menu
<zequence> This is on the live DVD
<zequence> Beta 1
<dlumberg> I'm on beta2
<zequence> We don't have a beta 2 yet :)
<zequence> I think it's building right now
<dlumberg> how do I check my flavor of ubu?
<zequence> flavor, or milestone? You can't check the milestone. It's really just a snapshot, called by a name
<zequence> The flavor is more of a set of packages, that you install from the installation media. Really, all the flavors are Ubuntu
<zequence> Just with different set of packages
<dlumberg> yeah... I had an xubuntu at some point but I'm pretty sure I installed ubuntustudio
<dlumberg> so milestone I guess
<dlumberg> README.diskdefines: #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu-Studio 13.04 "Raring Ringtail" - Alpha amd64
<zequence> I don't know what would mess up the Settings Manager
<zequence> Maybe you uninstalled something?
<dlumberg> is there a way to tell form the live usb?
<dlumberg> from*
<zequence> dlumberg: You could ask about that on #ubuntu-release. I have never tried to find out
<zequence> gotta go for a bit. Need to do some bug reporting
<dlumberg> kk, thx
<len-1304> dlumberg, The screen saver on studio is set to "blank only" by default. However it is possible to change it to a screen saver or have it go through the available ones randomly.
<len-1304> The setup is in settings->Settings Manager->Screen saver. There is a button called "Mode" that is defaulted to "Blank Screen Only".
<len-1304> Clicking on that will give other options.
<len-1304> Be warned, there have been video drivers with memory leaks that the screen saver uses where most other audio SW does not.
<dlumberg> I don't have a sceensaver option in setting mgr
<len-1304> When I tried to use a non-blank Screen saver,  I found that over night I was into swap hell.
<dlumberg> may be something i did when i ported to this build...
<len-1304> dlumberg, Really, Hmm, I am using ubuntustudio 13.04 it is here.
<len-1304> Do you by chance have xscreensaver-gnome installed?
<dlumberg> hang on... I'll to a dpkg list
<dlumberg> xscreensaver					deinstall
<dlumberg> xscreensaver-data				install
<dlumberg> xscreensaver-gl					install
<dlumberg> xserver-common					install
<dlumberg> and gnome-screensaver				install
<dlumberg> I think i get get what's happening... gnome screensaver is pooping on my happiness
<len-1304> So it says xscreensaver is installed
<len-1304> Ya the two are one or the other
<len-1304> the gnome version would put the setup into the gnome setup manager not the xfce one.
<dlumberg> yep
<len-1304> (that may be about the only difference)
<dlumberg> I did a get-selection set-selections when I migrated so that prolly did it
<dlumberg> thx
<len-1304> No problem.
<Alexis> Hola
<Alexis> hi
<Guest92789> HOla
<Guest92789> HI
<Guest92789> HOlaaaa
<holstein> Guest92789: yes.. hello.. feel free and ask if you have a question
<Guest92789> How download themes?
<holstein> Guest92789: i just search "themes" in a package manager.. you can use any XFCE/xubuntu themes.. and the themes will have documentation
<Guest92789>  How do I download cute themes?
<Guest92789> some subject I recommend
<Guest92789> :)
<holstein> Guest92789: i would search for whatever you like.. "cute" is a matter of opinion, and i assure you, i have not searched for any "cute" themes for xfce
<prompt32> when a make something in hydrogen in lets say 120 bpm, when i use ardour after, it changes my bpm. How can i set this not happen ?
<Guest21473> HI
<Guest21473> Another emulator faster than Wine?
<Guest21473> HI?
<Guest21473> hello
<prompt32> hi
<Guest21473>  Another emulator faster than Wine?
<prompt32> ubuntu studio is not to running widows ...
<prompt32> what kind of prog to run ?
<chesco> hey, Is here anyone who know where I should ask concern microcode problem ? I got failed message with microcode amd-ucode thanks in advance
<chesco> just installed amd64-ucode, will now check what ill have to do
<gustavo> hello
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-04
<studio-user148> hi !! i m newbie in ubuntu studio 12.04.2 ... and i have a problem...
<studio-user148> When install the SO, and instal the grafics card, i reboot and show a black display with Username login: and more letters....
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|studio-user148,
<ubottu> studio-user148,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<studio-user148> i dont know how to resolve  this..
<studio-user148> but i have some letters in the screen, info about the Ubuntu Studio, when i logged in and the Username and Password..
<studio-user148> i try intall "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and after "sudo reboot".... but nothing..
<holstein> studio-user148: there are a few ways..
<cfhowlett> studio-user148, what?  you don't need to install ubuntu desktop as it's based on unity and ubuntustudio ... ain't
<holstein> studio-user148: using the nomodeset option, or creating a custom xorg.conf which will usethe vesa driver
<holstein> studio-user148: if you want ubuntu-desktop, i would just start with the vanilla ubuntu.. and use the same tips..
<studio-user148> but i have install yet Ubuntu... how use nomodeset option? format disk and will install again ubuntu studio with nomodeset option on?
<holstein> !nomodeset | studio-user148 this lays the options out pretty clearly
<ubottu> studio-user148 this lays the options out pretty clearly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> studio-user148: i usually try nomodeset from a live CD if it boots and i have issues with graphics
<BreakXpressioN> hi! i need some help! Now install ubuntu studio 12.04.2. What i need do now?
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN, make something cool!
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN, edit a movie, edit a picture, make some music ....
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN, publish something
<BreakXpressioN> yes! its great, im Dj but
<BreakXpressioN> the system says me that install actualizations
<BreakXpressioN> and drivers grafics
<BreakXpressioN> and i dont wanna problems after
<holstein> BreakXpressioN: dont install them if you dont want to
<holstein> BreakXpressioN: if you dont need the drivers, dont install them
<holstein> if you want them, then install them.. and know how to remove them from the comand line
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BreakXpressioN> i have Nvidia cards
<BreakXpressioN> but before, i have problem when i install drivers card, i have black display with info about the system and Username: Password... and more... and i cant quite
<holstein> BreakXpressioN: then, dont install them
<BreakXpressioN_> Hi, i need restart, sorry
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: dont install the drivers
<BreakXpressioN_> because?
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: if installing the drivers gives you a hassle.
<BreakXpressioN_> but i dont need?
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: you have a desktop... if you dont need them, you dont need them
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: what would i do? not install them, unless i need them for something
<BreakXpressioN_> for that use the grafics cards?
<BreakXpressioN_> only for games?
<BreakXpressioN_> or..?
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: its a different driver
<holstein> if you need it, you'll know, and you can install it then, and deal with it
<holstein> if you are having trouble, dont install it
<BreakXpressioN_> okey thanks you! :)
<BreakXpressioN_> now....
<holstein> or, install it, and trouble shoot the issues
<BreakXpressioN_> i will make music! :)
<BreakXpressioN_> what is better... this SO or Mac OS x? all is Unix and the same SO with the diferent name..
<BreakXpressioN_> ?
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opinion
<holstein> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> what do i use? ubuntu studio
<holstein> i have both osx and ubuntstudio and i prefer ubuntu
<cfhowlett> holstein, I tripled booted osx, win7 and UbuntuStudio.  Booted Ubuntu 90% of the time
<BreakXpressioN_> what is the DAW for produccer music?
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: i use ardour.. they all produce music
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN_, ardour
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN_, also see audacity
<BreakXpressioN_> ardour?
<BreakXpressioN_> i become from windows 7
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN_, look hard.   under the music menu maybe
<BreakXpressioN_> always use Ableton
<BreakXpressioN_> is ardour some that Ableton
<BreakXpressioN_> ?
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: it is not the goal of ardour, or anthing to be like ableton
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN_ obviously ... no.  but it works
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: ableton is ableton.. and there is nothing about ubuntu or linux preventing ableton from running on it
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: the well supported default tool we have that works really well is ardour
<cfhowlett> BreakXpressioN_, if you have ubuntustudio installed, it costs $0.0 to try ardour or audaciity
<holstein> there are lot of tools.. qtractor is popular as well
<BreakXpressioN_> and form timecode for me turntables?
<BreakXpressioN_> always use in windows Traktor
<BreakXpressioN_> here?
<holstein> BreakXpressioN_: i dont have turn tables
<holstein> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1~dfsg0-1 (quantal), package size 2396 kB, installed size 5355 kB
<holstein> we have plenty of those as well.. and i havent use any of them
<BreakXpressioN_> ohhhhh Mixxx!
<BreakXpressioN_> i try Hydrogen
<BreakXpressioN_> its better
<BreakXpressioN_> and easy use
<BreakXpressioN_> :)
<BreakXpressioN_> like
<holstein> hydrogen is a drum machine
<BreakXpressioN_> yes
<holstein> its a drum sound sequencer, though it could be used as a sequencer for any sound module
<BreakXpressioN_> for make bassline off dubstep
<BreakXpressioN> Hi!
<BreakXpressioN> i need help again
<BreakXpressioN> :/
<BreakXpressioN> i cant login in my Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2
<BreakXpressioN> :unable to load xstarface4, is no found
<BreakXpressioN> failed
<BreakXpressioN> what is this?
<ben_says> just wanted to leave a note, i installed 13.04 most all good.  had updates 3-4 days ago, got stuck at the kernel.  lenovo T400
<smartboyhw> ben_says oh?
<ben_says> i wish i had the machien with me right now so i could answer further questions... but yeah.
<ben_says> normal updates... came back in the morning stuck half way.
<ben_says> if it would be a big help, ill get more info, but i can't for 7-8 hours.
<zequence> ben_says: It's usually safe to just interrupt the update, and try again. Make sure to do a: sudo apt-get update
<zequence> ben_says: and then, if something needs fixing: sudo apt-get install -f
<zequence> Followed by: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ben_says> ok, i ran it a couple times, and it still hung.
<ben_says> ill try dist-upgrade
<ben_says> thanks
<zequence> ben_says: Someone did report a bug about installing the kernel, so if you are still stuck later on, it would be very helpful if you came back about it
<ben_says> sure
<smartboyhw> I think that is also a problem with -generic
<ben_says> thanks really cool work, i've been watching the project for a couple years, i think its really making headway.
<zequence> thanks. We haven't done much else than cosmetics, and updated software for this release (we're still fixing bugs for 12.04 and 12.10 on the audio side)
<zequence> Big plans for 14.04 though, but we'll need more people helping us out
<zequence> 13.04 seems like a good release so far. Let's hope it stays that way (you never know what kind of bugs will show up)
<ben_says> yeah, squish 'em daily.
<ben_says> ok
<ben_says> peace out.
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence: Might I ask what a general idea of those big plans are?
<zequence> SonikkuAmerica: Well, one is making realtime audio work without any configuration. There's also plans for making a tool to adjust configs that would be interesting to only some people, like the ability to use jack as the default audio server
<zequence> When I say make realtime audio work without any configuration, i mean on other Debian based. Ubuntu Studio already has this covered, but it would be nice if you didn't need to add custom configs to get this done
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. I actually am using Lubuntu with the Studio metapackages; it is kind of a pain to configure because it lacks what Studio has prepared (such as the lowlatency kernel)
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-05
<ben_says> hey checking in again,
<ben_says> my kernel update for the lenovo T400 gets stuck at
<ben_says> preparing installation of linux-image-3.8.0-14-lowlatency
<ben_says> fyi for zequence who is probably sleeping now.
<zequence> ben_says: Did you try a: sudo apt-get install -f?
<ben_says> hey
<ben_says> checking
<ben_says> can't get a lock
<ben_says> lets see
<ben_says> what should i kill in task manager
<ben_says> ill reboot and give it a whirl
<ben_says> doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zequence> ben_says: It can't get a lock if you're using apt for something
<ben_says> ok maybe good? one more restart.
<ben_says> updating now, thanks.
<uboudem> ls
<smartboyhw> hello
<em22> hello, I found a bug that is specific to ubuntustudio 13.04 and is serious enough to be considered a blocking issue.  how/where should I file the bug report...  launchpad? what area?
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-06
<studio-user092> hello
<sparky1> hola! como estas?
<sparky1> muy bien! gracias
<sparky1> hello!
<sparky1> i am sparky1
<sparky1> welcome sparky1
<sparky1> welcome sparky1 to #ubuntustudio irc chat
<Unit193> !es | sparky1
<ubottu> sparky1: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sparky1> sparky1 hablas poquito espanol, muchas ingles. lo siento, gracias
<sparky1> sparky1 is having some technical difficulties
<len-1304> Please describe the problem.
<sparky1> i am trying to install ubuntustudio on my new computer...
<sparky1> but it almost finishes... and then....
<sparky1> Executing 'grub-install/dev/sda' failed.
<sparky1> This is a fatal error.
<len-1304> Yes it would be.
<sparky1> The same exact thing happened when trying to install dream studio
<len-1304> How many partitions/OSs do you have on the drive?
<len-1304> How many drives do you use?
<sparky1> 2 drives running raid0
<sparky1> comp came stock with windows8
<zequence> sparky1: That's probably it. I don't know much about raid configuration, but you might want to consider software raid instead
<len-1304> How does it normally boot? Does it boot off of one drive and then enable the raid? or is it a HW raid?
<zequence> or, the installation needs some custom work
<zequence> len-1304: It's HW raid
<zequence> done in bios
<sparky1> honestly...
<zequence> or UEFI, whichever it is
<sparky1> this came with raid0 from the lenovo factory
<zequence> sparky1: Try asking about this on #ubuntu-installer
<len-1304> sparky1, are you trying to keep the windows partition  or go all linux?
<sparky1> all linux
<len-1304> That should be easier then.
<sparky1> idk what the deal is...
<len-1304> Win 8 will have come with secure boot turned on, and that needs to be turned off in bios.
<sparky1> but i tried to install kxstudio first...
<zequence> len-1304: It's not the problem, I don't think
<sparky1> and that just gave me a zebra screen of death
<zequence> I've had problems installing grub boot loader on HW RAID before
<zequence> Could be both are presenting problems
<sparky1> ivy bridge processer?
<zequence> sparky1: I really advice you to ask about this at #ubuntu-installer. You'll find devs there that work on these kind of problems
<zequence> sparky1: Processor has nothing to do with it
<sparky1> thanx!! =)
<sparky1> u guys rock!
<zequence> sparky1: Well, we weren't able to solve your problem :(
<sparky1> u r stiil cool! and pointed me in good direction! ;) still rock!
<smartboyhw_> GridCube: What brings you here? :)
<Alejandro__> hi, i need help intalling ubuntuStudio and installing driver of card the video el SO cancel the install
<holstein> !atii | Alejandro__ is what i refer to
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> Alejandro__: i usually just install the OS, and install graphics drives if needed
<holstein> !nomodeset | Alejandro__ this can help if you cant get to a desktop to install
<ubottu> Alejandro__ this can help if you cant get to a desktop to install: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GridCube> smartboyhw_, P: this channel is always on my autologin
<holstein> GridCube: thanks for helping us!
<GridCube> P: i rarely see questions here tho
<Inoki> Hi there, does anyone know how to backup GIMP shortcuts?
<zequence> Inoki: I'm guessing those shortcuts only exist in the GIMP application, and you are not talking about externel shortcuts?
<zequence> Inoki: GIMP has all its user settings in the home folder
<zequence> In my case, it's ~/.gimp-2.8
<Inoki> zequence: I'm talking about customized shortcuts for the applications, like changing tool shortcuts.
<Inoki> zequence: I've looked there, couldn't find keyboard shortcuts there.
<zequence> Inoki: Everything should be there. To test, rename it. Open GIMP. If the shortcuts are gone, they exist in the folder
<zequence> GIMP will create a new default settings folder, when you remove or rename the old one.
<zequence> You can just rename it again, once you're done
<zequence> Well, you know what I mean :)
<Inoki> zequence: found it, it's under /home/<username>/.gimp-2.8/menurc
<Inoki> zequence: well hidden and kinda awkward looking.
#ubuntustudio 2013-04-07
<edgardo1568> i,m installing ubuntu studio as we speak and i just wanna to say THANKS FOR A HELL OF A GOOD PROGRAM.
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> edgardo1568, have fun with it
<smartboyhw_> :)
<SuperRoach> Good evening. Is there a way I can troubleshoot connecting to ad hoc devices? It appears to never connect and times out. Windows box connects ok to the wifi device though.
<D3n4riu5> hi i have a problem with de .Xauthority at the conection my pass word does work i reinstall the beta version but i loose my music folder do you know if a soft like photorec but for the mp3 exist sorry for my english
<D3n4riu5> do you know if i can resolve my problem with http://www.sysresccd.org iso
<elitedeamon> hello
#ubuntustudio 2014-03-31
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: pong
<holstein> anyways.. im going to be asleep now.. but, you are running kxstudio now, TerranceWarrior , so, be sure you ask for support in that channel.. #kxstudio
<holstein> cheers!
<TerranceWarrior> what to do if you want to stream live music?
<radioiaaneg> hi all
<`Fibz> hi
<radioiaaneg> is it possible, using 2 separate audio devices, to simultaneously run  a Digital Audio Workstation (ex. linux multimedia studio) trough jack and the default system audio device  (ex.brower or music player) using pulse audio?
<`Fibz> using qjackctrl + vlc
<`Fibz> or just qjackctrl, really
<`Fibz> qjackctl*
<radioiaaneg> i would like to use them simultaneously
<radioiaaneg> when i am seeing flash video and i start jack audio engine
<radioiaaneg> the system audio stops
<radioiaaneg> i want to keep it working
<radioiaaneg> using web browser ,audio player, flash plugin
<radioiaaneg> and separately keep an open and working  LMMS audio session
<radioiaaneg> 2 separate audio cards, 2 different audio engines, 2 different set of speakers
<`Fibz> each must be bound individually, and i must go, but yes this is possible
<radioiaaneg> sure thanks
<radioiaaneg> i will get into it
<radioiaaneg> another question hope some can help me
<radioiaaneg> any suggestions on how corretly install the libflashsupport plugins?
<radioiaaneg> i need them to route flash audio data processing tools
<radioiaaneg> sorry to processing tools
<radioiaaneg> it should make visible flash audio output in pathage
<zequence> radioiaaneg: if you have a UBuntu Studio installation, pulseaudio doesn't stop
<zequence> radioiaaneg: however, you need to set PA to use jack outputs
<zequence> there's a pulseaudio module that makes this happen, though only with jack2
<zequence> pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> you can read more about it at..
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: to stream live music? that depends on what you have and what you want to do
<holstein> i used an icecast server, and either BUTT (broadcast using this tool, which is easy, and not in the repo and doesnt require JACK) or the darkice client, depending on what i needed
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: there are many onine streaming options as well, that are arguably easier, and i suggest those to you
<holstein> ustream, google hangouts, skype... mumble.. though, mumble requires a server setup
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: i am putting that on the back burner.
<TerranceWarrior> holstein: how can I get Independence Free to work under Ubuntu? It runs into file renaming position errors.
<TerranceWarrior> do I need to disassmble wine at the hardware level?
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: ask them creators of the software for a native application
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: or, try a wine channel
<holstein> nothing about ubuntu, linux, or ubuntustudio is preventing that application from running here
<holstein> there is also only a few things that we can do to facilitate its runing here
<ivo__> Hi all
<cfhowlett> ivo__, greetings.  what is your ubuntustudio question?
<ivo__> Can somebody tell me how do diagnose jack? I can start jack via qjackctl with no errors (as i see), but applications are unable to connect to the jack server
<ivo__> I am running a relatively fresh install of ubuntu studio 12.04
<zequence> ivo__: do you see the applications in qjackctl -> "Connect" ?
<zequence> ivo__: which application are we talking about, exactly?
<ivo__> zequence, ardour from ubuntu studio 10.4 and i also tried renoise 3
<zequence> ivo__: Did you set ardour to use jack?
<zequence> ivo__: also, make sure to always start jack first
<zequence> ..if you didn't, you might want to shut any processes running in the background before retrying
<ivo__> zequence, after starting ardour, there is an audio setup dialog, and it oddly does not list jack as an option
<ivo__> zequence, jack_lsp tells me this http://pastebin.com/MpstEqVd
<zequence> ivo__: you're not starting jack right
<zequence> ivo__: Start from the beginning. Perhaps a reboot might even simplify. Then, start jack with qjackctl.
<zequence> ..then start your jack applications
<Loolarge> Anyone know how to get wineasio working?
<Loolarge> when i try to compile it, it get this error: wine/debug.h: No such file or directory
<zequence> Loolarge: Usually that's an indication of that you haven't installed development libraries
<zequence> Loolarge: One nice way of installing build dependencies for a particular package is doing: sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<Loolarge> zequence, i just figured i had installed wine1.4 but not the regular wine package
<zequence> in the case of wineasio, you can at least get wine libs: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Loolarge> zequence, thanks for this hint, very useful
<zequence> Loolarge: Those are runtime. Not for building software
<zequence> development libs in Debian are usually named lib<something>
<zequence> like, libwine-dev or something like that
<zequence> runtime libs are often named lib<name>, to clarify (stuff that can't be run as programs, but other programs can run functions from it = runtime)
<Loolarge> zequence, oh dear now i get a different compile error regarding incompatibility between 64 and 32 bit ELF format. Do you know if there is a repository that contains wineasio?
<Loolarge> how can i reinstall jack? I made the stupid mistake of adding the kxstudio repository and update my jack packages from there. Then i removed it via ppa-purge and now jack is broken, it complains about unresolved symbols in jack_alsa.so
<zequence> Loolarge: That's the downside when adding PPAs
<zequence> you change the system
<Loolarge> zequence, i am a fool :D Maybe i'll have to reinstall the system from the cd then
<Loolarge> zequence, what was the line again that you send me earlier to reset the configuration of qjackctl? I noticed that again, jack works fine when i start it from the command line, the error shows only in qjackctl
<zequence> Loolarge: The config file is in your home folder. ~/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<zequence> you toggle to see hidden files and folders using your file browser
<zequence> usually, Ctrl+H
<Loolarge> zequence, thanks i found it
<Loolarge> zequence, i will try a reboot now
<Loolarge> zequence, thank god, everything is back to normal now
<studio-user512> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-01
<BlitzOColour> hi channel, I just fixed my fiancees computer so she could record her jazz music. well okay, I fixed it so that she would stop using my computer all the time. anyway, she is absolutely terrible with computers. when first I saw her computer, it was full of spyware, malware, adbots, trackers, and loaded with shit programs half of which were installers for fucked up trojans and shit. so in other words, she is really, really, 
<holstein> !language > BlitzOColour
<ubottu> BlitzOColour, please see my private message
<holstein> BlitzOColour: welcome to the channel.. let us konw if you have any questions
<BlitzOColour> okay. sure. after fixing it all up, it still hangs randomly. Windows 7, huh?
<BlitzOColour> I was thinking about setting her up with an ubuntu studio install
<BlitzOColour> how stupid an idea is this? Considering her... technological shortcomings?
<holstein> depends on many thing
<BlitzOColour> Or, alternateively, I will be pleased to find out that ubuntustudio is designed with musicians in mind, and it will be great and I won't be 24/7 tech support anymore?
<holstein> things*
<holstein> i say, you dont need ubuntustudio.. or she doesnt
<BlitzOColour> why do you say this?
<holstein> i would say, a simpler xubuntu or lubuntu setup with audacity would likely be plenty
<holstein> you can get, in windows 7, audacity, and firefox or chrome, and libreoffice going.. (as well as other "crossover" applications"
<BlitzOColour> last time I used audacity, it was a somewhat terrible programme that came nowhere near close to the pro-tools and such of its time
<holstein> get her using those them move to linux
<holstein> BlitzOColour: its not to address the workflow of protools
<holstein> BlitzOColour: a person on the technical level you mention above shouldnt be using protools
<holstein> BlitzOColour: if she is, then, we can have a different conversation
<BlitzOColour> no, she's using presonus' studioOne2
<BlitzOColour> or maybe reaper
<BlitzOColour> but she is not using them well, yet.
<holstein> BlitzOColour: protools is a full featured DAW (digital audio workstation).. we have many of those in linux.. but,  they are, as is protools, not trivial
<BlitzOColour> still, isn't audacity for hobbyists and amateurs? She is a professional, working musician
<holstein> audacity is a simple recorder.. which does that
<holstein> you hit a button, and record
<holstein> we have many apps like thatas well.. but, you dont need ubuntustudio for them
<holstein> BlitzOColour: im a proffessional working musician
<holstein> BlitzOColour: recording my music rarely comes up
<holstein> BlitzOColour: and, if it did, i could use audacity to record my music..
<BlitzOColour> so what is the advantage of using ubuntustudio over xubuntu? For people who want to code and write drivers?
<holstein> BlitzOColour: the advantage is, all of the software is included
<holstein> BlitzOColour: the drivers are not as they are in windows
<cfhowlett> BlitzOColour, ubuntustudio = ubuntu + xfce + media creation packages
<holstein> BlitzOColour: the linux kernel is modular, and the drivers are included
<holstein> BlitzOColour: lots of folks using repear were just excited about this release
<holstein> https://www.bitwig.com/en/home/recent-news.html
<holstein> they have a linux version now
<holstein> if you wanted, you would be able to purchase that and run in on linux/xubuntu/ubuntustudio
<holstein> though, we have many tools that are professional grade
<holstein> and "maintaining the operating system" is different than it is in windows
<holstein> you reallly just need to keep up to date with upgrades, and you dont have the same attacks as a windows machine would, at a default level
<BlitzOColour> after a year of buying nord electros, looping pedals, software distros, and other crap that musicians claim they need, I am not going to pay any more than $60.00 for software
<holstein> BlitzOColour: and, as im saying, you dont 'Need' to..
<holstein> BlitzOColour: im just offering scenarios that fit what you have asked for
<holstein> BlitzOColour: can a musician use these tools in ubuntustudio to create professional audio? sure.. i do
<holstein> BlitzOColour: but, thats not the question
<BlitzOColour> Yes. I'll try and repair the windows install and if I fail, consider an ubuntustudiop install. thanks for letting me know what it can do
<holstein> BlitzOColour: we have a live CD that can be used to test everything
<holstein> BlitzOColour: yo udont have to install the OS to try it
<holstein> http://holsteinmusic.com/ for example is my projects i do as a professinall musician, in my own studio, with these tools
<holstein> you can always dual boot both windows and linux as well
<BlitzOColour> cool. thanks for the examples and info
<holstein> cfhowlett: folks seem surprised when you dont give them the answer they want to hear, i suppose
<cfhowlett> holstein, it's IRC; just saying "hello" is highly offensive to someone
<holstein> "just download it, and rainbows and puppy dogs will automatically record her music".. is probably more what he hoped for
<holstein> cfhowlett: lol.. true
<cfhowlett> holstein, puppy dogs, automastering and marketing : FREE!
<holstein> :)
<jrry> hi
<holstein> o/
<jrry> need so help with jackd
<holstein> sure.. ask for help with anything
<jrry> I am run studio and lrxicon alpha get d:buss error
<holstein> the lexicon omega is plug and play for me
<holstein> i use qjackctl, and select the device from the drop down, and run jack
<jrry> will work on second laptop
<holstein> jrry: ok. so, you either have the configuration wrong, or you got bad or unsupported USB hardware.. or irq issues that are quite severe
<jrry> it will work with internal audio but not with lexicon
<holstein> i would fire up a live CD on the problematic hardware, and see if i could get it working
<holstein> jrry: sure, and that supports the "bad usb", or unsupported usb hardware theory
<holstein> the internal is not usb.. so, JACK is working with it
<holstein> jrry: you can try disableing the dbus
<holstein> jrry: its under the "misc" tab in qjackctl
<jrry> did not work
<jrry> jackd server is not responing
<jrry> what are the proper config
<x-sinnerman> xbmc is crashing
<x-sinnerman> need help
<TerranceWarrior> Has anyone here gotten Independece Free to work under wine?
<jerry__> hi
<cfhowlett> jerry__, ask you ubuntu question
<jerry__> i have two laptop with studio on one works with jack the other does not
<jerry__> I am using a lexicon alphia
<jerry__> on the one that works I have ubuntu and studio the other just studio
<jerry__> what is the best way to debug this
<yorwos> hi all, how do i disable alt+left click from moving windows around ?
<yorwos> cant use healing brush in photoshop
<yorwos> tried with compizconfig window movement setting a new key but nothing happened/changed
<delt> Hello
<delt> just wondering about this - on my laptop, installing the nvidia drivers resulted in the nice "linux for creative humans" spinning logo gone, and a textmode screen with 4 flashing dots instead.
<delt> same just happened on this desktop box after installing the nv drivers... just wondering why =)
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-02
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Developers and Users, I made a Great Tuto on spanish about karaoke with UbuntuStudio and record voice http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/17694549/Monitorizar-Voz-y-pista-para-Karaoke-con-UbuntuStudio.html
<delt> Hello
<delt> quick question... i'm setting the cpu governor to "performance" from my /etc/rc.local but after boot it's still "ondemand" ...where should i set it from ideally?
<filip_> Could someone help me ? I have a problem with playing MIDI files in MIDIeditor, but sounds in my system works fine :-( I have 2 ports available there but no one of them works, frustrating :)
<delt> quick question... i'm setting the cpu governor to "performance" from my /etc/rc.local but after boot it's still "ondemand" ...where should i set it from ideally?
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-03
<holstein> delt: i'll tell you what i do on my production rig... i have a shortcut to the terminal command on my desktop.. i click it and put in the sudo password.
<TerranceWarrior> anyone seen distrozapper?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|TerranceWarrior
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior ask your actual ubuntu question
<akruz> hi
<akruz> i an having problems with my touchscreen
<TerranceWarrior> cfhowlett: nevermind he left me a message.
<TerranceWarrior> but on a sidenote my zorin recognizes my soundblaster but gets no sound, same configuration works in sound under windows 7.
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior sorry, zorin isn't supported in the ubuntu channels.
<TerranceWarrior> cfhowlett: how would you handle it under Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior different distro, different rules.  see zorin for support of your distro.
<TerranceWarrior> cfhowlett: thats not what I asked.
<TerranceWarrior> how can I get independence free sound working again under Ubuntu?
<TerranceWarrior> I had sound working before but upgrade from wine 1.4.1 to 1.6.1-rt.
<TerranceWarrior> nevermind i have it
<TerranceWarrior> distrozapper
<sebio> hi, just checking in to claim total unawarenes of this system
<cfhowlett> sebio "this system"?
<sebio> ubuntu studio, yesterday i installed, started from cd, nothing worked properly, gone to bed... today went better by removing the disc
<cfhowlett> sebio proper sleep actually fixes many technical problems.
<holstein> TerranceWarrior: you can visti #kxstudio for support.. thanks!
<sebio> indeed
<delt> holstein: for that cpu governor thing.. i wrote a small script that sets all cores at once and i call it from my xfce session startup. works perfectly =)
<delt> the main part of it goes like... cd /sys/devices/system/cpu; for core in cpu?; do echo "$1" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/${core}/cpufreq/scaling_governor; done
<delt> (kind of simplified, but you get the idea)
<holstein> delt: sounds good!
<delt> holstein: of course it checks for root acces, and sudo's itself if it doesn't have it
<delt> :)
<delt> i'm just wondering why running it from /etc/rc.local doesn't work... there must be something that sets the governor back to "ondemand" afterwards
<holstein> sounds plausible
<zequence> OvenWerk1: has some idea about that, I think
<zequence> delt: I seem to remember there's some process in Ubuntu that sets it ondemand
<holstein> yeah, he had another alternative that worked well
<holstein> i forget...
<delt> interesting...
<delt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 28 22:38 /etc/rc2.d/S99ondemand -> ../init.d/ondemand
<delt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 28 22:38 /etc/rc3.d/S99ondemand -> ../init.d/ondemand
<delt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 28 22:38 /etc/rc4.d/S99ondemand -> ../init.d/ondemand
<delt> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Mar 28 22:38 /etc/rc5.d/S99ondemand -> ../init.d/ondemand
<delt> chmodded -x that file just for good measure -)
<delt> whoa, this seems complicated for nothing, /etc/rc2.d/README: "To disable a service in this runlevel, rename its script in this directory so that the new name begins with a 'K' and a two-digit number, and run 'update-rc.d script defaults' to reorder the scripts according to dependencies.  A warning about the current runlevels being enabled not matching the LSB header in the init.d script will be printed.  To re-enable the service, rename the script back to its
<delt> oh yeah i see why.. the same script in init.d might be symlinked from several runlevels, and you might want it enabled in one but not the other
<delt> so disabling +x on it isn't really a good option
<delt> </flood> (sorry about that :D )
<zequence> delt: I say, just rename it. If you want control yourself, you don't really need it.
<OvenWerk1> delt: re changing ondemand to performance. If you wish to change from rc.local put a 90 second delay in front... The default puts a 60 second delay so ondemand gets set (again) about 60 seconds after X (lightdm) starts. This is supposed to allow X to have full speed to start up... but allas someone else has already set ondemand earlier.
<OvenWerk1> This is to say cpu speed setup is kind of a mess... or was the last time I looked at it.
<OvenWerk1> Studio can't really fix this as this is done in packages we depend on. It was not worth while trying to fix upstream at the time because of the phase in of upstart... now we are headed to systemd and the same thing all over so I will wait till the dust settles once again before poking at it.
<OvenWerk1> With regard to CPU speed. I have found that running at half speed (user set) gives better performance than ondemand. So you may wish to remember that if you find performance (full speed) makes your cpu to hot.
<OvenWerk1> Also remember there is stuff in the chipset on the MB in all new computers that will change cpu speed if it gets too hot without the OS even knowing the cpu cycles have been stolen to do so. So it is good to monitor the cpu temperature and make sure performance will not make things too hot.
<OvenWerk1> If it does, it is better to set cpu speed to user and choose a slower (but constant speed) to stay within a good temp range.
<OvenWerk1> My personal findings are that ondemand does generate xruns sometimes.
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-04
<delt> OvenWerk1: thanks for the tip
<delt> another quick question: where is .xprofile started from?
<delt> also what's the difference between .xinitrc and .xprofile ?
<`Fibz> how do you set the time manually?
<mod1> ???
<`Fibz> ?
<yorwos> hi guyz, 2 questions plz . 1) how to backup my panels and preferences ? (desktop) .2) any1 with amd playing games through steam? is gflrx or gflrx-updates for steam better ?
<yorwos> ub.studio 13.10 x64 , radeon hd5450 , 8gb ram , firewire pro 610 sound card
<zequence> newc0mer: All user settings are in your home folder, usually hidden. Use Ctrl+H to see them
<zequence> I think you mean fglrx. -updates is supposed to give you the latest stable and tested version
<zequence> Might be it's the same driver in your case
<zequence> The same version, I mean
<newc0mer> coool thanx zequence :) will just backup home then heh
<TerranceWarrior> can anyone recommend a good clear interface for a pc from a 1/4 inch audio out from a music keyboard?
<rads> hello all i am new to ubuntu 14.04 and was wondering if anyone has this version installed and if you are having any issues with it so far???
<rads> i noticed after the most recent updates that i have an occasional crash that happens or my lightdm locks up and i have to ctrl alt f1 to restart it?
<rads> i have been working on some updates to help resolve this issue. and havent had it freeze up on me since last night.
<h3r01ne> have a problem booting my newly installed ubuntu studio...
<h3r01ne> i get a black screen and nothin happens...
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|h3r01ne perhaps nomodeset will fix
<ubottu> h3r01ne perhaps nomodeset will fix: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<h3r01ne> then i boot with anotehr kernel and it boots correctly... when i try to login... it brings me back to the login page... my theory: my profile boots with a non-low-latency kernel --> so it collapses
<h3r01ne> the black screen issue is gone after deleting older kernel versions... now i get directly to the login-page... problem now is: icannot login into my profile... only guest profile works
<cfhowlett> h3r01ne boot to terminal and run this command:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<h3r01ne> i get: failed to fetch for all instances even being root
<cfhowlett> h3r01ne let's see if you're online:    ping www.google.com
<h3r01ne> i entered "ping www.google.com" and it says unknown host
<h3r01ne> ah, i get it, wait a minut... i will get online and then i will try again... sorry my bad...
<h3r01ne> sorry but i don't know how to connect to the internet in tty1
<h3r01ne> can anybody help?
<cfhowlett> h3r01ne well you're partially fixed.  bring this to the main channel = more eyes there.
<h3r01ne> main channel?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu
<h3r01ne> thx
<h3r01ne> i don't know... lots of comments, dont know which ones are related to my query
<cfhowlett> h3r01ne probably the ones that highlight your name as I just did
<h3r01ne> no answers... too much going on...
<cfhowlett> h3r01ne what are you talking about?  You GOT a response!
<ely> hi !
<ely> hello
<cfhowlett> greetomgs
<cfhowlett> greetings
<ely> i have searching a good way to install a sound card us-122 tascam. is there anybody to help me
<cfhowlett> ely no sound card needed as there's one in the tascam
<cfhowlett> what are you trying to do?
<ely> just  instrall driver :
<ely> i have DBUS : impossible de démarrer le serveur JACK.
<ely> dbus problem
<cfhowlett> english ...
<ely> qjackd dont want to start
<cfhowlett> maybe better answers in #opensource musicians
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians
<ely> ah cool tks
<zequence> ely: Are you able to start jack with other audio devices?
<akruz> hello
<Unit193> Howdy..
<akruz> i am having serious problems in my notebook
<akruz> i foormated my new note that comes with windows 8
<akruz> but i formated everithing, even the EFI
<akruz> now i cant start Ubuntu, it's keep stucks in the grub command line
<zequence> akruz: Regular Ubuntu?
<zequence> Does it have BIOS fallback mode - UEFI might not work with linux-lowlatency
<zequence> I only have one MB that supports it, but it can do both
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-05
<delt> what's the default sound applet in the top bar in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> delt: i feel like you are saying to me, basicallly, without actually saying it..
<holstein> "i have removed a bunch of stuff, and tweaked my system out, and my sound applet is gone"
<holstein> delt: if you want to stay from default, that can happen
<holstein> delt: nothing about a panely applet for volumet control is needed
<holstein> delt: i dont understand what you mean by "alsa is making my apps run with minimal latency"
<delt> i didn't remove a bunch of stuff, i just updated.
<holstein> delt: im saying, use pavucontrol
<holstein> delt: not, stop using alsa
<delt> jack uses alsa as backend anyway, right?
<holstein> delt: im suggesting, instead of a panel applet, which is *never* going to work for audio production needs, use pavucontrol instead
<holstein> theres a pluse to jack bridge that is running by default
<delt> but the default applet -is- pavucontrol, you mentioned in the other channel, right?
<holstein> delt: pluse uses alsa as well
<holstein> delt: i dont thinnk so
<holstein> delt: pavucontrol is, as i said, what i use
<holstein> delt: i dont use any sound applet, and havent since they do not do anthing i need in audio production
<delt> i can simply map a key combination to pop up a pavucontrol window
<holstein> delt: if you are saying "where did my sound applet go?", im saying, you may not need it
<delt> i'd still like to know what it was and how i could, if i wanted, get it back
<holstein> delt: and, if you dont want upgrades breaking your audio rig, consider treating it more like an appliance
<holstein> delt: you updated.. why? what did it do for your audio production facility?
<holstein> delt: how you get it back is, you elaboarate as to what removed it
<holstein> delt: what upgraded when.. why? how?.. etc
<holstein> i got the idea of "appliance audio rig" from the AVlinux dev
<delt> wuh.. how come alsamixer lists my graphics card as one of its sound card?
<delt> well, a computer is a sort of appliance... though a very flexible one
<holstein> delt: you probably have HDMI
<delt> yeah
<holstein> delt: thats not what "appliance" means above
<delt> oh yeah, hdmi can have sound as well as video, that's why
<holstein> delt: what im saying is, you set it, and dont upgrade
<holstein> there is no reason for me to upgrade my production rig.. *ever*
<holstein> its not online
<delt> then you try to install something and something doesn't work because there's old versions of stuff lying around
<holstein> i dont need any newer apps..
<holstein> i just need it to work.. period
<holstein> so, its an appliance, more than a computer
<delt> yeah but i don't have the $ or the room for another computer setup
<holstein> delt: thats why is said another partition
<delt> yeah but then i'd be rebooting all the time and that's annoying.
<holstein> delt: you can just say "im not interested, im going to keep updating and breaking my audio rig"
<delt> well, reluctantly i have to say "im not interested, im going to keep updating and breaking my audio rig"
<delt> though it would be nice if i had unlimited $ and an entire house at my disposal
<holstein> why?
<holstein> it doesnt cost me anyting more
<holstein> heck, i didnt even pay for that production machine..
<holstein> but.. im just sharing with you how i get work done, and dont mess with audio applets, and breakage with updates
<delt> someone just -gave- it to you?
<holstein> updating literally doesnt do anyting for my audio production work flow.. unless i specifically want an upgrade
<holstein> delt: correct.. someone gave it to me.. i reseated the CPU and its my audio production righ
<holstein> rig*
<delt> sometimes people give me computer hardware, but it's decades old junk..
<holstein> delt: so, the last upgrade that broke the applet you are fixing.. what did you get?
<delt> anyway. on to the next thing that doesn't work (but doesn't bother me much) ....when i logout, usually i can reboot by pressing the "reboot" button.. now the reboot button just logs me out and pops back to the login screen.
<holstein> delt: what did you get from this upgrade?
<holstein> delt: anyways.. that can be rhetorical, for later..
<delt> not much... except the knowledge that i'm running current version of stuff
<holstein> delt: current version of what audio production stuff? thats the question
<holstein> delt: what current version of what that is relevant did you have to have? that is worth this breakage..
<delt> oh, at the same time i just updated renoise to 3.0rc1, which fixes various bugs
<holstein> delt: at the same time?
<holstein> delt: i sugggest not doing that as well
<delt> while i was waiting for the updates to download+install
<holstein> delt: then, you can see if one update broke something, or not.. do them one at a time
<holstein> delt: you shouldnt be changing other parts of the system while upgrading packages
<delt> i just tar -xvf the renoise archive into my /usr/renoise directory, it creates a directory rns_[version] and i keep it there.
<delt> and symlink the executable from /usr/bin
<holstein> cool.. just let me know if you have a question.
<delt> i highly doubt the package manager has any idea about /usr/renoise
<delt> yeah... where should i first check to fix that reboot thing?
<delt> thinking more about it, yeah you're probably right about that "appliance" issue
<delt> except usually (in my 20 years of experience with it) linux isn't a "fragile" system, stuff normally doesn't break without a good reason.
<delt> though i've mostly used slackware since its beginning, in which you have to do everything manually, and finally i got tired of that.
<delt> especially compiling stuff that's not neatly packaged. ubuntu has WAY more software available. If you want to install something, most likely it's in some package available somewhere. That's the big advantage i see in it.
<delt> uh... little pissed off holstein? bad day maybe?
<holstein> delt: ?
<holstein> delt: im not upset in any way
<holstein> delt: you can do what you like.. its a bad idea to do upgrades like that for several reason.. its factual
<holstein> delt: you say when you started renoise, you had to select the audio device to get it working.. and you dont konw which upgrade caused that issue for you
<holstein> delt: but, if you have updgraded the system. rebooted, *then* tested. and *then* upgraded renoise, you would konw where the issue is
<holstein> or, just do what you like.. i just read you doing things that i used to do
<holstein> its not fagile, and im  not suggesting it is, but, you are experiencing breakage
<delt> hmm... why is my network card suddenly eth1 instead of eth0?
<delt> ifconfig -a isnt' even showing a eth0
<delt> somehow it still got configured correctly anyway
<delt> holstein: well i do have a slackware partition on this machine that i can use as "spare" ...so if this one goes fubar i can still use my audio stuff =)
<holstein> i read it going that way
<draxdeveloper> hi
<draxdeveloper> so... is there any plan to ubuntu studio support multi touch? Since ubuntu touch screen support comes with unity and probably into ubuntu touch...
<holstein> draxdeveloper: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, so we get whatever is upstream
<holstein> draxdeveloper: if one wanted, one could install main ubuntu, take advantage of whatever "touch" is in there, and use whatever audio/video packages from the ubuntustudio meta packages
<holstein> one could also just load up ubuntustudio and use the touchscreen as the input device
<draxdeveloper> yes i know, but i keep limited to one touch
<holstein> draxdeveloper: AFAIK, that can be hardware limited
<draxdeveloper> making a better question, does xfce pretend to give a better support on it
<holstein> draxdeveloper: but, if it comes upstream, we get it
<draxdeveloper> my touch screen is working
<holstein> draxdeveloper: youd have to ask XFCE, but, nothing about xfce is preventing it
<draxdeveloper> ah ok, ty :)
<holstein> draxdeveloper: you can as in #xubuntu as well.. that is our most direct upstream
<draxdeveloper> xubuntu uses xfce, right?
<holstein> draxdeveloper: correct
<studio-user521> I'm looking to record Open GL game sessions as well as voice chat through mumble, what programs are availible on Ubuntu studios 13.10 that would give the best AV quality
<peanutb> Anyone have any pointers for getting a preempt-rt kernel running on 14.04?
<peanutb> I keep getting I/O errors
<peanutb> and harddrive errors.
<peanutb> but none of the errors show up when i use the vanilla kernel without the preempt-rt patch
<stochastic> peanutb, is there a reason why you're not using the lowlatency kernel?
<stochastic> also, 14.04 isn't released yet.  Discussion of that should probably take place in #ubuntustudio-devel so maybe peanutb you should move over there and ask.
<peanutb> stochastic: Were using it for robot control loops, so large maximum jitter isnt really allowable. We need hard realtime.
<peanutb> Ill head over there I guess
<TerranceWarrior> http://pastie.org/8995799
<TerranceWarrior> http://pastie.org/8995803
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: Are you using KXstudio PPA?
<`Fibz``> i gave him a link to the kxstudio repo
<zequence> Well, if he did install from that repo, he would have replaced Ubuntu packages with KXStudio ones
<zequence> And, in some cases, the system changes quite a lot
<TerranceWarrior> zequence: yes, some of it.
<zequence> It's best to ask for support in the #kxstudio channel
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: If you installed jack from kx, you're not running Ubuntu Studio anymore
<zequence> ..if you did an update after adding the repos, you will have replaced most of the other audio packages as well
<TerranceWarrior> i think i have pulseaudi installed.
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: If you started by installing Ubuntu Studio, then yes, you have pulseaudio installed
<`Fibz``> i think you should have just returned the korg and tried something else
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: But, again, if you added packages from kxstudio, please ask for support in the #kxstudio channel
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: I'm suspecting you've built something yourself (no alsa means you built without alsa support)
<TerranceWarrior> yes, i uninstall
<TerranceWarrior> now jackd -d alsa from the command line works.
<TerranceWarrior> bbl
<TerranceWarrior> i uninstalled the jackd package, waf uninstalled it but it still exists in /usr/bin/jackd
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: you probably installed your custom build in /usr/local/bin
<TerranceWarrior> right
<TerranceWarrior> but where did /usr/bin/jackd come from
<zequence> if you want to see in which order your system starts binaries, do: echo $PATH
<TerranceWarrior> i want to make this clean
<TerranceWarrior> or i'll just attempt at intalleding qjackctl
<zequence> it's a good practice to have custom builds end up in /usr/local
<TerranceWarrior> ok
<zequence> if jackd is in /usr/local/bin, then that will be run before the jackd in /usr/bin
<TerranceWarrior> yep
<TerranceWarrior> if I try to apt-get install qjackctl it wants to install jackd
<TerranceWarrior> i don't think the waf uninstall worked.
<zequence> waf uninstall only uninstalls the custom build
<zequence> not the debian package
<TerranceWarrior> li never said anything to te contrary.
<TerranceWarrior> are there other packages that might have installed a jackd?
<TerranceWarrior> does my keyboard have to be in a special mode for midi output?
<TerranceWarrior> ah i got it
<TerranceWarrior> i'm now jack free.
<TerranceWarrior> (thats what *she* said)
<TerranceWarrior> ;)
<TerranceWarrior> hm it jackctl shows up as a out client but not an in client.
<TerranceWarrior> YES!
<TerranceWarrior> got it to work!
<TerranceWarrior> success!!
<TerranceWarrior> sounded (clarity) better under original windows.
<TerranceWarrior> a little slower in reaper than stand alone vsts.
<TerranceWarrior> can anyone recommend a good interface for audio on a laptop?
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior you mean for recording with?
<TerranceWarrior> yes, via the 1/4 audio cable.
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: You mean, microphone?
<zequence> or, do you mean a audio card, like a usb or firewire device?
<TerranceWarrior> well, an external pc interface.
<TerranceWarrior> i have a mobile pre but the audio is really really very bad.
<TerranceWarrior> i guess both of you have indeed answered my question.
<TerranceWarrior> looks like `Fibz`` went out for a Scooby Snack.
<TerranceWarrior> anyone know of a good pc interface that doesn't modify the sound from an audio instrument?
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: You're talking about audio cards now?
<zequence> And what do you classify as an audio instrument?
<zequence> A guitar, or a keyboard(with sounds)?
<zequence> For a guitar, you'll want a dedicated instrument input. Works for synths too, but for synths/keyboard a simple line in can do quite well
<zequence> For microphones, you'll need a mic preamp, which is often included in most cards today
<zequence> If you aren't looking for the most professional gear, almost any card will do
<zequence> Here's a list of cards http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/hardware_matrix
<zequence> Most PCI cards will work (but that won't help you if you have a laptop)
<zequence> There's some info in our wiki as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/SupportedHardware
<zequence> Very few usb devices are fully supported, but there are a few that are
<zequence> I mean, there are a few that work well
<TerranceWarrior> wow, you just wasted alot of typing.
<TerranceWarrior> like i said eariler i'm looking for an interface.
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: Usually, that means an audio card. You still haven't told us what you define as an "interface"
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: But, it's good you tell me I waste my time with you. I won't in the future
<TerranceWarrior> zequence: if you don't know what an interface is, i'm not sure if you can help me or not.
<TerranceWarrior> since that is the professional part of what I'm asking specifically for.
<zequence> It's pretty clear that you don't know what an audio interface is.
<zequence> As the project lead of UBuntu Studio, and over 20 years of experience with recording, I'm pretty confident I know what an audio interface is in this situation
<zequence> Perhaps if you answer the questions you are given, so we can clarify what it is you are actually asking about, you can get the answers you need
<TerranceWarrior> when people who are into recording music , an interface is a converter of signals not an audio pci or whatever sound output-only device.
<zequence> TerranceWarrior: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_card#Professional_soundcards_.28audio_interfaces.29
<TerranceWarrior> yes, i know how to use a search engine too thank you very much!
<TerranceWarrior> as you can see , none of this answers my still yet-to-be-answered question.
<zequence> First, you could explain what a PC interface is, that modifies the sound of audio instruments
<TerranceWarrior> zequence: the one i currently own. thats why i am asing if anyone here has experience with one.
<zequence> Good luck with that
<TerranceWarrior> the sound is attrocious. never get a mobile.
<TerranceWarrior> yeah good luck with that.
<TerranceWarrior> zequence: it may have been better if the last thing you said was the first.
<TerranceWarrior> it would have prevented me and you from writing 10 pages of useless text and annoying channel users.
<TerranceWarrior> zequence: thank you for your patronage.
<TerranceWarrior> zequence: if my quest for truth has offended you, i am sorry.
<stochastic> Hey TerranceWarrior, there is no such thing as an Audio ADC that doesn't modify the signal.  All of them have characteristics modifications inherent in their design - even the $20,000 ones.  What's your budget and your requirements for the device?
<TerranceWarrior> $200 looking at a beringer.
<TerranceWarrior> i jut need to to sample my 16 bit 48k piano sounds.
<TerranceWarrior> let me be clear...i'm looking for experience, not web pages. or search engine results.
<stochastic> Yeah, fair enough.  Berhinger is a middle-of-the road brand with some poor QC sometimes.
<stochastic> Are you specifically looking for something that works well on Linux?
<stochastic> Is it just a stereo In / stereo Out device you're looking for?
<TerranceWarrior> thats a nice thing. yes. but i'm more concerned about quality. but one points to the other i suppose.
<TerranceWarrior> two 1/4 audio out cables.
<TerranceWarrior> i almost wonder if I should just use a good vst.
<stochastic> I'm quite happy with PreSonus - very clean signal for the money.
<TerranceWarrior> because the sound quality is similiar.
<stochastic> Tascam is also a good brand with something in that price range
<stochastic> I've never been a VST person so choose your own path.
<TerranceWarrior> stochastic: thanks.
<TerranceWarrior> yeah, the vsts aren't too bad. better when it's not live , but not too much of a difference.
<TerranceWarrior> under windows i get crackles and blips. haven't had any under wine so far. but it's a brand new install, so we'll see.
<TerranceWarrior> i'll have to see. obviously my keyboard can do stuff the vsts can't, then it's a must.
<TerranceWarrior> i think i may have to increase the volume under my wine. not sure if alsamixer will handle that all or if i need a windows program under wine.
#ubuntustudio 2014-04-06
<studio> hey guys, have aError creating mount point `/media/studio/Video Projects': Read-only file system.problem.  Getting the following:
<studio> Error creating mount point `/media/studio/Video Projects': Read-only file system.
<studio> that's the error I am getting.  all my usb drives read only
<studio> any advice on how to rectify this?  Had the problem with 12.10 until I updated to 13.04.  I've since then upgraded to 13.10.  That was a while back, but now i'm getting this error.
<studio> again
<TerranceWarrior> now audacity doesn't work
<TerranceWarrior> nevermid
<TerranceWarrior> cant get realguitar to work. install problems
<tim167> hello, I'm trying to get internet on Linux udoo-studio-hfp 3.0.35 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Mar 3 15:17:07 CET 2014 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<tim167> "ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan" shows available wifi networks
<cfhowlett> tim167 bring this question over to #ubuntu = more eyes available
<tim167> cfhowlett: ok, I thought I might get that answer in the other direction over there, but I'll try, thanks
<cfhowlett> tim167 it's not a US specific issue so - main channel
<TerranceWarrior> j #Kxstudio
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior /join #kxstudio
<TerranceWarrior> eat a lemon and like it
<TerranceWarrior> instead of having 1 linux audio app, i happily have 3.
<TerranceWarrior> (that doesn't work)
<cfhowlett> TerranceWarrior easily fixed
<username_> no irc since 10+ yrs ("graduated" from e-monitoring). Seeing a log off from belgium = rush of hearing a dialup modem. ahhhh.
<sebastianstudio> ja, hallo, ist vermutlich ne ziemlich blöde anfängerfrage, aber, da ich ubuntu studio nun seit heute zum ersten mal benutze ist das vielleicht garnicht so schlecht, um sich ein bisschen mit dem audio kram vertraut zu machen. es geht um folgendes: habe mit dem firefox sound gehabt und konnte eine youtube sehen und hören. danach habe ich den qsynth geöffnet. daraufhin ging der ton im firefox weg und nach beenden beide
<sebastianstudio> r und dem neustart von firefox fehlt dort nun immernoch der ton. kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wo und welche regler zu verschieben sind? wäre super. vielen dank schonmal im voraus!
<cfhowlett> !de|sebastianstudio
<ubottu> sebastianstudio: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sebastianstudio> so my question is basicly about where to manage my audio inputs. first i had audio in firefox. i was watching a youtube video and there was sound. after opening the qsynth the sound has gone and didn't came back after closing both qsynth and firefox and restarting firefox. can someone tell me where i have to twist the knobs? that would be very friendly. thank you very much!
<TerranceWarrior> tried to install ardor3, ruined my wineasio/jackd2 configure because it over wrote th setup with jack1.
<sebastianstudio> hi guys. i have a question. i want to check some youtube tutorials about audio production and use audio programs simultaneously, but the sound of firefox turns always off when starting one of those programs. so how may i fix that?
<zequence> sebastianstudio: make sure to always start jack before opening a jack application
<zequence> sebastianstudio: there's a pulseaudio (desktop audio) module, that connects with the jack server
<zequence> sebastianstudio: In pulseaudio settings, set pulseaudio output to jack
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> YOu can read more about it there
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-30
<henne3108> hallo sprechen die deutsch?
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<holstein> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<henne3108> bitte, das wusste ich nicht! Tschüß, oder geht doch eine Frage zu stellen und eine Antwort zu erhalten?
<holstein> ich spreche nur Englisch
#ubuntustudio 2015-03-31
<adrian_> does anyone know how to change the mouse cursor size? the settings don't apply system wide
<Bernhard_L> Where is ardour logfile? I tried to export a session, but export broke at the end of input.
<Bernhard_L> Used rakarack in the line.
<Bernhard_L> Cannot export with ardour 3.
<Bernhard_L> Export stopped unexpected: Eception thrown by audiographer:: silence trimmer <float> process () after reacting end of input
<Bernhard_L> What does this mean to you?
<cfhowlett> Bernhard_L, best to ask the the ardour or opensourcemusicians channel for such detailed feedback
<Bernhard_L> cfhowlett, I'll try. thx.
<suoy> Hi, someone can help me pls? I have a problem with the screen resolutions
<suoy> I have a TFT default Screen resolutions about 1920 x 1080... But the highest ammount of Pixels are just 1024 x 768
<suoy> So i tried to type in a --newmod in xrandr by myself
<suoy> but... it doesnt seems to work. All i get is an error massage "Failed to get size of gamma for output default
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-01
<gaconsalt> https://vk.com/video?z=video250143506_171162483%2Falbum250143506    ---   как это обьяснить))?
<gaconsalt> that is, how to explain it
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-02
<pl1x> gaconsalt: What is that link?
<holstein> pl1x: gaconsalt is gone
<artesanux> hi
<zequence> artesanux: Hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-04
<studio-user888> buongiorno a tutti, ho una domanda.
<studio-user888> possiedo una scheda Steinberg midex 3 è molto vecchia
<studio-user888> sapete se viene riconosciuta da ardour?
<studio-user888> grazie per la risposta in anticipo
#ubuntustudio 2015-04-05
<studio-user046> hola
<studio-user046> que es esto
<studio-user046> no se ni como llegué acá
<studio-user046> alguien me puede ayudar a regresas a mi windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> !es | studio-user046
<ubottu> studio-user046: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user046> ok
<studio-user046> chau me voy entonces
<cfhowlett> english.  ENGLISH!  please.
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-04
<fqtw> yo
<fqtw> just finished a new track: https://soundcloud.com/madboys9000/kiss-your-lips
<cfhowlett> not the place for this. go to #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-05
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> any recommendation on a good midi to usb adapter that works well with Linux/Ubuntu?
<sirriffsalot> mattwj2002, ask in #opensourcemusicians perhaps
<mattwj2002> thanks sirriffsalot
<mattwj2002> :D
<sirriffsalot> Np hehe :)
<valbom> Hello
<valbom> Hello
<valbom> I just switched to linux/ using ubuntu studio
<valbom> any idea why I don't get a scan option on Gimp?
<valbom> I can use the scanner using simple scan
<ajh> hello, I have just installed UbuntuStudio to use Rosegarden, but jack does not seems to work, can anyone help, please?
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-07
<Knoodle> hi folks
<Knoodle> anybody alive?
<krytarik> Knoodle: Hi.  Do you have a support question?
<Knoodle> yes
<Knoodle> and you can help?
<krytarik> Without knowing the question?  Nope.
<Knoodle> ok so i try to explain the question
<Knoodle> i have a 15.10 ubuntu into a Lenovo B50 laptop
<Knoodle> my computer doesnt shutdown properly neither reboot
<Knoodle> and if i set it to sleep closing it... then it stuck and cant awake it
<Knoodle> i ve tried to change the grub configuration but.. nothing...
<Knoodle> any suggest?
<Knoodle> hello
<krytarik> Knoodle: You could ask in #ubuntu or #xubuntu on that as well, btw.
<Knoodle> i see
<Knoodle> but can you help me?
<krytarik> Not immediately, no.
<Knoodle> ok
<Knoodle> somebody can help me to do a bios update with uefi capsule?
<cfhowlett> Knoodle, keep it in main channel.  more eyes
<Knoodle> i did but nobody answer
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<valbom> Hi
<valbom> I installed ubuntustudio and Iam having a problem trying to install a gimp plug in
<valbom> I copy the plugin to the /home/user/.gimp-2.8/plug-ins/ but it does not show on gimp
<valbom> am I moving the file to the right folder? I did like this on different distros and it works fine
<billy_> this is probly geared more tword the actual ubuntu channel but maybe not..
<billy_> just installed ubuntu studio on an acer laptop
<billy_> after i booted up for the first time, i installed the recommended updates..
<billy_> a bunch of security updates and 2 studio base updates...
<billy_> then i restarted the machine, and after that... my mouse touchpad no longer worked.
<billy_> i had to re install the entire OS and now i am frightened to update anything...
<billy_> anyone heard of such an issue? any ideas or suggestions?
<krytarik> billy_: That'd indeed be better suited for the larger audience in #ubuntu.
<billy_> thx will try
<krytarik> Sure - good luck.
<zequence> billy_: You should report a bug, if that happens again. Create an account at http://launchpad.net, and in a terminal, type: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<zequence> In this case, it could be the kernel, so <packagename> would be linux, or linux-lowlatency
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-08
<studio-user093> hi?
<Guest56632> Hi, I have a few questions.
<Guest56632> For the case of not using PPA, the software would be in the repository when they are ready
<Guest56632> Now, for a very similar situation, the newer kernel would be in the repository when it is ready correct?
<krytarik> !latest | Guest56632
<ubottu> Guest56632: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Guest56632> Should you use the command "apt-get dist-upgrade" regularly, however?
<Guest56632> Such command would install the newer kernel.
<zequence> Guest56632: dist-upgrade will also remove previous stuff, while upgrade is gentler
<zequence> I believe if you do an update using the GUI tool, it is similar to dist-upgrade
<Guest56632> I see.
<zequence> I always use dist-upgrade
<Guest56632> Ubuntu recommends that you should update your kernel right?
<zequence> Guest56632: Of course
<Guest56632> and by doing so, the software in ubuntu's repository should also work with such kerneal.
<zequence> Every three weeks you get an update for the kernel. Sometimes more often, if there is something more critical
<Guest56632> I see.
<zequence> If you didn't add any PPA's that include a kernel, you will be getting the Ubuntu kernel each time
<zequence> both linux-generic and linux-lowlatency are Ubuntu kernels
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio shares the same repositories with all of the official UBuntu flavors
<Guest56632> I myself does not like ppa. However, I do trust ones from playonlinux and google chrome.
<zequence> It's a nice way to add stuff to your system, but sometimes it can get messy
<Guest56632> I have tried using a lot of ppa in the past, and yes, it is really messy.
<Guest56632> I also tried adding ppa for vlc, but the newer vlc would have the sound broken when watching movie.
<Guest56632> Do you know why? I keep thinking that because of kernel.
<zequence> sound is probably due to the kernel, yes. Or at least the ALSA portion of it
<zequence> Friday dinner time. Catch you later!
<Guest56632> Thank you.
<Guest56632> Last question, would Ubuntu Studio 16.04 be really excited?
<Guest56632> It is the next LTS, so I am super excited, but how about everyone here?
<Guest56632> Can you let me know the list of changes?
<Guest56632> I tried youtube review, but I could not get so much review in English.
<krytarik> Guest56632: Just expect the upcoming Ubuntu Studio version to be really awesome. :P
<Guest56632> I see.
<Guest56632> Cool.
<zequence> Guest56632: Mostly updated applications and some new artwork. More closer to Xubuntu in the desktop setup
<zequence> Not much else this time around :)
<zequence> Many of the applications have some good updates in themselves, like ardour, kdenlive, etc
<Guest56632> Thank you. See you around.
<tn> Hello folks. I'm trying to put together a system that would have been pretty sweet in 2006, having a bit of firewire/ffado trouble
<zequence> tn: What's not working for you?
<tn> Not sure really. I've finally got the udev rule working so that /dev/fw0 is owned by audio, and now I can start ffado-dbus-server
<tn> but jack fails with dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-nkr6CCtP58: Connection refused
<tn> background context: this is a 32-bit Intel Mac Mini, using the builtin Firewire to connect to a Behringer FCA-202 DAC
<zequence> tn: You don't need any of that
<zequence> tn: If your device is supported by ffado, things are already set
<zequence> Only in the past did you have to do that sort of stuff
<tn> ok but without that it was violently refusing to start
<zequence> I
<zequence> Never mind
<zequence> Check the file /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<zequence> That's where the devices are given privilege
<zequence> to audio group
<zequence> tn: I'm pretty sure your problem was not with rights, but rather with something else. But, I could be wrong
<tn> yeah, that wasn't there until I made it, I copied it from https://raw.githubusercontent.com/adiknoth/ffado/master/libffado/libffado/60-ffado.rules
<zequence> tn: Which distro are you on?
<zequence> It comes with the package libffado2
<zequence> ..which you would have just by installing jackd
<tn> Ubuntu Studio 15.10, added the KXStudio repos
<zequence> Ok, so you should have it then
<zequence> I'm telling you. You're complicating the whole thing
<tn> well you know, if at first you don't succeed, fling poo until something sticks
<zequence> Not sure how though
<tn> This was (last night) a pristine install, and it threw out a bunch of red errors when starting jack
<zequence> If you run a live ISO of Ubuntu Studio, the firewire stuff should work out of the box, unless the device is not supported by FFADO
<zequence> Just by starting jack, it should work
<tn> yeah, that's the mystery. I got the old Mini to replace a horrible old HP, but the DAC worked on the old machine. I'd suspect the internal firewire on the Mini, but it shows up fine on lspci
<zequence> Well, as long as it's a decent firewire chip. I've heard about bad ones not working
<zequence> I've only ever had one kind, which works, so
<zequence> I have a Focusrite Sapphire Pro 40, which I use in my studio
<zequence> I just plug it in, and it works.
<zequence> Nowadays, you even have ALSA support for a bunch of firewire devices
<tn> Must be nice :/ so no other troubleshooting tips? I can run, like whatever
<zequence> Mine doesn't have that, though
<zequence> If it is supported by FFADO, then it should work. If not, report a bug
<zequence> And, try a live ISO first, to make sure. Just in case
<zequence> To report a bug, get a launchpad account, at http://launchpad.net, then in a terminal do: ubuntu-bug <packagename>
<zequence> in your case, perhaps libffado2
<tn> Heh, do you have any idea how *slow* an original Mac mini is running off a DVD
<zequence> Try a USB stick
<tn> but yeah, when I get home I'll give it a try
<zequence> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb
<tn> oh no, Mini HATES booting from USB, we have tried that
<zequence> (if sdb is your usb stick)
<zequence> I haven't tried that device myself on Linux, so I have no clue
<zequence> But, again, if FFADO supports it, it should work. Otherwise, you need drivers and for that you need either code them or find them
<zequence> You could try the latest ISO, if you like. The xenial one
<zequence> at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current
<zequence> Will be out in a couple of weeks
<zequence> Latest kernel, and ffado
<tn> I was actually considering going back in time, since most of the web pages I'm finding that relate to this hardware are from around 2010
<zequence> If your device works on an older release, but not a newer one, please do report a bug
<zequence> You could try the trusty release
<zequence> Think the kernel is the old one http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/trusty/dvd/current/
<tn> yeah, will do. Doesn't simplify things that there are two versions each of ffado, jack, and firewire to try various combinations of
<zequence> vanilla backports the kernel for each point release
<zequence> tn: Well, it's mostly ffado and the kernel you need to worry about, and not much changes usually on those regarding to a specific device
<zequence> According to ffado the device has full support
<zequence> Since 2007
<tn> hm
<zequence> http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/54
<tn> Just occurred to me maybe it's a power thing (reading this page: https://sourceforge.net/p/ffado/mailman/message/29203027/)
<tn> the DAC does have external power, but I never plugged it in since it also can take power from the firewire. Butperhaops it takes more than the Mini is willing to supply...?
<zequence> NO idea, but worth a try, i guess
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-09
<tn2> OK, plugging in the power supply didn't work either. Also tried from the LiveCD. Now suspecting the cable, but I've put in an order for a USB 2i2 rather than play this game for much longer.
<christian_> E:The package linux-image-4.2.0-32-lowlatency needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Guest92321> Hi,
<Guest92321> I have a some easy questions about sound system in linux.
<Guest92321> I know that for some people if they have high end video card, but they do not play game on linux.
<Guest92321> They would install "compriz", so that they can use video card to the full potential.
<Guest92321> While using the OS, that is.
<Guest92321> Now, my question to you is, for the high end sound card, however, do we have something similar to "Compriz"?
<OvenWerks> Guest92321: Jack?
<OvenWerks> ]It depends on what you are doing.
<OvenWerks> Ardour now can use LASA directly. The main thing is to not use pulse for low latency audio... or really anything where you want all the samples to show up on the output that got to the input.
<OvenWerks> Low Latency is important for live use such as guitar(or other) effects and softsynth use. It is only important for recording if you are trying to get the DAW to provide monitoring of mic inputs or softsynths.
<OvenWerks> It is quite common to record at a lower latency and mixdown at a higher latency.
<Guest92321> But, I heard "Jack" using PC resource very low.
<OvenWerks> low latency for desktop use (skype for example) is 30ms, for live use low latency is less than 10ms (round trip) streaming am mp3 in contrast is 300ms at least.
<OvenWerks> I do not understand that last comment.
<OvenWerks> Guest92321: I do not understand ""Jack" using PC resource very low"
<OvenWerks> Also, what do you mean by a "high end sound card"? ($500 or $5000)
<OvenWerks> In my opinion high end audio interfaces start around $1500 and go up.
<Guest92321> Here is an example of my high end sound card -> https://jet.com/product/detail/41902726b2ad4b51ada8707ca265b2b5?jcmp=pla:ggl:gen_electronics_a1:electronics_accessories_cables_a1_other:na:na:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15&ds_c=gen_electronics_a1&ds_cid&ds_ag=electronics_accessories_cables_a1_other&product_id=41902726b2ad4b51ada8707ca265b2b5&product_partition_id=161710082700&gclid=CMSolfCRgswCFdgBgQodCtAGnA
<OvenWerks> (the same thing could be said for high end video controllers I guess)
<OvenWerks> What makes that high end?
<Guest92321> It used to be super expensive sound card compare to an old PCI ones.
<OvenWerks> old PCI ones have been over $1000.
<OvenWerks> check the original price for the delta 1010 (not LT)
<OvenWerks> look at any of the audio science or RME cards
<OvenWerks> A sound blaster anything is a little better than internal HDA audio, but I wouldn't use it for recording.
<OvenWerks> http://www.esi-audio.com/products/juliaxte/ is better for example.
<OvenWerks> Still not high end though.
<OvenWerks> For desktop use, a sound card is a sound card. It depends on what you want to do with it as to tweaking will help.
<Guest92321> I see.
<Guest92321> The sound card that you have just showed. May I ask what it can do, beside gaming?
<OvenWerks> In general, I have found internal outputs are reasonable, internal inputs are not usable for more than phone work.
<OvenWerks> The julia? it can be used for multitrack recording. It has proper ballanced i/o at proper (+4dB) input and output levels.
<OvenWerks> It has connectors that can handle some use so far as connect and disconnect.
<Guest92321> Would someone use it for gaming?
<OvenWerks> It is syncable to another card for expansion.
<Guest92321> I see.
<OvenWerks> I have no idea about game playing. Why would you ask this on a Multimedia creation distro support channel?
<Guest92321> I just want to see if anyone would use one for gaming, and what would be the benefit of it.
<OvenWerks> The sound quality/handling will be determined in a game more by the games developer than any other factor.
<Guest92321> I see.
<Guest92321> That is true.
<OvenWerks> If the dev knows what they are doing it will work well otherwise not.
<OvenWerks> low latency for a game that runs 25fps is quite high anyway (~ 40ms) and so should not difficult for even a 10year old computer to deal with.
<Guest92321> One more question, please. Does Jack use more resource than Pulse audio?
<Guest92321> I also heard that alsa is better than pulse audio.
<Guest92321> How, though?
<OvenWerks> pulse audio is a layer on top of alsa (as is jack) that does mixing, saple rate change as required etc. Pulse does not really allow the user to do routing or set latency.
<Guest92321> How do you change Ubuntu Studio to use "Jack" since I see pulse audio all over the place. It is defaulted in VLC too :)
<OvenWerks> in a case using pulse running into jack where jack and pulse are forced to the latecy, I have found that pulse uses about double what jack uses at any particular latency.
<Guest92321> If, for example, VLC uses Jack, it would sound better for movie right?
<OvenWerks> it should make no difference.
<OvenWerks> pulse will try to open the sound card at the SR of the media for the first client to connect.
<OvenWerks> VLC videos are not looking at low latency because it is decoding a compressed file. All that matters is that the audio and picture are in sync... or close.
<OvenWerks> most compression does sample rate change internally of some sort anyway.
<OvenWerks> In general the external analog circuitry between the DAC and the speakers would make more difference in sound quality.
<Guest92321> Let's say I am not a sound professional, but I want to make watching movie a better experience.
<Guest92321> What should I do?
<Guest92321> Like I said earlier, someone who doesn't play games, he/she uses Compriz to make OS looks much better.
<OvenWerks> I good start might be to find out what things you don't need to worry about
<OvenWerks> there are a lot of things that are advertizing gimics. A good place to start is watching: https://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml
<Guest92321> If I am not a sound professional, what I can do to make my OS sounds much better for music and movie.
<Guest92321> Do you have something similar to Compriz?
<OvenWerks> probably not much. With sound spend all the money you have on good speakers, buy an amp from the goodwill store for $30 or so.
<OvenWerks> in general we do not want to colour the sound in the same way the Compriz colours video. The difference between video and audio is that all video is compressed in some way and is therefore lossy, we can easily have uncompressed audio and have been able to do so for many years now.
<studio-user058> Salve
<studio-user058> Ho un problema con l'installazione di US
<studio-user058> 15.10
<Guest92321> I see.
<Guest92321> Let's try one more example.
<Guest92321> I bought a brand new sound card, and it came with a software called "PowerDVD".
<Guest92321> My friend said without this "PowerDVD" software, you can't really benefit from this sound card when watching movie at all.
<OvenWerks> Is that really true?
<Guest92321> I think so.
<OvenWerks> in others probably not
<OvenWerks> have you heard a difference?
<Guest92321> Yes, I can hear the differences.
<OvenWerks> I am trying to look it up to see what it is.
<Guest92321> If you use VLC instead, VLC would sound a lot worse.
<Guest92321> VLC will not use this sound card to the full potential.
<OvenWerks> full potential? in what way? fewer channels?
<Guest92321> To make movies sound much better that is.
<OvenWerks> how?
<OvenWerks> I go to the Cyberlink website and they have powerdvd. I am not seeing anything on how it may make things better.
<Guest92321> I think the developers from "PowereDVD" would care about sound more that VLC.
<OvenWerks> If that was true they would also be proud to tell us what they do to improve sound.
<OvenWerks> They do not.
<Guest92321> The same example when you mentioned game developers earlier, maybe :)
<OvenWerks> when I see statements like "Next-generation smart TrueTheater enhancements provide a truer-to-life media audio-visual experience" I want to know more details, but there are none. That line is just advertizing copy.
<OvenWerks> I wonder if these enhansments are anything more than changing the eq.
<Guest92321> I know.
<OvenWerks> so far as I can tell all it does is decode the sournd already on the DVD nothing more.
<Guest92321> They must have change the eq for you.
<Guest92321> Right. Right.
<OvenWerks> It may be that VLC, mplayer, etal just need the right codec to do the same thing. It may even be available.
<Guest92321> I see.
<OvenWerks> I see the term H.264 encoding and decoding for example.
<Guest92321> I see.
<Guest92321> They use something like encoding and decoding.
<OvenWerks> comercial DVDs all use proprietary encoding any more. Not because it is better quality, but so they can control who plays it on what.
<OvenWerks> anyway, I am away for a while. Talk to you later.
<Guest92321> Thank you.
<Guest92321> One more question for anyone who is around.
<Guest92321> Let's say I bought this new sound card, which has these technologies on the front of the box.
<Guest92321> THX, 3D Surround Sound, and DTS.
<Guest92321> How do I use such technologies in Ubuntu Studio?
<Guest92321> Or what I have to do in order to not forget to use ones.
<Guest92321> :)
<Guest92321> Do you think Ubuntu Studio would use everything on this sound card?
<Guest92321> without missing anything?
<Guest92321> I found this sound enhancer in Linux, just now -> http://soundpimp.com/guidelines/computer-audio-enhancer-linux/
<Guest92321> It is for system wide (OS) too.
<Guest92321> Hi guys.
<sudosuminus> hi guys
<sudosuminus> i'm trying to add kde neon to my ubuntu-studio
<sudosuminus> first step would be this
<sudosuminus>  1
<sudosuminus>  2
<sudosuminus>  3
<sudosuminus>  4
<sudosuminus>  5
<sudosuminus>  6
<sudosuminus>  7
<sudosuminus>  8
<sudosuminus>  9
<sudosuminus> 10
<sudosuminus> 11
<sudosuminus> 	
<sudosuminus> root@ubuntu-studio:~# apt-add-repository ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<sudosuminus> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sudosuminus>   File "/usr/bin/apt-add-repository", line 95, in <module>
<sudosuminus>     sp = SoftwareProperties(options=options)
<sudosuminus>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 109, in __init__
<sudosuminus>     self.reload_sourceslist()
<sudosuminus>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 599, in reload_sourceslist
<sudosuminus>     self.distro.get_sources(self.sourceslist)
<sudosuminus>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/aptsources/distro.py", line 89, in get_sources
<sudosuminus>     (self.id, self.codename))
<sudosuminus> aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template for neon/wily
<sudosuminus> looks like apt-add-repository is corrupted, right?
#ubuntustudio 2016-04-10
<Guest4966> Hi, I have one question. Why wouldn't Ubuntu Studio come with pulse audio equalizer?
<Guest4966> I only have pulse audio volume control.
<bootp> Ahoy, just took the plunge.. I tried a few other distros on this older machine and they were too slow..
<bootp> So far I really like ubuntustudio
<bootp> I thought I would jump by and ask if there is anything I should be aware of running this OS. .  Any gotchas??
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-03
<fred1807> ubuntustudio
<fred1807> how do I specify my "ladcomp" alsa plugin, as MPD output, in mpd.conf?  device          "hw:0,0"
<Adro> Hello everybody, I'm having problems with my new Presonus 1818vsl audio interface,  there's poping and crackling sounds, if jack manages to start I get a lot of xruns... I've been looking around for solutions and I suspect it might be related to a usb3 issue, I think I managed to disable usb3 through my BIOS setup, but nothing seems to change... sorry guys but I'm desperate for help!!!
<Adro> running ubuntu studio 16.04lts
<OvenWerks> Adro: you may need to get a pcie USB card. The intel USB ports do have issues.
<Adro> hi
<Adro> I'll check that OvenWerks , I think there might be some extra ports in my motherboard
<OvenWerks> Adro: first try each USB port on your computer though, it may just be the usb port you are using shares irq with something else
<Adro> that I know it is an issue in my system
<OvenWerks> Adro: you may be interested in http://crimeandtheforcesofevil.com/blog/2016/07/24/usb-2-0-chipsets-digital-audio-workstations-and-linux/
<OvenWerks> and it's follow up article.
<Adro> OvenWerks: I did some research in that subject but it gets really confusing, I know I have both usb3 and usb2 hubs but can't understand how are they routed to the actual ports
<OvenWerks> http://crimeandtheforcesofevil.com/blog/2016/07/25/so-hey-usb-chipsets-totally-matter/
<Adro> OvenWerks: thank you so much
<OvenWerks> is the second one. It turns out to be the usb 1.1 part of the intel chipset that is the problem
<OvenWerks> USB 2.0 uses some of the usb1.1 stuff and the intel chipset expects the system cpu to do a lot more of the work which means many more interupts
<adro_> hello all, xhci-hcd seems to control all my usb buses even if they are 2.0, I'm  having issues with a usb audio interface Presonus 1818vsl, this does not work well with usb3, I have learn that installing a PCI card with ohci-hcd drivers would solve it but, is there a reason why I can't force xhci to manage only my usb3 ports??? help and thanks for any insight!!!
<adro_> sorry OvenWerks , thanks for the links, I gathered some info about this and it raised more questions! I just asked again this time why xhci seems to be controlling all my buses... I don't understand why lsusb lists 4 buses and all my devices are managed under one that's not even the 3.0 hub but the driver is xhci... sorry to bother you but I'm just confused, I consider getting a pci card but now I need to understand this issue
<OvenWerks> adro_: the USB 1.1 part of things is traffic control. If you have xhci on all of them, it is because of the USB chipset in use. (probably Intel)
<adro_> OvenWerks: yes, the chipset is 8 Series/C220 Series
<OvenWerks> adro_: have you edited your rtinit file yet?
<adro_> OvenWerks: but I don't get it why apparently having 3 controllers of which only one is xhci it has to manage all...
<adro_> OvenWerks: nope
<OvenWerks> adro_: the way I have dealt with that is first find out if the port you are using shares irqs with something else
<adro_> OvenWerks: you'll have to excuse me for I'm quite a newbi
<OvenWerks> Do you know which USB the 1818 is plugged into?
<adro_> OvenWerks: oh yes, I think all my buses are in just 2 slots
<adro_> OvenWerks: yes, that's the thing
<OvenWerks> ok. in a terminal type cat/proc/interrupts
<adro_> OvenWerks: yes I've got it
<OvenWerks> use shift uparoow to get back up to where the usb ports are listed.
<adro_> OvenWerks: 16 and 23 are for ehci and 26 seems to be xhci
<OvenWerks> adro_: you want to A) make sure you are using the one on 23 (16 is almost always shared) and B) make sure nothing else is using that USB port.
<OvenWerks> That is no mouse/kb etc.
<OvenWerks> (mouse generates a lot of interupts)
<adro_> OvenWerks: the issue is no matter where I plug what everything is under the same bus
<OvenWerks> You are begining to see why another USB card would be helpful :(
<OvenWerks> On my netbook (several years old now) there were two ports in use (USB2 and 3) I was able to get only my sound device on USB3 and then raise the priority on just that USB port.
<OvenWerks> I used USB2 for everything else (hard drive and mouse as happens)
<adro_> OvenWerks: that's where I get confused, since my motherboard has 4 usb3 ports and 8 usb2 ports i just don't get it
<OvenWerks> Ya, I think things have changed since USB3 came out.
<adro_> OvenWerks: where can I find the rtinit file?
<OvenWerks> /etc/default/rtirq it is rtirq I guess I had it wrong
<OvenWerks> it is a system file so sudo nano to edit.
<adro_> OvenWerks: yes, I see why a pci card would help, but then I gathered that there might be an issue with a my 64 bit system
<OvenWerks> why?
<adro_> OvenWerks: says... it requires an IOMMU or a computationally expensive bounce buffer to work with a 64-bit operating system
<adro_> OvenWerks: I don't have a clue what that means really
<OvenWerks> I got the idea pretty much any NEC USB pcie card would work.
<OvenWerks> I have heard that even the NEC based USB3 cards work well
<adro_> OvenWerks: but still, should I use that only for the audio interface?
<OvenWerks> Personally, I still use an old Delta66 PCI card so I don't know.
<adro_> OvenWerks: or means I can use usb3 devices on the same
<OvenWerks> yes, I would use it just for the audio box
<OvenWerks> I would use the ones on the MB for everything else
<adro_> OvenWerks: yes, I was searching for that sort of pci interface but they are difficult to find!
<OvenWerks> The Intel USB chips are fine for most uses
<adro_> OvenWerks: ok
<OvenWerks> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815283031&cm_re=pcie_usb_card_NEC-_-15-283-031-_-Product
<adro_> OvenWerks:  so the important ist it should have ohci drivers?
<OvenWerks> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7RD2WW9524&cm_re=pcie_usb_card_NEC-_-15-158-394-_-Product
<OvenWerks> NEC is known to have good drivers
<OvenWerks> The hardware determines the drivers
<OvenWerks> The Kernel will load the right drivers for the card
<adro_> OvenWerks: ok
<adro_> OvenWerks: "Backward compatible with USB 1.1 & 2.0" that's the thing right?
<OvenWerks> Ya, you need USB2.0 for the 1818
<adro_> so, you recon that one specifically would work on my machine???
<adro_> just any pcie with nec chipsets?
<OvenWerks> If the card has two plugs and shows up as two ports, then you could use the other port for other uses.
<OvenWerks> That is what I have heard. To be honest... unless I try it in my system, I don't know.
<adro_> hmm ok
<adro_> well, that article you sent me earlier gives hope!
<OvenWerks> I remember a message in the LAU mailing list, but not when... it gave some other NEC chips known to work as well as the one in that article.
<adro_> oh, I'll check for compatibility then
 * OvenWerks has to go for a while
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-04
<studio-user784> hi
<studio-user891> Hi there!. I'm using ubuntu studio 16.04. There is an error in libreoffice calc because it does not display de cell frame.
<studio-user891> You can see a screen print in this link
<studio-user891> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3ohuMIl7EvzaU1xMGZ5SHgtblk/view?usp=sharing
<studio-user891> the active cell black frame does not appear!
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-05
<studio-user297> hey
<studio-user297> how are you
<studio-user297> anyone here willing to help?
<vanbrunt> Hello all, I was hoping to get some assistance with installing Ubuntu Studio.
<vanbrunt> I am installing on a Lenovo W540.  Installation goes fine, but after I reboot, I only get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-06
<mosha> Well did not have time to try unity8 on studio if someone should care... Now it seems something not to invest my own time anyway since ubuntu has dropped it. Towards wayland maybe...
<Unit193> UbuntuStudio uses Xfce, so not for a bit yet.
<mosha> yeah I know
<mosha> If I was a sensible person I would just stick with $$$-SW on my freetime =)
<ginggs> Is too late to merge wine 2.0?  i see it is seeded on the ubuntustudio dvd - please ack or nack in LP: #1672412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672412 in wine-development (Ubuntu) "FFe: Merge wine 2.0-4 and wine-development 2.4-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1672412
<OvenWerks> Studio should not have wine
<krytarik> Indeed, it's not on the image.
 * OvenWerks has found that installing wine messes with the video drivers
<ginggs> is there a bug in seeded-in-ubuntu then?  it says fonts-wine, wine-stable and wine32 are all seeded in ubuntustudio: dvd
<OvenWerks> wine seems to depend on some video stuff that video blobs have their own version of.
<OvenWerks> ginggs: the question might be how old is that seed list?
<OvenWerks> krytarik: it may be in the 32bit version if we still include dssi-vst
<ginggs> OvenWerks: seeded-in-ubuntu fetches from qa.ubuntuwire.prg, so i assumed it was "live"
<ginggs> *.org
<ginggs> if you can drop the seed, then that works for me too :)
<krytarik> OvenWerks: Eww, indeed.
<OvenWerks> krytarik: krytarik if thgis is the case I would suggest dropping dssi-vst
<krytarik> Well, that's not the cause anyway, since the last version of it is in Xenial.
<OvenWerks> so we have already dropped it?
<krytarik> !info dssi-vst zesty
<ubottu> Package dssi-vst does not exist in zesty
<krytarik> That.
<OvenWerks> cool
<OvenWerks> maybe dssi-vst is no longer in the repo. It has certainly not been maintained for years
<OvenWerks> krytarik: is there anything else that pulls in wine?
<krytarik> audio-plugins:#  dssi-vst - removed due to i32-libs transition to multiarch libraries
<krytarik> And looking..
<krytarik> Also, I guess it'd be nice if we could move this to -devel. >_>
<OvenWerks> not a big deal :)
<krytarik> OvenWerks, ginggs: It's down the chain of: lmms → lmms-vst-server [i386] → wine32
<OvenWerks> So what does the 64 bit version do?
<krytarik> Nothing, since lmms-vst-server is only available for i386, as indicated.
<OvenWerks> Can lmms be installed in 32bit without lmms-vst-server?
<OvenWerks> (is it a hard dep?)
<ginggs> lmms recommends lmms-vst-server
<OvenWerks> I would consider that lmms-vst-server needs to be updated before it is included... actually I would suggest it should not be included in our seeds
<OvenWerks> including wine by default for very few use cases seems like a bad idea
<ginggs> i guess you want to downgrade the Recommends to a Suggests
<OvenWerks> ginggs: we could just blacklist the one package.
<ginggs> ok, but might be worth filing a bug in debian lmms package if lmms-vst-server is not a common use case (and getting a surprise wine)
<OvenWerks> in the long run of course all the packages that use wine will need to be upgraded to use the new version.
<OvenWerks> but yeah, we need to think about that.
<krytarik> For context: LP #1182604.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1182604 in lmms (Ubuntu) "AMD64 lmms package doesn't have Vestige VST support while the i386 does" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182604
<OvenWerks> krytarik: there is now 64bit windows and vsts... there are vst2 and vst3... there are vsts for osx and vsts for linux neither of which use win...
<OvenWerks> krytarik: I expect that wine will have 64bit...
<krytarik> OvenWerks: Are you going to try blacklisting lmms-vst-server then?
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-07
<jjbabydarling> hi
<jjbabydarling> anyone picking this up?
<jjbabydarling> or do i have to specifically address people?
<mnlight> HELLOOO!!
<Adro> Hi all, I managed to fix distorted sound with the Presonus 1818vsl USB, thanks to OvenWerks for helping out!!!
<Adro> I had to install a new USB3.0 PCI-E card to connect the interface there... that seems to be sorted but I still get lot of xruns :(
<Adro> after running realtimeconfigquickscan I suspect it might be something to do with interrupts, the rtitrq file, some BIOS setting or something like that but I don't really understand how this works... asking If anybody could help and send me in the right direction....
<Adro> thanks in advance!
<Adro> I've been tampering on the rtirq file without really knowing much how it works, and also tweaked something with pulseaudio in the past, dunno if that might be related...
<studio-user044> first time on here
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-08
<studio-user167> scusate sono un novizio ubuntu, mi chiedevo se ubuntu studio è una versione non beta e quindi seguita e aggiornata
<studio-user889> Hello
<studio-user889> Is studio still being developed ?
<OvenWerks> yes... if develop is the word.
<OvenWerks> Currated might be a better term.
<Gharuda> hello
<Gharuda> I'm kind of a noob and i whould like some support
<Gharuda> I have just installed
<Gharuda> and when i plugged in my sound card it is constantly emitting popping noises
<Gharuda> also it is not configured as the defauld audio device and i cant see where to change it
<OvenWerks> Gharuda: I can try. Which ISO do you have installed
<OvenWerks> What kind of audio device do you have/wish to use.
<OvenWerks> Which program(s) are you trying to use it with?
<OvenWerks> Gharuda: Is this desktop audio or something else?
<Gharuda> Ok so i managed to select the external audio card
<Gharuda> wich is an audio dj 8
<Gharuda> but what is happening now is that it keeps dissapearing
<Gharuda> evry few seconds
<Gharuda> for now i'm just trying to get my normal youtube sound working
<Gharuda> (lights stay on even during apearant disconnectians
<Gharuda> (on the audio card
<Gharuda> THe popping sounds coinside with the audio devise dissapearing as selectable from audio stream on
<Gharuda> I'm rebooting brb
<Gharuda> I can't see the shat history ...
<krytarik> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<OvenWerks> Gharuda: Can I assume this external audio device is a USB Audio interface?
<OvenWerks> What sample rate are you trying to use? (default is 44100 :P )
<OvenWerks> Some audio interfaces are 48000 only.
<OvenWerks> Gharuda: have you plugged the USB IF into a USB socket by chance? There are some INTEL based MB where the USB3 implementation interferes with audio.
<OvenWerks> (just shooting in the dark here)
<Gharuda> Hello sry i was afk for a while
<Gharuda> i dont have USB 3.0
<Gharuda> i'm on default sample rate
<Gharuda> Ok i got's the soundcard working
<Gharuda> BUt now how do i get midi working :D
#ubuntustudio 2017-04-09
<studio-user773> hey all, is there a tutorial for the cool US tools?
<studio-user723> Nunca consegui dirigir sonido a los speakers, Scarlet 6i6 está certificada para Linux t Ubuntu. Complete audio 6 también pero nada
<studio-user723> He probado de mil . Mo gustaría dejar Windows de lado. Peroódicamente lo intento exaustivamente con nuevas configuraciones y trucos aprendidos en la red. NADA. DESISTO
<studio-user723> ADIOS?.....adios
<studio-user723> You can hear me here;  https://soundcloud.com/drodemotta
<studio-user723> Returning to windows. Damm
<studio-user319> {
<Gharuda> Hello peeps  am unable to setup jack
<Gharuda> i'm wondering if maybe i am retarded
<Gharuda> anny help whould be appreciated
<Gharuda> i am altho reluctand to share my screen with strangers on the webs
<Gharuda> also the utility to map the buttons on my wacom tablet is not working
<Gharuda> sinewav
<Gharuda> can u helps me get jack workingz
<sinewav> hello
<Gharuda> i dont undertand why it was to be so complicated
<sinewav> I don't know much about Jack. What kind of problem are you having?
<Gharuda> If i whould know what the problem is i whould't be here /D
<Gharuda> I cant get anny sound out of it
<Gharuda> my interface shows up twice
<sinewav> Are you launching it from the command line or Qjackctl?
<Gharuda> There is no audio output
<Gharuda> I'm using Qjack
<sinewav> you are using an external or internal interface?
<Gharuda> External
<sinewav> which model?
<Gharuda> its an audio dj 8 from NI
<sinewav> AH
<sinewav> hold on.
<Gharuda> i can get my firefox strem to output thru my interface in sound settings
<Gharuda> so i know its not a driver issue
<Gharuda> but i dont think that uses jack
<sinewav> First, it that device should show up twice. There should be two separate audio channels. Is one marked 1/2 and the other marked 3/4?
<sinewav> The Native Instruments gear should have class-compliant audio interfaces, which means you should have basic functionality, but special features might not be available and are sometimes dependent on the OS and native software.
<Gharuda> One is listed as hW 2
<sinewav> no sound comes from either of them?
<Gharuda> and t he other one as hw 2,0
<Gharuda> well i don't exactly now how to test that :D
<Gharuda> as i'm also not sure if midi is working
<sinewav> so, what happens when you start Jack from Qjackctl?
<sinewav> Do you get an error?
<sinewav> brb, laundry...
<Gharuda> hello i'm back
<Gharuda> system froze
<Gharuda> Shoudn't i just have the option to routz AUdio DS 8 channel 4 to chanel D ?
<sinewav> Sometimes Jack gets the numbers backwards.
<sinewav> That's how it is on my system. My 1/2 is actually my C/D
<sinewav> What are you trying to play through Jack? system sounds?
<Gharuda> In audio the ony writable clients are Pulse audio jack sourse and system
<Gharuda> audio dj 8 is not even mentioned
<Gharuda> right now i have qsynth running
<sinewav> Which version of Qjackctl?
<Gharuda> but i wanted to set up an effect on channel 3
<Gharuda> THe defaut one
<Gharuda> that ships with studio
<sinewav> Sorry, I actually don't have Ubuntu Studio 16.04 installed right now. I'm using MATE until certain XFCE bugs get fixed.
<Gharuda> buggs like ?
<sinewav> In the setup area, have you chosen an interface?
<Gharuda> yes
<sinewav> which one?
<Gharuda> I picked Hw:Audio8DJ2
<sinewav> OK good. But the device doesn't show up in the "connections" list under audio?
<Gharuda> nope
<sinewav> I see.
<Gharuda> so nothing can be done then i gues ?
<sinewav> And you don't get any messages when you start Qjackctl? There is a message window that should give you information
<Gharuda> nope
<Gharuda> only the JAck audio connection kit(default) start's
<sinewav> well that is very strange!
<sinewav> Ok, I haven't experienced a problem like this, but there are people better equipped to help. Are you familiar with linuxmusicians.com?
<Gharuda> Nope
<Gharuda> i'll go ask over there then
<sinewav> It is a very active community. Pretty much the place to go for help with Linux Audio (because Linux Audio is a FUCKING NIGHTMARE)
<Gharuda> whould you have anny idea how to get gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/Wacom+Control+Panel?content=104309 working :D
<sinewav> Yes, do that. Explain that you can choose the interface in Qjackctl but it does not show up in the connections window.
<sinewav> OH GOD don't get me started on the WACOM problems....
<sinewav> The Wacom control panels only seems to work well under the Gnome Desktop Environment, not XFCE.
<Gharuda> Fuck my life
<Gharuda> this seemed so ideal :'(
<sinewav> Although, the XFCE Wacom support is fairly good compared to other Linux distributions.
<sinewav> Yeah, Linux is fucking terrible for art and media. It sucks, I'm sorry.
<Gharuda> i dont wanne type shit to configure
<Gharuda> yeah but it runs houdini better then windows :D
<Gharuda> and audio drivers are better
<Gharuda> plug and play whould be nice tho
<Gharuda> :D
<sinewav> I actually use Windows audio software in Linux under WINE
<Gharuda> i'd like to learn to program and help with that
<Gharuda> why not use bitwig ?
<sinewav> Bitwig seems great, I just haven't bought it yet. Too accustomed to my old software.
<Gharuda> I'm crying that ableton doesn't make a linux port :'(
<Gharuda> bitwig only has 1 year of free updates
<sinewav> Bitwig is made from people who worked for Ableton and wanted to go in a different direction.
<sinewav> From what I can tell it's superior.
<sinewav> But Ableton is old and entrenched in culture.
<Gharuda> From what i can tell bitwig just lookes better at first sight but isn't as deep and the ui is one big cluttery mess
<sinewav> Weird! When I tried the Bitwig demo I found it intuitive. That's just how software is. It's the advice I give to everyone looking to get into music production. I say "download every demo you can and pick the one that make the most sense since that all to basically the same thing."
<sinewav> *they all
<Gharuda> (yeah demo .... not friendly naborhood pirated software)
<Gharuda> until you go for a full release ofc
<Gharuda> you cant learn a workflow on the demo
<sinewav> Also, if you are interested in a clear-headed but kind of depressing read, Louigi Verona wrote an article recently about the state of Linux Audio:
<sinewav> http://www.louigiverona.com/?page=projects&s=writings&t=linux&a=linux_linuxaudio
<Gharuda> Well im mainly here for houdini
<Gharuda> audio is secondairy
<Gharuda> i just wanne have bitwig running when i wanne fool around
<sinewav> OK good. Linux is a tough platform for creative types unless you are using Blender.
<Gharuda> well i also want just want to generally learn linux
<Gharuda> as i want to go into ops for linux
<Gharuda> but i know nothing for now
<sinewav> It's a good thing to know. I jumped into Linux back in 2010 without any knowledge of IT and Programming, but now that's my job, and I got it because I know enough about how to configure Linux servers. So that's cool. Good luck to you!
<Gharuda> thx
<Gharuda> how'd you learn ?
<Gharuda> Btw xsetwacom set is not recognising either HDMi-1-1 or Head 1 It returns Unknown parameter name ...
<sinewav> I learned Linux by coming up with increasingly complicated projects to work on. Eventually I took a certificate class at the local college that went over Linux servers and that helped out a lot.
<sinewav> Here is a good website for basics: https://linuxjourney.com/
<Gharuda> THx
<Gharuda> Does gnome eat more reqaurces then lxde
<Gharuda> i realy need to map my tablet to one screen and xsetwacom aint working for shit
<sinewav> Really, there isn't much difference between the popular DEs like MATE, XFCE, GNOME, and Cinnamon. LXDE is very light and KDE is heavier on average, but not by much.
<sinewav> lxde
<sinewav> *
<Gharuda> yeah i'm not going to switch to something that uses X4 ram
<Gharuda> But why wont this shit recognise HDMI-1-1 as an output
<sinewav> The biggest problem in Linux isn't how much RAM a DE uses, but how well it performs with shitty video chipsets.
<sinewav> Some compositors are worse than others
<Gharuda> are you referring to gpu ?
<sinewav> Yeah, GPU. You might want to check the "Additional Drivers" utility and see of there are drivers that will help you with the HDMI problem.
<Gharuda> I already switched to the nvidea drivers
<Gharuda> i have a reletivly recent gpu
<Gharuda> 860M if i'm not wrong
<sinewav> Ah. Well, I'm not sure what else to do about it other than combing through https://ubuntuforums.org/
<sinewav> Also, the Linux Mint forums are usually better than the Ubuntu ones.
<sinewav> Curiously, Mint has been slightly more popular than Ubuntu for several years.
<Gharuda> Mint is the worst peace of shit looking distro in tha universe :D
<sinewav> ha
<Gharuda> Its more poplular becouse people use it for their grandparents
<Gharuda> so it gets used on family members who will alwatys be nubs
<sinewav> yeah I haven't used it in years. Although thanks to Mint I'm no using Ubuntu with the MATE Desktop.
<Gharuda> So for each person that knows linux that one is prob used +1
<sinewav> now using*
<Gharuda> But its so fuuugly ?
<sinewav> MATE?
<sinewav> Yeah it's ugly.
<sinewav> But I don't need much in a DE. I just need things out of my way.
<sinewav> I'll most likely switch back to Ubuntu Studio when 18.04 is realeased.
<sinewav> I've been avoiding Thunar because there are some serious bugs that need fixing. (They aren't quite fixed yet).
<Unit193> Tried out the latest release?  .11 fixed some major crashing issues.
<Gharuda> Oj unit
<Gharuda> cans you help me
<Gharuda> i cant set my wacom tablet to use only my right screen
<Gharuda> system returns unknown parameter value when i assign it to HEAD-1
<sinewav> No I haven't, but I'll definitely check out .11 when I see it in a distro.
<Gharuda> (server display config in nvidea server display is empty
<studio-user782> Hi everyone - Pete here from NZ. First time using IRC, so I hope I get the netiquette right! Does anyone here know about bootloader problems, because my computer froze partway through a software update and messed up GRUB so now it just gives me a > prompt and I'm having to boot from a Live USB of the latest release?
<Unit193> Sounds like a case of live cd, chroot in, grub-install and update grub.
<studio-user782> Thanks, Unit193. Will it make any difference that I'm on Xenial and that the Software Updater gave me what it called a "partial upgrade" to get over previous problems it had during an update?
<Unit193> I don't use "Software Updater", presumably you're still on Xenial though, so in that case while I was chrooted in I'd complete the updates too.
<studio-user782> Sounds like a good plan. I'm more of a skilled user than a sysadmin, so my knowledge is a bit sketchy: I've never chrooted before. I've got two volumes mounted from my damaged system: one small one that looks like it should be /boot, and one big one that looks like it should be root (/). What do you think I should do to chroot in, and what result should I expect? (Thanks so much for your help, by the way!)
<Unit193> You'll have to mount / in, say, /target/ then /boot in /target/boot, and since I'm lazy and don't want to do all the setup, I use a script for the bindmounting and chrooting in.
<studio-user782> I don't suppose you could share your script, could you?
<Unit193> It's (patched) from the unpackaged arch-install-scripts package.  Basically bindmounts dev, proc, sys, etc, devpts in.
<krytarik> studio-user782: I'll just generally link this now..: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<Unit193> https://sigma.unit193.net/~unit193/arch-chroot
<Unit193> Oooh, right.  Instructions!  Nice choice. :D
<krytarik> :P
<Unit193> Forget I linked that one. :P
<studio-user782> You two are awesome!
 * Unit193 gives krytarik more points for actually linking normal instructions.
<krytarik> \o/
<studio-user782> That's great - I'm going to give that a go. :)
<Unit193> (Though that method isn't as fun. >_> )
<studio-user590> Hello
<studio-user782> Hey, Unit193, I scrolled down until I found instructions that looked like they matched your method and I've repaired GRUB. It complained about a missing EFI directory, but I found it (/dev/sda1), mounted it under my chrooted /boot/efi and did the grub-install again with no errors reported.
<studio-user782> Thanks again!
<Unit193> AH!  UEFI!  And glad you got it, and reported back.
<Unit193> "Welcome.
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-02
<studio-user216> help
<studio-user216> can i install illustrator cc on ubuntustudio????
<studio-user216> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-04
<imdanix007> any body using flowblade video editor in ubuntu studio?
<guest00a9> hello
<guest00a9> why is the default kernel 4.15.0.xxx in 18.04 "chopping" my gui?
<guest00a9> i have no problem with 4.16.0-041600-lowlatency
<guest00a9> hmm, bots only today?
<guest00a9> ok, bye ...
<wachin> Hi long time ago
<wachin> I wnat to create a symlink to a folder that is hidden but I cant
<wachin> I search in Google to know how to create a symlink to a folder or file that is hidden with (.) but there is no
<wachin> some of you know how to do that
<eagles0513876> hey all
<wachin> well there is no important, I do manually with dolpin4 best
<wachin> See you later
<eagles0513876> hey sakrecoer are you around?
<beak_> Hi, how do I change the sampling rate on my laptop to 48000?
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-05
<studio-user183> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-06
<goatia> Hi all, im new at Ubuntustudio and have encountered some problems. I s there maybe someone who could help
<OvenWerks> nobody knows if they can help you till you ask the real question as to what you have trouble with.
<goatia> Thanks, needed to know if there was someone online first :) My problem is that I am unable to get JACK to work, Its not connecting to a server of some sort... appologies I am new at Linux and still need a lot to learn
<OvenWerks> are you sure jack is not already running? try killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> Are you using qjackctl to start jack?
<goatia> yes I am
<OvenWerks> Have you done any settings in qjackctl? what are they?
<goatia> This is a fresh install, no settings have been done as yet. I have installed Ubuntu Studio and planning to use it solely for my music. I have a external Steinburg USB UR22 sound card for my audio and guitar input. Im clueless, dont know where to start to get the system up and running
<OvenWerks> Ok, so the default qjackctl setting would be to use your internal audio card
<OvenWerks> you want to change that to your USB unit
<OvenWerks> in the middle of the settings screen you should see a dropdown called Interface
<OvenWerks> if you click on that, you should see your ur22 listed.
<OvenWerks> (if it's plugged in :)
<goatia> Ok im aleady stuck and havnt even started yet,I cannot find the settings, is it under system settings?
<OvenWerks> goatia: I will be away for a bit. I have to pick up my son from collage
<OvenWerks> settings onthe qjackctl screen.
<goatia> ok thanks man, will you be back later?
<OvenWerks> goatia: back...
<goatia> you like a flash, thought you would be  about an hour
<goatia> who can help me getting guitarix to work?
<studio-user561> hi
<studio-user561> for guitarix, Im not guitar player but imo you must launch jack before. works fine on ubuntu studio 18.04 beta2
<studio-user561> actually beta testing beta2
<goatia> i have got Jack working but dont know how to get my input signal to the console. I can hear my guitar but not the effects
<studio-user561> maybe on guitarix port connections ?
<studio-user561> engine jack ports (port connections) ?
<goatia> let me try there, im new at this, dont even understand the term :(
<studio-user561> im no guitar player myself but i see in and out ports ;)
<studio-user561> you should try engine /jack ports/in/out
<goatia> I think I might have solved the problem, I fixed the problem with Jack, but I guess I need to restart for effects to take place
<goatia> let me reboot, maybe it works
<studio-user561> hehe
<studio-user561> So actually beta testing US 18.04 beta2. Works fine but some bugs
<studio-user561> clementine crashes (made several bug reports 2h ago)
<studio-user561> Harrison Mixbus 4 doesn't work with 18.04 (crashes)
<studio-user561> missing libcurl3 for waveform and lightworks
#ubuntustudio 2018-04-07
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  znezgqt: eylul ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  gxuffvx: sakrecoer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  ftoslmdg: nopf_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  hgqfwkjq: ctmartin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  rcvncpm: krytarik ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  tjtaptn: eylul ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  bhuqy: el ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<AlexPietzhx> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY APRIL FLOODS DAY BROUGHT TO YOU BY iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl  apjdww: ErichEickmeyer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<captain-tux_> Thanks.. :P
<krytarik> Welcome.. >_>
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-01
<sufy> hi i have tried upgrading to 19.04 ubuntu studio and upon installing kxstudio repos my sound program doesn't install any more, what can i use to control the sound now?
<sufy> my program that lets me choose which device to use etc
<sufy> sound works but i can connect through carla
<cfhowlett> sufy, 19.04 hasn't even been released.  you are basically beta testing.  and since it's not released, it's not supported here.
<sufy> yes  i am a developer so just trying to understand the system
<sufy> what is the name of the program that controls devices in US
<cfhowlett> ah.  a Dev?!  respect
<sufy> i dont develop ubuntu
<cfhowlett> respect with a small "r" then.
<sufy> looks like i don't need that software to be honest
<cfhowlett> I would guess your repos might be misconfigured
<sufy> i can just use other things to control it alsa_out program
<sufy> do you use ubuntu studio for art of any type
<sufy> just curious
<cfhowlett> wait, what?  you said you had an install problem?
<cfhowlett> US is my daily driver for audio/video at times
<sufy> my issue was when i install kxstudio which is a separate repo with good software it broke a ubuntu studio 19.04 feature
<sufy> but i worked around it
<sufy> that program for quickly changing devices was good though
<sufy> might have to find out what it was called
<sufy> when you click sound icon up top right and click sound settings
<sufy> not sure what name of that binary was
<sufy> i think it is xfce causing issue
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: FYI, Cadence breaks Ubuntu Studio Controls, which has the same functionality. Cadence is very intrusive with PulseAudio. We highly discourage adding the KXStudio repos for this reason, and I'm working on making it so that there is no reason to do so.
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: Also, feel free to use this in the future:
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudiocontrols
<Eickmeyer> er...
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<cfhowlett> Eickmeyer, noted but sufy was the one in need not I.
<cfhowlett> good luck with the fix, though!
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: I was just letting you know. :)
<Eickmeyer> cfhowlett: It's for that reason, that if someone adds the kxstudio repos, our policy is that it's no longer supported.
<Eickmeyer> So, there's really nothing to fix.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> @suffy I think there is a UbuntuStudio dev channel you might want to join as well
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [@suffy I think there is a UbuntuStudio dev channel you might want to join as wel …], He left IRC shortly after his last message.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [@suffy I think there is a UbuntuStudio dev channel you might want to join as wel …], Also, the dev channel is not for support.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> well it sounded like he might want to do some dev stuff for Studio, so that is why I said that
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I understand. He's a dev for something else that was asking for help with something. I can understand the confusion, though.
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-02
<studio-user903> hola
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-03
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: so, no more RT kernels on UbuntuStudio?
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Ubuntu hasn't had RT kernels since 10.04.
<Eickmeyer> Definitely not since 12.04.
<Eickmeyer> er, before 12.04.
<Eickmeyer> The so-called RT kernel has no advantage over the lowlatency kernel except in dedicated, embedded systems.
<hggdh> ack, will adjust the factoid
<OvenWerks> lowlatency has almost all of the original RT patches included. A RT process can not lock up the machine though
<Eickmeyer> Better for security that way.
<hggdh> both factoids updated
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: Thanks!
<Fidel> hola
<Fidel> alguien que hable español
<Guest36235> ok
<Guest36235> alguien que hable español por favor
<Guest36235> @el me ayudas
<studiobot> <designbybeck> sooo did I understand that right? No RealTime kernel for UbuntuStudio? I thought for Audio stuff you had to have it for low/no latency?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @designbybeck [sooo did I understand that right? No RealTime kernel for UbuntuStudio? I thought …], You didn't understand that right. The Ubuntu Studio you have right now has the lowlatency kernel.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Read OvenWerks's explanation above.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> ah ok!
<studiobot> <designbybeck> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-04
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> So you managed to create an installer to add ubunustudio to other flavours? Like, maybe I'm just thinking in after-constructions, but I feel like that's been on the roadmap for so long. I'm really glad to see things are now getting pushed forward. :)
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer [So you managed to create an installer to add ubunustudio to other flavours? Like …], Yeah, but we didn't really "create" it so much as adapt ubuntustudio-installer to do the job. :)
<sakrecoer> well, a very cool feature non the less
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: our main roadblock for many tings has been uploaders. Most of installer has been waiting for years to release.
<sakrecoer> i can't wait to see what happens now :)
<sakrecoer> i mean, it has been a huge block
<studio-user932> hi, can you help me with some hardware advices?
<OvenWerks> maybe
<OvenWerks> what kind of hardware advice would you like?
<OvenWerks> USB Mic bad.
<studio-user932> I need to know for a brand new PC if I should buy a CudaCores or a DirectCompute graphic card acceleration. CudaCores is Nvidia and DirectCompute is ATI video graphics. So what is the best for Blender, Gimp and Inkscape?
<studio-user932> Thank you
<studio-user932> Don't know much about hardware, so I need some advice
<Eickmeyer> studio-user932: A good place to ask would be ##hardware. You can get there by typing "/join ##hardware".
<studio-user932> thanks
<valentin> hello, can you help me? I need some advice for hardware. I want to buy a new PC and install Ubuntu Studio.
<valentin> thank you
<studio-user932> sorry, is the same
<OvenWerks> Opps I missed them.
 * OvenWerks went out for breakfast with his Yf
<Eickmeyer> They were curious about graphics, mostly.
<OvenWerks> both blender and gimp (or maybe just blender) can do rendering direct in certain GPUs
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-05
<studio-user731> hello!  \  hola!
<studiobot> birretta2045 was added by: birretta2045
<studio-user731> ?
<Eickmeyer> !es studio-user731
<Eickmeyer> !es | studio-user731
<ubottu> studio-user731: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user731> hiiiii
<Eickmeyer> studio-user731: This is an official support channel. How can we help?
<studiobot> MiauKaliCulkin was added by: MiauKaliCulkin
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-06
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, hey Erich?
<carbonzero> you around?
<Eickmeyer> Something like that.
<Eickmeyer> What's up?
<carbonzero> you need to take a look at the offtopic channel, dude. the studio bot's acting weird
<carbonzero> I don't know what's going on but it's freaking me out.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: No, that's just Mike. He's a new guy.
<Eickmeyer> He's in the Telegram channel.
<Eickmeyer> studiobot is the Telegram bridge.
<carbonzero> oh. sheesh. Man, I thought for a moment the channel was hacked and I was like, there's no way. Erich's got to have that hardened as could be. The English was a bit off and I was worried something was going on.
<carbonzero> Jeez. I haven't been that worried in a verrrrrry long time. lol
<Eickmeyer> He's also in this channel.
<carbonzero> Ok. Sorry. Welcome new guy! I was just worried. Sorry.
<carbonzero> Carry on. I think I'll go pick up a new heart now since I think mine ran out of my chest. lol
<Eickmeyer> hehehe
<MiauKaliCulkin> Hi @eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> Hi MiauKaliCulkin! Feel free to join #ubuntustudio-devel for this question since this channel is for support.
<Eickmeyer> "/join #ubuntustudio-devel"
<MiauKaliCulkin> Sure
<MiauKaliCulkin> Could I ask you about whichever "important app or packet" should I install to get fully working my desk? For example....I installed nvidia drivers BUT WEBCAM DOESN'T APPEAR AS INSTALLED, is there any soft/driver or a way to detect missing drivers?
<MiauKaliCulkin> Or ...
<MiauKaliCulkin>  For example
<MiauKaliCulkin> I installed Synaptic because its better than Software, and Snap Store
<MiauKaliCulkin> Is there more software should I try or should I have to have installed?
<MiauKaliCulkin> I'd like to know about scientific applications, like Stelarium, Celestia, Elements, and so on
<MiauKaliCulkin> I hear all your recommendations
<Eickmeyer> MiauKaliCulkin: You might have to ask the webcam questions in #ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> The webcam should just work. I haven't run across a webcam that didn't work in Linux.
<MiauKaliCulkin> And.
<MiauKaliCulkin> What about your software packages recommendations?
<Eickmeyer> That's a very subjective question. If you don't have Carla installed, go with that. Otherwise, what comes with Ubuntu Studio is good!
<MiauKaliCulkin> What comes with Ubuntu studio is near of perfection
<Eickmeyer> :)
<MiauKaliCulkin> But Educational apps is near of missing
<MiauKaliCulkin> I understand Ubuntu studio is not and scientific or educational distribution
<Eickmeyer> There used to be an educational flavor of Ubuntu called Edubuntu, but it's no longer developed.
<Eickmeyer> There are plenty of educational apps you can find in Synaptic.
<MiauKaliCulkin> But I don't know about them, or their names
<MiauKaliCulkin> But OK, I'll find
<MiauKaliCulkin> Huh! Webcam is working perfectly with Cheese! Hahaha
<Eickmeyer> There should be an educational category, either in Synaptic or the Software Center.
<MiauKaliCulkin> Software center seems like empty of apps instead Synaptic, but Synaptic doesn't show icons or screenshots. I will find
<MiauKaliCulkin> Carbonzero left us :-(
<studiobot> MiauKaliCulkin was removed by: MiauKaliCulkin
<MiauKaliCulkin> ?
<MiauKaliCulkin> Ah, I left the channel
<studio-user900> away
<MiauKaliCulkin> I'm so glad and surprised
<MiauKaliCulkin> Because Linux has tools for everything
<MiauKaliCulkin> Air engineering apps to calculate airfoils, wings and planes on windows? 1
<MiauKaliCulkin> And...on Linux? At least 4
<studiobot> @ was removed by: @
<DaveLib> hello   i just installed a new download of ubuntustudio as a dual boot with windows 10    when i reboot it takes me staight to windows with no option to boot to ubuntustudio
<DaveLib> beforee this install booting into windows i could hit escape to manually enter efi    since the install i can't access efi
#ubuntustudio 2019-04-07
<carbonzero> hey guys. I wanted to ask you a question. Do you know anything about the zsync version of an ISO?
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-30
<kdenliver> Hey! This may be question asked in a kdenlive forum or something, but do I have to install some ffmpeg on Ubuntu to make the proxy clips?
<kdenliver> Never mind, I think it's already installed. Thanks, I just got the path.
<cupantae> Hey :)  I'm trying out Ubuntu Studio for the first time and it looks really slick, but.....
<cupantae> Jack does not work. Which is unfortunate because avoiding understanding Jack was the main reason I installed
<cupantae> Didn't check it from the live system. Any ideas?
<OvenWerks> Jack should just work
<OvenWerks> how does jack fail for you? cupantae
<OvenWerks> cupantae: how are you running jack?
<cupantae> Will I show you some Qjackctl output?
<OvenWerks> Why are you using qjackctl instead of ubuntustudi0o-controls?
<OvenWerks> but sure
<cupantae> I've also tried Start/Restart Jack in Ubuntu Studio Controls but that does nothing and gives no output
<cupantae> that I can see
<cupantae> I can try running that from a terminal?
<OvenWerks> sure
<StevenJayCohen> An output log would be a welcome addition to Studio Controls
<OvenWerks> there is one
<StevenJayCohen> ?
<StevenJayCohen> checking...
<cupantae> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory...is the first thing that comes out. It spams the same few lines over and over while USC is running
<OvenWerks> generally ~/.log/autojack,log
<cupantae> JackShmReadWritePtr::~JackShmReadWritePtr - Init not done for -1, skipping unlock
<cupantae> is also possibly significant
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks, ahh, with newbies in mind I was hoping for a button in Studio Controls to open the log
<cupantae> OvenWerks: I don't have that file but I have .log/jack/jackdbus.log
<OvenWerks> StevenJayCohen: with the new (20.04) version there is also a debug level
<StevenJayCohen> OvenWerks, nice!
<cupantae> ERROR: failed to stat "/home/ubustudio/.config/jack/conf.xml", error is 2 (No such file or directory)
<cupantae> is the first error there
<OvenWerks> cupantae: perhaps a screen shot of the audio tab of -controls might help
<cupantae> ok
<OvenWerks> That error should not be a problem.
<cupantae> OK
<cupantae> https://imgur.com/qNCE80R.png
<cupantae> That "host on imgur" option in the PrntScr window is a very nice feature.
<cupantae> (I guess that's an Xfce feature)
<cupantae> Here's another bit from the .log/jack/jackdbus.log
<cupantae> ERROR: ALSA: Cannot open PCM device alsa_pcm for playback. Falling back to capture-only mode
<cupantae> So it could be a sound card / alsa issue?
<OvenWerks> give me a sec, on the phone
<cupantae> Yeah, no rush at all lol
<OvenWerks> cupantae: it sounds like your default device is HDMI from your video?
<OvenWerks> cupantae: in a terminal type this all as one line: cd /tmp && wget https://community.ardour.org/files/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> then give us the url that should result
<OvenWerks> (BTW there is a newer version of -controls)
<Eickmeyer> Newer version of -controls is in Backports for Eoan and Bionic.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<cupantae> OvenWerks: will try and report back hopefully soon
<cupantae> Eickmeyer: I'll take a look at that too
<Eickmeyer> cupantae: Also, just to note: your screenshot showed you hadn't set an audio device. "default" doesn't always work, it's best to just specify when stuff isn't working.
<cupantae> Eickmeyer: OK let's start with that
<cupantae> Yeah I think this might be the issue. There are 4 HDMI devices showing and another.. I am not using HDMI
<cupantae> Oh! Pavucontrol shows no devices at all
<OvenWerks> That is correct
<cupantae> OK
<cupantae> It seems like it's running now :)
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol should just show jacksink/source
<cupantae> I just selected the non-
<cupantae> whoops
<cupantae> pavucontrol shows just dummy output
<cupantae> Oh no, now that jack is working, you're right
<Eickmeyer> That means pulseaudio isn't running/there are no jack bridges.
<cupantae> I see
<OvenWerks> I think it was just jack was not there yet
<cupantae> I just selected the non-HDMI card before hitting Start/Restart in USC.
<OvenWerks> cupantae: right
<cupantae> It's called "PCH,0,0 playback and capture (ALC255 Analog)"
<OvenWerks> PCH maybe
<cupantae> Well done :) I suppose that's my laptop speakers?
<OvenWerks> PCH is generally what on board audio is called
<cupantae> Cool beans
<cupantae> This is great anyway! Thank you both OvenWerks and Eickmeyer. No need to edit config files or anything =D
<Eickmeyer> Yep. It just works. (tm)
<OvenWerks> It used to be almost always what showed as default, but many newer systems put hdmi first
<cupantae> It's certainly working. Now I just have to teach myself how to use these programs XD
<OvenWerks> cupantae: the main thing to remember with jack is that not all programs auto connect to the audio device. Use patchage or Carla to check or make new connections
<Turdlar> regarding carla and patchage - i keep seeing them recommended for hooking things up with eachother. what are the differences from them to qjackctl and aconnectgui?
<Turdlar> im asking because qjackctl has gotten me through most everything i wanted to achieve
<OvenWerks> Turdlar: those are both fine too.
<Turdlar> and the interface is way less scary in comparison to carla and patchage
<OvenWerks> We try to avoid recommending qjackctl because using it to start jack gives problems for people using USB mics
<OvenWerks> that is two devices at the same time
<Turdlar> haha, ouch! that explains the first 10 hours of troubleshooting i did in ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> With qjackctl there are some many paramters the chance of making it so nothing works is easy
<Turdlar> i got around it by disabling all other sound inpit or output sources on a bios level
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> And think of Carla's patchbay as exaclty that: connecting wires between devices. It's that simple.
<Turdlar> but why is qjackctl included then? if it creates known issues  with common hardware, then i figure it would be easier to leave it out?
<Eickmeyer> Turdlar: Because it's part of the Jack package and we can't exclude it.
<Turdlar> ah. ok
<OvenWerks> And some people just don't want to change :)
<Eickmeyer> ^
<Turdlar> it seems like Patchage is showing more options for me to connect, compared to Carla
<Turdlar> looking forward to play around with it
<Eickmeyer> If that works for you, then go for it.
<Eickmeyer> New carla version will be dropping soon for 20.04, but for reasons can't be backported.
#ubuntustudio 2020-03-31
<RonaldsMazitis> I am trying to use MIDI device with LMMS, but I can't change from alsa sequencer to any other MIDI support in LMMS
<akem> RonaldsMazitis, Can't seem to use MIDI either with LMMS. Though it works fine with Renoise using Alsa or Jack. And also with my own program or with Wine(Alsa only).
<RonaldsMazitis> I used to use it
<RonaldsMazitis> before I reinstalled PC
<akem> RonaldsMazitis, You can try to launch lmms from the terminal, and look at the lines it prints. Then try to change midi config from settings maybe.
<Eickmeyer> Which version of Ubuntu? You might have to wait until 20.04 releases (or test 20.04 now) to get a newer version with bug fixes.
<Eickmeyer> Newer version of lmms.
<RonaldsMazitis> it worked on 16.04 as well as 18.04
<Eickmeyer> There's a newer version landed in 20.04.
<Eickmeyer> The version in 19.10 might be buggy.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't use lmms
<RonaldsMazitis> I am on 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> I told You it already worked before reinstall
<Eickmeyer> Are you using Ubuntu Studio?
<RonaldsMazitis> #ubuntu sent me here
<Eickmeyer> The question still stands. I need to know your installation media.
<RonaldsMazitis> that means I'm on standard Ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> Where you were sent from means nothing. If you're going to be like this, I'm going to go silent.
<RonaldsMazitis> I told You I'm on ubuntu 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> studio just means extra audio tools installed
<Eickmeyer> That's false. We do a lot for the configuration of the audio tools out of the box.
<RonaldsMazitis> I told You it worked on standard Ubuntu 16-18 before
<Eickmeyer> Please refrain from the attitude. You got the operating system FOR FREE and I'm trying to help you.
<akem> RonaldsMazitis, Maybe you should try on regular #ubuntu again. Did you check your midi device with aseqdump?
<Eickmeyer> I'm a volunteer.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://ibb.co/KFwk6GC
<RonaldsMazitis> as You can see LMMS finds my MIDI keyboard
<akem> Anyone knows how to find out the port number needed to check a MIDI input device with aseqdump? I can't seem to find it in dmesg.
<akem> aseqdum -p <ID> <- the ID i'm looking for, on a newly plugged device.
<Eickmeyer> RonaldsMazitis: It looks like a bug in lmms then. We can't do anything here.
<Eickmeyer> akem: I don't know, sorry.
<akem> RonaldsMazitis, Maybe it sees it, but doesn't receive the events from it?
<RonaldsMazitis> vmpk seems to get keys I pres
<RonaldsMazitis> I am thinking of adding lmms repo
<RonaldsMazitis> and upgrading version
<akem> If vmpk receive them, then it should be fine on the MIDI side, yeah.
<akem> That's strange.
<akem> RonaldsMazitis, I know it's not a very good suggestion, but you could try to launch it as root just to see if it's not some right issue.
<akem> Like adding your user to some group or whatever. But i doubt it, if it works with vmpk.
<RonaldsMazitis> https://ibb.co/3kBrfTn
<RonaldsMazitis> this setting gives output
<RonaldsMazitis> it uses lmms
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah so root works
<RonaldsMazitis> for some reason
<akem> You probably need to add your user to some group, don't know which one tho.
<RonaldsMazitis> thanks
<akem> Np.
<Turdlar> what is the term for the instruments or sounds that are found under "banks" if i want to find additional collections? or in other words, how do i find additional sounds for the "banks" section?
<OvenWerks> Turdlar: I am not sure I understand what you mean
<Turdlar> In Yoshimi, can choose the sounds my midi keyboard outputs, by selecting a 'sound' in a window titled "yoshimi:Root 5, Bank 110 - [file path]. What is the  'sound items in that window called? is it just banks? i have a bank under number 105, that is called "will godfrey collection"
<Turdlar> i tried googling stuff like "banks for yoshimi" or "banks for synth", but without anything obviously related
<Guest27> can I get support for ubuntu studio in here? or is that a different chat room?
<OvenWerks> Turdlar: I think everything is a bank/patch, but I think a bank can be loaded as a different bank number too (I am not sure) Will would know :) but I don't know if he hngs out at #lau or #opensourcemusicians or not.
<OvenWerks> So a bank is a set of patches that can be loaded or created.
<OvenWerks> Will does seem to read the lau mailing list (linuxaudio users) though
<Turdlar> is the bank the correct name for the collection of "sounds" to use for midi keyboards like that?
<OvenWerks> For that particular synth I would think so, for something like fluidsynth they would be called sound fonts
<Turdlar> Guest27, try to ask the question, and people will respond if they can help
<ottomang7> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1222933/dual-boot-windows-with-ubuntu-using-uefi-and-not-modifying-the-mbr
<Turdlar> OvenWerks, Sound Fonts sounds more legit - thanks
<ottomang7> I figured pasting the link would be easier
<OvenWerks> ottomang7: you would be better asking in #ubuntu for that one. I think there are very few people in here who do that. (there has been no windows in our house sinse WIN95)
<ottomang7> hehe ok thank you so much.
<Turdlar> ottomang7, Or #debian
<craigbass76> What's the trick to getting what I'm hearing coming into my Line In jack to record in Ardour? The screen shots I took of buss settings aren't cutting it (pardon the pun)
<OvenWerks> line in? you mean like the on board line in?
<craigbass76> Yeah, the regular 1/8" jack. I'm just coming out of an analog mixer's RCA jacks.
<OvenWerks> It should be part of the PCH device
<craigbass76> I'm hearing it out the computers speakers, just not getting any levels in Ardour. I do get a signal in Audacity, while crakly...
<OvenWerks> Are you using jack or alsa in ardour?
<craigbass76> Jack
<OvenWerks> which device is jack set to?
<craigbass76> Is this something I'd see in QjackCtl ?
<OvenWerks> if you used qjackctl to start jack yes
<craigbass76> All I'm seeing in the Audio clients is PulseAudio Jack Sink
<OvenWerks> "Audio clients"? Is that in the qjackctl connections window?
<craigbass76> Yep, left-hand pane (readable). Right-hand (writable) says system and PulseAudio JACK Source
<OvenWerks> craigbass76: what does the setup say?
<OvenWerks> there should be a settings tab with Parameters tab inside
<OvenWerks> what "Interface" does it say
<craigbass76> Alsa is the driver, and interface might be the culprit... Restarting Jack
<craigbass76> Gah. Bonehead. It was set to USB (from me trying to use a Scarlett box a few months ago)
<OvenWerks> So ok now?
<craigbass76> I'd hug you, but... Corona.
<craigbass76> I was trying to use the FOcusrite, but was having a delay that I'm not getting with an analog Mackie. I didn't remember having to switch to USB, and forgot to swap back. So, the screenshots I took WERE in fact valid, I just failed to stop and think long enough about Jack input. You could say, I don't know Jack?
<OvenWerks> just a slip.
<craigbass76> Been a long three weeks...
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-01
<ottomang7> Does ubuntu studio support UEFI?
<oerheks> sure
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Eickmeyer> ottomang7: In other words, yes.
<Eickmeyer> ottomang7: Also, please remember, Ubuntu Studio *is* Ubuntu. It's simply a different default configuration and default installation, otherwise there's no difference. Anything that applies to Ubuntu applies to Studio as well.
<Eickmeyer> Not a separate distribution.
<oerheks> :-)
<Turdlar> in Qsynth, how do i change the instrument? when i click the "channels" button, i am presented with a list of different instruments with some numbers next to them in "chan", "bank" & "prog" columns
<Eickmeyer> Turdlar: Best to ask in #lau (Linux Audio Users) as it's much more active.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't use Qsynt
<Eickmeyer> *qsynth
<Turdlar> i tried checking a bunch of tutorials without much luck - the only guy i saw do it, seems to do it through a software midi keyboard
<Turdlar> alright, i'll try there - thanks
<Eickmeyer> Turdlar: Another one might be #opensourcemusicians
<Turdlar> nice - thanks!
<OvenWerks> Turdlar: you want to load a new bank or sound font
<OvenWerks> Turdlar: look under setup -> Soundfonts
<OvenWerks> Turdlar: you should be able to find lots of soundfonts (files that end in .sf2) on the internet
<StevenJayCohen> Starting from a stock Ubuntu Install (19.10 or 20.04), if all I need is the Ubuntu Studio Controls (and JACK of course), what are the steps?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | StevenJayCohen
<ubottu> StevenJayCohen: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> That's it. All there is to it.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer, that's amazing. So, the JACK with Pulse bridging will be done through that, and I can just add the tools that I want to the install?
<Eickmeyer> Jack and Pulse bridging is done *by* Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> And, yes.
<StevenJayCohen> Yes, sorry for being obtuse, I knew that.
<Eickmeyer> No worries.
<Eickmeyer> It's been something I've been hammering for a year now. It's just that simple. Fancy backend configuation is done for you when you install/run ubuntustudio-installer, and is made even better if one installs the performance tweaks in the installer.
<Eickmeyer> All the hard configuration is a thing of the past. It. Just. Works.
<StevenJayCohen> Eickmeyer, yes. That's exactly what I want.
<StevenJayCohen> With 20.04 coming up, I was debating about upgrading the current 19.10 Studio install or going vanilla Ubuntu then seeing if I could do what I asked. Reaper is the tool that I work in that needs JACK, not Ardour or LMMS/etc. So, I don't really need the pre-installed software or XFCE (though I like how light XFCE is).
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: That's why ubuntustudio-installer exists.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio != Xfce
<Eickmeyer> But, you know that. :)
<StevenJayCohen> Oddly, doesn't that "weaken" the Flavour in a way? I don't really see a way to fix that. But, it's also why you wind up getting all of the Ardour/LMMS/etc support requests (since they are part of the install).
<Eickmeyer> Yes, but notice we don't get any Gimp requests.
<StevenJayCohen> Ha! Very good point. It's the audio geeks.
<Eickmeyer> Not even the main #ubuntu channel gets support requests for included software. That's usually directed to other channels.
<StevenJayCohen> Like you did with #lau
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
 * StevenJayCohen slowly begins to understand
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-02
<ottomang7> I dont know if anyone answered my question yesterday, but does ubuntu and ubuntu studio support UEFI?
<Eickmeyer> ottomang7: Somoeone did, and the short answer is yes.
<Eickmeyer> !uefi | ottomang7: Long answer
<ubottu> ottomang7: Long answer: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ottomang7> Thank you. I was doing other things so missed it.
<ottomang7> I read up on that, thank you.
<Eickmeyer> Also, TL;DR: Ubuntu Studio IS Ubuntu, so anything there applies.
<Eickmeyer> (general rule of thumb)
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-03
<areyouloco> Hi, which 16x16 firewire audio interface would you recommend for linux possibly supported by ffado and jack?
<Eickmeyer[m]> areyouloco: Ubuntu Studio no longer directly supports firewire devices.
<Eickmeyer[m]> If you need an external audio interface, USB is cheaper and supported.
<areyouloco> How come I saw ffado driver option in qjackctl
<Eickmeyer[m]> areyouloco: We don't support qjackctl
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | areyouloco
<ubottu> areyouloco: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-04
<OvenWerks> areyouloco: if you happen to find a fw IF that just shows up in alsa then you are good to go but the audiofire interface I have here is _not_ one of them
<areyouloco> what are the differences: ubuntu studio vs avlinux vs kxstudio
<oerheks> only with ubuntu-studio you are in title for support here :-)
<Eickmeyer[m]> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<areyouloco> I dont want support (yet!) I am thinking of which distro to use
<areyouloco> for now I have only used ubuntustudio
<areyouloco> What about ffado drivers for firewire. Does ubustudio follow latest upstream versions?
<Eickmeyer[m]> areyouloco: it's synced from upstream Debian.
<oerheks> easy to find on launchpad https://launchpad.net/ffado/+packages
<areyouloco> thx so its 2.4.1 should be fine
<Eickmeyer[m]> areyouloco: Bear in mind, the kernel module for firewire audio must be disabled in order for FFADO to work properly.
<Eickmeyer[m]> So, if you end up with a Firewire audio device that only works in FFADO, keep that in mind.
<areyouloco> so I can just blacklist it
<Eickmeyer[m]> Correct.
<areyouloco> thx for the info
<Eickmeyer[m]> But also keep in mind: Firewire audio isn't manufactured anymore, which is why we're not supporting it going forward.
<areyouloco> Yeah too bad. It provides better latency than usb
<Eickmeyer[m]> USB 3.0 solves that.
<areyouloco> Yeah but I like to stay oldschool on that
<areyouloco> I am a beginner in audio but lesrning fast since I know linux a bit
<areyouloco> thanks for now. I will be back when I get the gear and have real problems not just to chatty chat
<Eickmeyer[m]> Perfect. Chit-chat is in #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: usb 3.0 has the same latency limitations as USB 2.0
<OvenWerks> (1ms clock in USB means 2ms latency is the practical minimum)
 * OvenWerks does not know what the practical minimum is for firewire
<OvenWerks> I have not tried my pci audio below .7ms
<Eickmeyer[m]> Still, 2ms latency is not audible.
<Eickmeyer[m]> And PCI will always win.
<OvenWerks> Yeah just that USB 3 is no better than USB 2
<Eickmeyer[m]> According to Holstein it is.
<OvenWerks> So far as I know there is no real USB 3 audio standard. It is just USB 2 audio using the USB 3 line.
<Eickmeyer[m]> There are USB3 audio interfaces coming out.
<OvenWerks> There may seem to be a difference because USB 3 is better at isolating clients.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Just very uncommon.
<OvenWerks> an audio device that says USB 3 has a USB plug but the audio protocol inside is still teh same as USB2
<Eickmeyer[m]> Not necessarily. Mine admittedly is USB 2, but there are actual USB3 interfaces out there.
 * OvenWerks suspects Holstein would have the same success with USB 2 with a dedicated USB card
<OvenWerks> modern motherboards have really bad USB 1 and 2 support
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer[m]: multi-track video recording: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJuX3wbebQE
<OvenWerks> I am not sure what sw she uses, but I am pretty sure the video is not lipsync
<OvenWerks> (music starts at 5.40 ish)
<Eickmeyer[m]> I used to do stuff like that for a living. There's likely a hidden lavolier on her somewhere that was isolated/eq'd/reverbed in post.
<Eickmeyer[m]> That or an amazing shotgun mic.
<Eickmeyer[m]> My guess is a shotgun mic that was removed in post using one of the other two shots.
<OvenWerks> She normally puts an iphone under her shirt.
<OvenWerks> Not sure what they used this time
<Eickmeyer[m]> That would do it then. Those things have amazing built-in mics and can be EQ'd in post pretty easily.
<OvenWerks> Her accent is typical of north Vancouver Island (not Vancouver though).
<tryingnethings> Trying out the Beta, Working remotely with a kid who is learning all this stuff
<tryingnethings> we use Jitsi but when we boot into Ubuntu Studio and talk, he could hear me but I couldn't hear him
<tryingnethings> But the same setup worked on Windows 10
<tryingnethings> his laptop he is running it on has one of those combo ports for headset/mic
<tryingnethings> I'm not good with Jack so I'm sure I made things worse now, just looking for suggestions on what to try
<ChuckLutz> Hi folks - first time using this - I've got a question about a test using my machine's built-in sound card vs. my Delta 1010.
<ChuckLutz> I downloaded a basic .wav file of someone solo clapping (https://bigsoundbank.com/detail-1767-applause-3.htm). If I use Ubuntu Studio Controls and select my built-in sound card - "PCH,0.0 playback and capture (ALC269VB Analog)" then start jack, and do "aplay Downloads/1767.wav" at the command line, it plays back OK.
<ChuckLutz> If I switch "Jack Master Device (no USB):" to my Delta 1010 - "M1010,0,0 playback and capture (ICE1712 multi)", stop/start jack, and reissue the aplay command, the playback seems to come at the right "tempo" but is horribly distorted (I have output channels 1 and 2 of the Delta 1010 breakout box going out to my mixer and to my amps).
<ChuckLutz> I'm trying to figure out how to about diagnosing why this might be the case.
#ubuntustudio 2020-04-05
<OvenWerks> ChuckLutz: the 1010 has +4 or -10 outputs, what does your mixer use?
<OvenWerks> ChuckLutz: using mudita24 on the analog tab, maybe try running the output level a bit lower
<OvenWerks> ChuckLutz: I normally run my DAC 1 and 2 level at about -11 or so to go into my mixer inputs. But if you have mic or instrument inputs it may need to be lower because an instrument level would be -20 to -30 and mic is as low as -50 or even lower
 * OvenWerks has a ribbin mic that is -65
<Eickmeyer[m]> !ubuntustudio-controls | tryingnethings
<ubottu> tryingnethings: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<tryingnethings> Thank you Eickmeyer[m]
<craigbass76> Bah, I'm back to having to use a Focusrite Scarlett box... The audio mixer I have it 24 channels, and too big to bring upstairs to the office. So... I'm seeing a signal in "Volume Control > Input Devices," until I start Jack.
<craigbass76> Scratch that. I've set (in QjackCtl) the Settings > Interface to default, and now I can see the VU meter moving in Volume Control. Just can't hear anything.
